# What's your car history?.........



## mattjonescardiff

Here's mine from first to current......

2001 Ford Ka (from new through family of Ford employee discount)
1993 Ford Fiesta 1.1 (banger racing for the roads as a student)
2004 Ford Fiesta 1.4 (from new, 2 years free insurance, but only kept for 6 months and traded in for...)
1998 BMW Z3 2.8 (my first 6 cylinder, enjoyed the torque)
1998 Vauxhall Calibra V6 SE9 (nice allrounder with good spec. Wooden barge handling though. Sold for a house deposit.)
1998 Fiesta Diesel (clanky as hell but free from my dad)
1994 Mercedes C Class C180 Sport (bombproof, rare with the leather. Sold to fund an engagement ring)
1995 Honda Prelude VTEC UK (really original and love the VTEC)
1999 Ford Cougar 2.0 (blurple colour, 130k miles on it. Looked very sleek for the money. Did me very well and looked pretty great after a polish. I enjoyed it so much I decided to buy a.....)
1999 Ford Cougar 2.5 V6 Xpack (high miles again but heated leather and air con. Solid engine but not enough pull to justify the 20mpg. Detailed it thoroughly and sold it on after 6 months for a tidy profit towards...)
2001 BMW 330i - My current car. Absolutely love the straight six, the RWD, the leather and the toys. 231bhp, buckets of torque and still 30mpg.


What's your history? Can you remember?


----------



## philworrall

MG Midget
Lotus Europa S2
Mini
Opel Manta GT
Renault 5 sport
Triumph TR7
Lotus Europa Special JPS (last one ever made by Lotus)
Ala Romeo 155
Williams Megane Cabriolet
Alfa Romeo 156
There are lots of others in there that I cant remember


Presently own:
Honda Civic
Toyota Aygo
Nissan Micra
Ferrari Testarossa


I have no Idea whats next but the Honda or Aygo are up for swaps soon.
Ferrari 430 Scud


----------



## Waxamomo

Black 1.2 Clio Dynamique (03)
Blue 1.2 Clio Dynamique (04)
Grey 1.6 Megane Dynamique (53)
Silver 3.0 BMW 3 Series M Sport (53)
Black 2.0 Alfa 147 Lusso (04)
Silver 3.0 BMW X5 Sport (52)
Orange 2.5 Focus ST (07)

Why did I ever change the 3 Series, what a T!T.


----------



## philworrall

I agree Alty. 

Phil


----------



## Gruffs

Mine is as follows.

I love cars but my own tend to be bought when needed as i have not really been a saver up until now.

1979 Austin Mini MKIII 998cc
Mallard Green Vauxhall Astra Sp. Ed. Sh!tbox 1.4 rubbish car
Green Audi A4 1.8
Blue Seat Ibiza 130PD Sport.

I did dearly love my Mini. It was old English White with a Black roof running 5x10" Mambas. It had drum brakes all round and that thing taught me all about trail braking.


----------



## Auto Finesse

Citron AX GT 
XR2 (was a shed and i refurbed it and it was still a shed LOL) 
Escort RST (orig one i brought off my mums freind who had it from new)
Saxo Vts (shame oh shame)
Fiesta Zt s (fave car i ever owned)
Audi TT Mk1 
Evo VIII fq300 (just could not afford to run it any more) 
Fiesta Zt s (I loved the first one so much we got another but red)
Mini Cooper S (wernt really for me but for my X GF, wicked car to drive but i looked like a poof driving a purple car)
Then it goes down hill and now all i have is my Van


----------



## mattjonescardiff

james b said:


> Citron AX GT
> XR2 (was a shed and i refurbed it and it was still a shed LOL)
> Escort RST (orig one i brought off my mums freind who had it from new)
> Saxo Vts (shame oh shame)
> Fiesta Zt s (fave car i ever owned)
> Audi TT Mk1
> Evo VIII fq300 (just could not afford to run it any more)
> Fiesta Zt s (I loved the first one so much we got another but red)
> Mini Cooper S (wernt really for me but for my X GF, wicked car to drive but i looked like a poof driving a purple car)
> Then it goes down hill and now all i have is my Van


Some nice cars James. What did you like so much about the Fiesta's?


----------



## Slangwerks

Here's mine!
VW Golf MK2 1.6 Driver
VW Golf MK2 GTI 8v
VW Golf MK2 GTI 8v
VW Golf Mk2 G60 Edition One
VW Corrado 16v
VW Golf MK2 GTI 8v
VW Golf MK2 GTI 8v
VW Golf MK2 GTI 8v
VW Passat CL 2.0
And on the weekend I'm hoping to pick up a new car...
VW Golf MK2 GTI 8v

Feel free to call it an obsession lol!


----------



## ukimportz

Ford XR2 (B reg)
Ford Escort cabriolet (D reg)
Toyota Mr2 (J reg) (most reliable car i've owned)
Mazda RX7 (Imported from japan by myself) (J reg)
Ford Escort 1.4 (P reg) (Used as a runabout when i had the RX7)
Bmw 325i mtech (D reg) (bought as a project, gave up it was a nail)
Bmw Z4 (04 plate) (current car)


----------



## mattjonescardiff

Slangwerks said:


> Here's mine!
> VW Golf MK2 1.6 Driver
> VW Golf MK2 GTI 8v
> VW Golf MK2 GTI 8v
> VW Golf Mk2 G60 Edition One
> VW Corrado 16v
> VW Golf MK2 GTI 8v
> VW Golf MK2 GTI 8v
> VW Golf MK2 GTI 8v
> VW Passat CL 2.0
> And on the weekend I'm hoping to pick up a new car...
> VW Golf MK2 GTI 8v
> 
> Feel free to call it an obsession lol!


I see a theme running Will! Which one was your favourite and why?

Does this mean you'll get rid of the Passat if you buy another GTI?


----------



## rat20v

well heres mine.

passed my test when i was 17 and 4 months in 1996.

Ford orion 1.6 GL met Blue C239 DMM (had a burton stage 2 head and rs turbo gearbox 1 month after i passed my test)

Vw Golf GTI mk2 D792 OUS ( got it when i was 18)

Ford Orion 1.6 ghia F989 MVL Diamond white (rs Turbo kit and bits) got when i was 18

2001 Fiat Punto mk2 1.2 sporting Y204 LVW (My pride and joy was detailed to the hilt and kept that way! was used in a kiss fm ad in 2003) sold in 2005 to carpet my house i was very emotional! Got it when i was 22

Fiat Marea weekend 2.0 20v HLX R445 JWS (was a good family car and was very quick too) got it when i was 26

Ford Mondeo st24 V reg got it when i was 28, had all the toys and was very quick showed it a couple of times sold it last year

29 now and went back to fiat, got another fiat marea 2.0 20v weekend HLX on a 02 plate, 2 owners and only 43,000 miles, love it.

Also had, a fiat stilo 1.2 AM03 YPE whilst i had the first marea, and a 55 plate zafira. and at present also have a Vectra 1.8 SRI in black on a 02 plate.

Thats mine


----------



## Deanvtec

Heres what ive had...

Ford Escort mk3 (Bought from a preist, Seriously!)

Ford Escort XR3i mk4 (In white Sold to my uncle trying to relive his youth)

Rover 220i coupe t-bar (Saw this in a showroom and had to have it, what was i thinking)

Honda Prelude Motegi (This was the last model they made and was a full uk one, I loved this car)

BMW 535i Sport E39 (Wanted an M5 but couldn't stretch the budget that far. What a car though and great fun lapping the ring in this.(juicy though).

Now I have just my van which I bought brand new (Vauxhall Vivaro) and My Yamaha R1, also got use of the Gf's car which is a Toyota MR2 roadstar.

Owned alot of Motorbikes too..


----------



## MickCTR

1986 Pug 205 XLD (a few weeks )
1995 Pug 106 1.1 (9 months)
2000 Astra Mk4 SXi (2 years)
2003 Honda Civic Type R (3 years)
2004 Golf Mk5 GTTDi (6 months)
2003 Honda S2000 (2 months and counting)

Those are the car years not the years of owner ship. I've owned them since 2002 for the periods shown!


----------



## dave955

84 austin metro
78 triumph dolly 1300
94 skoda favorit blackline
00 citreon saxo vtr
03 citreon c2 vtr
94 renault 19
91 ford orion zetec
95 rover 416
95 fiesta rst rep (1.8 deisel)
96 astravan
92 cavalier 2.0 saloon
94 cavalier 1.8 hatch
93 cavalier 2.0 sri saloon
91 cavalier gsi2000
96 calibra v6
93 cavalier 4x4 turbo
97 vectra 1.8 sri
84 cavalier mk2 sri
91 nova sr
98 vectra 3.0 gsi
97 calibra se8 (3.0 v6 converted) current steed


----------



## pricey

Well, my car history is a bit varied but here goes...

2001 Vauxhall Corsa 1.0 Club (soooo slow but it was my first car and I loved it.)
2003 Skoda Fabia 1.2 estate (bought new and was a great car)
2003 Fiat Stilo 1.2 Active
2005 Vauxhall Astra 1.6 SXi
2004 Vauxhall Vectra 1.9 CDTi 150 SRi
2005 Vauxhall Vectra 1.9 CDTi 150 SRi nav
2006 Vauxhall Signum 2.8V6 turbo (Fantastic car!! Fast, smooth, great sound, drank like a fish.)
2006 Vauxhall Vectra 1.9 CDTi 150 SRi nav

Hmmm, I'm a sucker for the Vectra now.


----------



## taffy

Vaux Chevette 1256 saloon
Vaux Astra 1200
Vaux Cavalier 1600 hatch
Vaux Cavalier 1600 saloon
Vaux Nova 1400 SR
VW Golf 1800
Vaux Cavalier MK3 SRI saloon
Vaux Astra 1800 sport
Vaux Astra 1800 sport
Vaux Astra (G) 1800 SXI
Vaux Astra (G) 2.0DTI SRI
Vaux Meriva 1800 Design
VW Golf 1600 Driver
Vaux Vectra 1800 Arctic
Vw Passat 1800
Vw Golf GTI
Vaux Signum 1800 Elegance
Vaux Zafira 1800 Design
Vaux Astra Sporthatch 1800 SRI
Vaux Astra SRI 1.9CDTI
Vaux Zafira 1.9CDTI SRI
Vaux Astra 1.9CDTI SRI
VAUX Zafira 1.9CDTI SRI
Vaux Astra 1.9CDTI SRI
Vaux Vectra SRI 1.9CDTI
Vaux Astra 1.9CDTI SRI
Vaux Astra 1.9CDTI SXI
Vaux Astra 1.9CDTI SRI
Vaux Zafira 1.9CDTI SRI


I think that's most of them!! Looks like I like my Vauxhalls!!


----------



## dave955

3 vauxhall men in a row what more can you say


----------



## Turbo weasel

Triumph Herald 1200 - 1964
Triumph Spitfire 1300 Mk IV
Ford Capri 2000 – wrote it off against a Police car!
Hillman Hunter 1700?
Alfa Sud 1200
Triumph Dolomite 1300
Hillman Imp – Green
Hillman Imp – Gold
Triumph 2500 TC
Mercedes – can’t remember the model
Triumph 2500 TC Estate
Land Rover SII SWB – 3.0 V6 Ford conversion
Vauxhall Cavalier 1600 
Vauxhall Chevette 1200? – wife’s car when we got married
Ford Fiesta 1100 Finesse
Ford Fiesta 1400 Ghia – G reg
Renault 21 2.1 TD estate – M reg - Company car
Vauxhall Astra 2.0 CDi – J reg
Vauxhall Astra 1.4 Auto – N reg - Company car
Renault Clio 1400 – 1 week - absolutely hated this one
Ford Fiesta 1400 Ghia – R reg
Renault Laguna 1.9 DCi – V reg - Company Car
Ford Fiesta 1400 Ghia – 55 reg
Ford Fiesta 1.6 TDCi Titanium – current car, 6 weeks old. Love this one.
Vauxhall Astravan 1.7 CDTi Sportive – 55 reg - current company vehicle 

Probably a few more that I have forgotten.


----------



## brian245

Here's my collection
Where they are doubled up means concurrently
½ share 1937 Chev
Hillman Imp
Mk 1 Cortina
Simca 1000
Zephyr Mk3
Simca 1000 (1100cc)
MGB Roadster
MGB/Renault R4
Honda Civic/Lotus Elan S3 DHC (had S4 tail lamps)
Elan/Marina 1800
Elan/ Scimitar GTE/Austin 7
Elan/Marina 1700
Elan/Renault Fuego
Nissan Pickup/Chev Camaro
Camaro/Ford Laser
Ford Laser/Renault 5/MGF VVC
MGF/VW Polo


----------



## Ashtra

Vw polo 1.3 (1995)
Renault clio 1.4 8v(2001)
Renault 5 turbo 1.4 turbo(1990)
Vxl Astra gsi 2 L turbo(2003)
Mitsi evo 8 mr fq 320(2005)


----------



## James_R

Austin Metro 1.0 ['83] - 1yr
Nissan Micra 1.0 ['88] - 3yr
Renault 19 1.4GTS ['90] - 1yr
Rover 214Si ['93] - 3yr
Fiat Cinquecento Sporting ['97] - 1yr
Rover 414Si ['98] -2.5yr 
Honda Accord Sport ['01] - 2.5yr
Renaultsport Clio 172 ['03] - 2.5yr
Honda Civic Type R ['06] - 6months


----------



## mouthyman

i think ive had a new car every year since i was 17(not crashed, just got bored), i turned 20 in november and my history is

Clio mk1 16v (94) - 1st car
Megane Coupe 1.6
Vauxhall Vectra SRI - got for free

and i pick up tomorrow 
Megane Coupe 2.0 - Renaultsport edition


----------



## eddie bullit

Funny the wife and I were talking about this the other day
As follows

1. Vauxhall Nova 1.2 GL A reg bought at about ten years old! was on the log book as red but it was a three pack brown oh and a saloon:lol: me and the g friend went everywhere in that car:car:
2. Peugeot 205 xs. Fantastic little car 3dr in red non sunroof. Was 5 yr old when we got her and badly oxidised, one sunday and a bottle of srp and it looked fantastic, used to get lots of comments. Bought for 4k and sold 11 mnths later with 1 months tax and no head unit for 3900
3. Peugeot 106 xsi red 3yr old bought from a peugeot employee came with all extras plus electric slide sunroof. good little car which gave us no trouble but a little dull compared to the 205..
4. Peugeot 205 1.6 gti:argie: Bought from a pug dealer 6yrs old and 12,000 mls on the clock:doublesho looked brand new and engine still tight. Really regret getting rid of this but had no where to store her
5 Peugeot 106 gti in diablo ( metallic) red. our first new car cracking motor and great handling kept for three years.
6 Mini Cooper S dark silver/white roof. Fantastic little car the new Mini and prefer the phase 1 styling a few rattles and niggles but bmw service was fantastic would def consider another or a bmw just because of the service.
Gearing a bit long legged and seats a bit hard and not much support but love the whine from the supercharger and burble on tickover oh and harmann kardon stereo!!! 
7. Honda Civic (new shape) in met grey.. not my cup of tea at all gutless engine, unless ragged and just too clinical and boring had quite a few recalls as well and the dealer service was utter sh**e wouldn't have another.
8. Suzuki Swift 1.5 glx present car in met red 3dr. what a cracking little car cant fault it at all. considered chopping it in but its faultless:argie:and wife would kill me!
9. Peugeot 205 gti 1.9 miami blue my toy and summer car ongoing project...great to drive and nowt to touch it in that respect imo...
10. Vauxhall combo van present workhorse as I'm a plasterer. love this as well dead reliable and would def have another vauxhall van...

Cheers
Edd.


----------



## Roy47

starting from 1976 if memory serves ok 

Vanden Plas 1100
Allegro 1100
Allegro 1300
Cortina 1.6 L S
Cortina crusader 1.6 
Ford Fiesta 
Mini Clubman estate
Mni 850
Mini 1000
Mg Metro
Escort
Ford Capri
Ford Fiesta Ghia
Audi Coupe + Mini 850 shed 
Audi Coupe + Mini Metro
Audi Coupe + Mini Metro (different metro)
Audi coupe + Sierra Sapphire 
Nissan Bluebird 
Audi coupe
Golf 1.8
Audi 80
Audi 80 (newer one ) + Audi Quattro turbo
Golf 1.9 tdi
Audi A4
Discovery
Passat
Rover 420 diesel
Focus 
Zafira
Meriva (worst car ever had)
X type jag + Corsa 

Changed corsa for 206 
then bought newer 206 

currently got jag x type and pug 206


----------



## mattjonescardiff

eddie bullit said:


> Funny the wife and I were talking about this the other day
> As follows
> 
> 1. Vauxhall Nova 1.2 GL A reg bought at about ten years old! was on the log book as red but it was a three pack brown oh and a saloon:lol: me and the g friend went everywhere in that car:car:
> 2. Peugeot 205 xs. Fantastic little car 3dr in red non sunroof. Was 5 yr old when we got her and badly oxidised, one sunday and a bottle of srp and it looked fantastic, used to get lots of comments. Bought for 4k and sold 11 mnths later with 1 months tax and no head unit for 3900
> 3. Peugeot 106 xsi red 3yr old bought from a peugeot employee came with all extras plus electric slide sunroof. good little car which gave us no trouble but a little dull compared to the 205..
> 4. Peugeot 205 1.6 gti:argie: Bought from a pug dealer 6yrs old and 12,000 mls on the clock:doublesho looked brand new and engine still tight. Really regret getting rid of this but had no where to store her
> 5 Peugeot 106 gti in diablo ( metallic) red. our first new car cracking motor and great handling kept for three years.
> 6 Mini Cooper S dark silver/white roof. Fantastic little car the new Mini and prefer the phase 1 styling a few rattles and niggles but bmw service was fantastic would def consider another or a bmw just because of the service.
> Gearing a bit long legged and seats a bit hard and not much support but love the whine from the supercharger and burble on tickover oh and harmann kardon stereo!!!
> 7. Honda Civic (new shape) in met grey.. not my cup of tea at all gutless engine, unless ragged and just too clinical and boring had quite a few recalls as well and the dealer service was utter sh**e wouldn't have another.
> 8. Suzuki Swift 1.5 glx present car in met red 3dr. what a cracking little car cant fault it at all. considered chopping it in but its faultless:argie:and wife would kill me!
> 9. Peugeot 205 gti 1.9 miami blue my toy and summer car ongoing project...great to drive and nowt to touch it in that respect imo...
> 10. Vauxhall combo van present workhorse as I'm a plasterer. love this as well dead reliable and would def have another vauxhall van...
> 
> Cheers
> Edd.


Interesting list!


----------



## mattjonescardiff

Roy47 said:


> starting from 1976 if memory serves ok
> 
> Vanden Plas 1100
> Allegro 1100
> Allegro 1300
> Cortina 1.6 L S
> Cortina crusader 1.6
> Ford Fiesta
> Mini Clubman estate
> Mni 850
> Mini 1000
> Mg Metro
> Escort
> Ford Capri
> Ford Fiesta Ghia
> Audi Coupe + Mini 850 shed
> Audi Coupe + Mini Metro
> Audi Coupe + Mini Metro (different metro)
> Audi coupe + Sierra Sapphire
> Nissan Bluebird
> Audi coupe
> Golf 1.8
> Audi 80
> Audi 80 (newer one ) + Audi Quattro turbo
> Golf 1.9 tdi
> Audi A4
> Discovery
> Passat
> Rover 420 diesel
> Focus
> Zafira
> Meriva (worst car ever had)
> X type jag + Corsa
> 
> Changed corsa for 206
> then bought newer 206
> 
> currently got jag x type and pug 206


and a long list! Agree the meriva is ****e. The Zafira 1.9 CDTI is pretty good though.


----------



## littlejack

Here's mine
Austin metro 1.3s
Vauxhaul cavalier 1.6
Ford orion 1.6i ghia
Vauxhaul cavalier 1.6
Ford sierra saphire 2.0 ghia
Peugot 405 sri
Ford sierra saphire 2.0L
BMW 320
Ford probe 24v
volvo T5 estate
Audi 80 coupe
Mondeo V6 24v st
Ford focus MP3
Citreon C4 vts coupe
BMW 323ci coupe
Vauxhall Vectra 1.8 Exclusive
Ford Fiesta Zetec S


----------



## ryanuk

Slangwerks said:


> Here's mine!
> VW Golf MK2 1.6 Driver
> VW Golf MK2 GTI 8v
> VW Golf MK2 GTI 8v
> VW Golf Mk2 G60 Edition One
> VW Corrado 16v
> VW Golf MK2 GTI 8v
> VW Golf MK2 GTI 8v
> VW Golf MK2 GTI 8v
> VW Passat CL 2.0
> And on the weekend I'm hoping to pick up a new car...
> VW Golf MK2 GTI 8v
> 
> Feel free to call it an obsession lol!


a dub man,fair play!!!!!!!!


----------



## TANNERS

my first car escort rs turbo g 90 spec
mondeo si m
nissan sunny glx g
nissan sunny coupe f /astra van
nissan 200sx k/astra van / mercedes vito
toyota carolla / mercedes vito
zafira gsi / vito / vauxhall vivaro
morris 1000 travellar


----------



## Eddy

mk 2 fiesta 1.1 (failed m.o.t badly after 1 year so sold it)
1996 vectra (failed m.o.t badly after 6 months so sold it)
2004 smart roadster - amazing car, just too many issues so its got to go.


----------



## Eddy

Slangwerks said:


> Here's mine!
> VW Golf MK2 1.6 Driver
> VW Golf MK2 GTI 8v
> VW Golf MK2 GTI 8v
> VW Golf Mk2 G60 Edition One
> VW Corrado 16v
> VW Golf MK2 GTI 8v
> VW Golf MK2 GTI 8v
> VW Golf MK2 GTI 8v
> VW Passat CL 2.0
> And on the weekend I'm hoping to pick up a new car...
> VW Golf MK2 GTI 8v
> 
> Feel free to call it an obsession lol!


Can I just ask why. I mean no matter if my next car is amazing in every department and never goes wrong, when it eventually comes time to replace that car I will want to try something else and not buy the same again.

Just curious as to what keeps making you buy the same car, and have they all gone wrong or do you keep sellng then realising you wish you hadn't or whats the reasong behind so many?

Eddy


----------



## tonz

Since 1985
Vauxhall Cavalier 1.6
Allegro
Vw beetle 
Metro
Montego
Maestro
Mitsubishi Gallant
Vauxhall Cavalier 2.0
Triumph Acclaim
Volvo 240
Volvo 240 Estate
Maestro 
Vauxhall Belmont
Peugeot 406
Vauxhall Corsa
Ford Mondeo
Toyota Avensis
Peugeot 307
Citroen Picasso
Vauxhall Corsa
Rover 400
Vauxhall Corsa 2003
Vauxhall Corsa 2004
Vauxhall Corsa 2005
Rover 25


----------



## a15cro

Mine is....

Astra 1.3s (w reg)
Cortina 1.6 (x reg)
Golf GTI (Q reg) the worst buy of my life - blinded by speed!!
Toyota Corola Coupe (?)
Capri 1.6LS (A reg)
Nova 1.3 sr (F reg) owned for about 6 years and spotless
Escort Encore 1.6 (?)
Primera 2.0 GSX (?)
Sunny 1.6 SR (L reg) owned for 7 years and immaculate
Impreza Sport (54)
Ibiza Sport 130tdi (5?)
L200 Warrior (54)
Primera 2.0 Sport + (X reg) run around
407SE Lux Ex pac Estate (55) company car
Vectra 130 Sri (55)
Mazda3 MPS (07)

A bit varied but finally got to the one that fits me well. The Nove and Sunny were the other two that I kept the longest.


----------



## a15cro

And the wifes influenced by me lol.........

XR2
Micra 1.3 super s
MX5 1.8
Impreza Sport 2.0 was written off by a side impact
Mini Cooper 1.6
Mazda3 2.0 Sport
Impreza Sport
RX8 231


----------



## james243

Ford Escort S reg
Rover 416sli - (massive boot) L reg
Ford Focus Y reg
MG ZR 02 reg
Audi A3 53 reg - prob most unreliable - constant engine management issues apparently common to most fsi engines
*NOW* Honda Civic Type R Premier, 55 reg. My absoloute favourite - costs me a fortune to drive - and thanks to this site a fortune when its parked !


----------



## AlRex

Citroen Saxo 1.4 furio (2000 W) First car
Vauxhall Astra 1.8 coupe (2001 Y)
Mazda RX8 231 (2004 04) Current car


----------



## Christian6984

Ford Fiesta 1.1 Ghia in Yellow (86)
Ford Fiesta 1.8TD Encore (00)
Renault Clio 1.2 16v Dynamique (03)

Hopefully Soon...
Renault Clio 1.2 TCE Dynamique (08)


----------



## specks

mk2 astra sr
mk3 cav gsi 2wd
mk3 cav gsi 4x4
mk2 cav v6 auto
mk3 cav turbo 4x4 (current)


----------



## bilabonic

Opel Chevette
Vauxhall Nova 1.0
Suzuki Swift Gti
Ford Escort (Never again)
Honda CRX VTI
VW Golf Gti Tdi130
Porsche Boxster 2.7 (scratched and swirled black...lol)


----------



## Sam08ST

Small list for me being a young un!

1990 Renault 5 1.1
2001 Fiesta Zetec-s
2008 Fiesta ST


----------



## karl_liverpool

30 years old so far i have had

1st 1978 mk1 ford fiesta (proper shed on wheels)
2nd 1984 mg montego 
3rd 1991 civic 1.6i b16
4th citroen bx diesel
5th 1983 honda civic auto
6th bedford rascal (damn scary vehicle for valeting)
7th 2000 ford focus ghia
8th 2001 " " " " 
9th 2001 suzuki carry (new shape)
10th 1998 vauxhall combo (workhorse)


will be looking for my next car toward the end of summer


----------



## chris l

1st 1.2 Renault Clio
2nd 1.6 Ford Focus

Small list for me im only young tho


----------



## Skuperb

Mk 1 VW Golf C Formel-E IN Ghambia Red (My first car)
Ford Orion Ghia
Mk 3 VW Golf GTI in jet black (loved it)
Vauxhall Astra Coupe
Mk 4 VW Golf 1.6 SE
Skoda Superb - may be a Skoda but it really is a fantastic car.

Although these are the cars owned I have driven many, many more.

Now looking for a weekend project car


----------



## impster

Ok, where to start. When I was 17 I drove my mother's 1989 VW Polo 1089cc.
Then I got my own wheels in this order:

1974 Hillman Imp
1990 Rover 216 GSi
1967 Hillman Imp
1979 Triumph TR7
1989 Vauxhall Astra 1.4 (Mk2)
1966 Commer Imp Van (converted to estate)
1997 Peugeot 106 1.5 Diesel
1995 Vauxhall Astra Sport 1.8 (Mk3)
1968 Singer Chamois Coupe
1997 Subaru Impreza Sport
In the pipeline I have a Clan Crusader as a project - not on the road just yet...


----------



## DE 1981

1) 1993 vaux nova gsi
2) 1991 fiesta xr2i
3) 1995 corsa gsi
4) 1998 saxo vtr
5) 2002 clio 172
6) 2002 honda ctr
7) 2006 focus st
8) 1997 bmw m3 evo
9) 1998 bmw 328i sport
Winter beater
10)1995 cavalier expression


----------



## Audigangster

1.) Renault clio 1.4 Confort 1997 production
2.) Fiat punto 1.2 HLX 1998 production
3.) Fiat stilo 1.8 16V 2002 (i dont want to remember this car ( )
4.) Audi A4 2.0TDI 2005 (my love)


----------



## RYN

Been driving ten years and only had three cars:

1. 1991 Pug 205 1.6 GTI
2. 2003 Mini Cooper
3. 2007 VW GTi.

Ryan.


----------



## Jay 1983

Metro 1.1
Peugeot 306 1.4 LX (L reg)
Fiat Punto 1.1 (P Reg)
Citroen Saxo VTS (T reg)
Peugeot 206 HDI (54 plate)
Vauxhall Astra 2.2 SRI (52 plate)
Vauxhall Astra 2.0 VXR (57 plate)

And im only 26


----------



## mattebz

1st Land Rover Series 2 2.25 1964 (XUN 511)
2nd Land Rover Series 3 2.6 6 Cyl 1976 (NBF 613M)
3rd Classic Mini 25 1984 1275cc cooper engine (proper mini not a BMW) (B59 TJO)
4th Land Rover 90 2.5 1985 (C24 JJX)
5th Peugeot 106 1.1 Independance 1997 (R895 NWN) (Private plate M18 EBS)
6th Suzuki Jimny Soft Top 1.3 2001 (Y677 GKG) (Private plate M18 EBS)

Not bad considering i'm only 18


----------



## macdo

1996 Renault Megane 1.4 Red
2004 Ford Focus zetec 1.6 Blue
2004 VW Golf MK5 2.0 TDI Sport Black
2006 Ford Focus ST3 In Orange


----------



## DaveSE

1983 Mk 1 fiesta 1.1
1994 Mk 5 Orion
1990 Fiesta xr2i
1991 Mr2 turbo
1995 Subaru Impreza WRX
1996 Nissan Skyline GTST
1990 Lotus Esprit turbo SE

and a 2000 Peugeot 206 so i don't get the Lotus dirty.


----------



## rich-hill

Been driving now a fw days shy of 4 years

Fiesta 1.1 LX
Fiesta Zetec s
Peugeot 206 HDI 
Fiesta Zetec s
BMW 320td
Seat Ibiza FR TDci


----------



## JohnWoods41

2006 (56) Citroen C4 VTS (Motorway car)
2008 (58) Porsche 911 Carrera S

only had 2 cars as used to live in london and didnt need one!


----------



## Spuffington

2001 - 2005 - Ford Fiesta Zetec-S (W plate) - first car, great little warm hatch
2005 - 2006 - Toyota Celica T-Sport (54 plate) - terrible build quality for a Toyota.
2006 - 2007 - Honda S2000 (04 plate) - brilliant car, my best yet but sacrificed for practicality.
2007 - 2008 - Ford Focus ST-3 (07 plate) - had a bit of a drink habit, felt like a chav!
2008 - current - BMW 330Ci M Sport (05 plate) - competant, a bit too much so, but lovely silky smooth 6 cylinder.


----------



## mattjonescardiff

Spuffington said:


> 2001 - 2005 - Ford Fiesta Zetec-S (W plate) - first car, great little warm hatch
> 2005 - 2006 - Toyota Celica T-Sport (54 plate) - terrible build quality for a Toyota.
> 2006 - 2007 - Honda S2000 (04 plate) - brilliant car, my best yet but sacrificed for practicality.
> 2007 - 2008 - Ford Focus ST-3 (07 plate) - had a bit of a drink habit, felt like a chav!
> 2008 - current - BMW 330Ci M Sport (05 plate) - competant, a bit too much so, but lovely silky smooth 6 cylinder.


Nice cars.


----------



## monkeyboy173

I had 2 driving lessons and passed my test 1 week after my Birthday (2000)not that I was desperate to drive or anything.....

1998 Renault Megane 1.4e paris
2000 Ford Fiesta Zetec-s 1.6 
2000 Vauxhall Astra Van LS 2.0
1996 Honda CRX Del-Sol 1.6 VTEC
2005 Citroen C4 VTS Coupe Diesel
2003 Mini Cooper S Works
2001 Subaru Impreza STi (The bugeye one)
2006 Citroen C4 VTS Coupe Petrol
2004 Honda civic Type-r facelift
2005 Seat Leon Cupra-R 
2006 Ford Focus ST (Orange)
2002 BMW E46 M3 Coupe
2003 Subaru Impreza STi

I dont tend to keep cars very long as I get bored easily!


Next on the list is an R33 GTR in Midnight Purple:driver:


----------



## ShineySTi

MY74 - Mazda 818 - Given to me by my folks.
MY85 - Nova SR 1.3
MY86 - XR2
MY87 - Lancia Integrale - Repainted in Martini colours and livery graphics
MY96 - Subaru Impreza GT2000 - 274bhp
MY91 - Nissan GTi-R - 263bhp
MY91 - Nissan 1.4LX

and currently own:

MY05 - Fabia vRS (180bhp/290lb)
MY04 - Impreza STi (392bhp/361lb)


----------



## mattjonescardiff

ShineySTi said:


> MY74 - Mazda 818 - Given to me by my folks.
> MY85 - Nova SR 1.3
> MY86 - XR2
> MY87 - Lancia Integrale - Repainted in Martini colours and livery graphics
> MY96 - Subaru Impreza GT2000 - 274bhp
> MY91 - Nissan GTi-R - 263bhp
> MY91 - Nissan 1.4LX
> 
> and currently own:
> 
> MY05 - Fabia vRS (180bhp/290lb)
> MY04 - Impreza STi (392bhp/361lb)


Any photos of the Lancia? I nearly bought one of them off a neighbour when I was a student (the test drive was amazing!), but the insurance quote destroyed me.


----------



## ShineySTi

mattjonescardiff said:


> Any photos of the Lancia? I nearly bought one of them off a neighbour when I was a student (the test drive was amazing!), but the insurance quote destroyed me.


I'll try and dig something out. It was a long time ago (15+ years). I know i have a video. I can feel me welling up as the guy drives it off. Luckily i was abroad when it was sold.


----------



## The Cueball

Pug 309
Citroen AX GT
VW polo (saloon!)
Nissan Pulsar GTi-R
VW polo (saloon - winter car for above)
VW scirocco GT (winter car for pulsar)
BMW 535 sport (winter car for pulsar)
Citroen AX GT 500 (project)
Nissan (datsun) fairlady V6 2.0 turbo - only one in UK, still!!!!
BMW 540
Citroen ZX TD
Subaru Impreza turbo - worst car ever IMO!!!
Toyota Yaris SR (traded in the above car for it)
Mistubishi Pajero SWB



and current:

BMW 320 cabrio (project)
Jeep Grand Cherokee (winter car for below)
Jaguar XKR
Honda Civic (mrs winter car)
Mitsubishi FTO Mivec (mrs)

Motorbikes:

Kawasaki Ninja (crashed)
New Kawasaki Ninja 636 - sold

current:
Honda VFR

:thumb:


----------



## Richard

1978 Vw Polo LS (bought at 16 for £75 and sold for £250 LOL)
1986 Volvo 340 GL 1.7 My gramps car before he died that I inherited
1995 Renault Twingo, 21st present from my folks when I lived in France - loved this and 1st brand new car
1998 Renault Megane never really liked this. 
2002 VW Golf GTTDI130 - loved this sold when got company car to buy next
1998 Lotus Elise (sadly written of after 2 years)
2002 VW Bora 2.0 SE Company car
2005 Volvo S40 2.0D company car (now subsequently bought by me for the wife at end of lease!!!) 
2004 Volvo S40 2.0D company car (3 months whilse waiting for next co. car)

Current:
2003 Lotus Elise Series 2 Type 49 - current love 
2007 Audi A4 Sline Special Ed Avant - company car

Need to sort another car to be daily driver alongside the Elise when I change jobs


----------



## Rew

Previous:

1992 Ford Fiesta XR2i ( my first car many years ago )
1991 Ford Fiesta RS Turbo
1998 Peugeot 106 GTi
1999 Honda prelude 2.2 VTi
2003 Honda S2000 GT
2004 Subaru Impreza STI with ProDrive bits
2005 Honda S2000 GT
2003 Ford Focus RS
1999 Mini Cooper

Current:

2006 Honda S2000 GT
2007 Yamaha YZF R6


----------



## Jack

Previous:
1997 Renault Clio Panache 1.2
2003 Ford Fiesta LX 1.3

Current:
1991 VW Corrado VR6 (Left hooker) I will never sell this car


----------



## wstrain87

1998 Renault Clio 1.2 RN Grande (wrote off after 6 months)
2002 Renault Clio 1.2 Dynamique (went to brother after 6 months)
1995 Ford Escort 1.6 Mexico (wrote off after 4 months)
1999 Vauxhall Astra 1.6 Club (sold after 9 months)
1999 Ford Fiesta 1.6 Zetec (currently had for almost 2 years - selling in March/April hopefully)

Next car...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=102204

???


----------



## Shanukes

Rover 414 
Ford Mondeo 1.8 TD (sold)
Renault Megane Coupe 2.0 16v F7R (Learner driver drove into me head-on and wrote it off)
Renault Megane Coupe 2.0 16v F7R (Sold)
Renault Megane Coupe 2.0 16v F7R (Sold)
Renault Megane Coupe 2.0 16v F7R (Owned for 6 years and still my current project)


----------



## markdraper

Vauxhall Nova 1.2 5 Door
Peugeot 306 D Turbo
Seat Ibiza Cupra
Peugeot 306 HDi
Ford Focus 1.6 Style (current, but soon to be sold)


----------



## james_19742000

First up was:

1979 Austin Allegro 1100
1986 Rover 213
1993 Peugeot 406 (Company Car)
1992 Vauxhall Astra 1.7D LS (Company Car)
1995 Rover 218D (Company Car)
1986 Vauxhall Cavalier 1.6 L
1992 Ford Sierra 1.8 LX
1986 Volvo 340 GLE
1994 Vauxhall Cavalier 1.7TD LS
1995 Ford Mondeo 1.8 LX
1996 Peugeot 406 2.0 GLX
2001 Volkswagen Beetle 2.0
2000 Vauxhall Vectra 2.0 SRI LPG
2003 Suzuki Vitara 2.0 5 door
2005 Volkswagen Touran 1.6 S
1997 Peugeot 406 1.9TD LX
2007 Volkswagen Touran 1.9TDI S
2001 Volkswagen Beetle 2.0
2008 Volkswagen Touran 1.9TDI SE
2002 Volkswagen Beetle 2.3 V5 Sport Edition
2003 Volkswagen Beetle 2.0 Cabriolet

Still have the 2008 Touran, 2002 Beetle V5 and 2003 Beetle Cabriolet.

Next question, who can remember all the number plates for there cars? Pretty sure I can remember most of them!!!!


----------



## SimonBash

Nova 1.2 3 Door
New Fiesta Zetec x 2 (first written off)
Saxo VTR MK1
Saxo VTR MK2
Fiesta Zetec S
Peugeot 106 Gti
Peugeot 206 Gti
VW Golf 1.8 Turbo 3 Door (MK4) - stolen
Focus ST170 3 Door
Mini Cooper (BMW MK1)
BMW 3 Series Compact Sport
Fiesta 1.4 Zetec
Mini Cooper S (2004)
Mini Cooper S (2006)
VW Golf 2.3 V5
Mini Cooper D Graphite with JCW Kit & Wheels
BMW 120D M Sport 3 Door (current)
Suzuki 1.5 3 Door Swift (current work car)

List starts in 2000.............:thumb:


----------



## macmaw

In order of appearance....

1991 Vauxhall Astra Belmont 1.8 SXI - Sold
1995 VW Golf GTI 2.0 16v Mk3 - Sold
1998 Ford Mondeo 2.0.Si - Sold
1998 BMW 323i coupe - Sold
2003 BMW 530i Sport Aegean Blue Edition - Current
1994 BMW 318 loon - Sold
2000 Saab 9-5 T SE Ecopower Estate - Current


----------



## Phil23

Ok, I'll play (if i can remember them all)

1. 1974 mk1 Escort 1300E
2. 1976 Mk2 Escort 1600 Sport
3A. Opel Manta (fill in as I had to rebuild the engine in the 1600 Sport)
3. 1984 Mk3 Escort XR3i (pattern forming here :lol
4. 1980 Mk2 Escort Harrier
5. 1980 Rover 3500 SDI Vitesse
6. 1984 Audi 80 Sport
7. 1984 Chevrolet Camaro RS+ 

Moved to the states.
8. 1986 Chevrolet Day Van
9. 1991 Ford Ranger 
10. 1991 VW Golf GTI
11. Dodge Avenger
12. Mazda MX6 2.5lt V6
13. 1998 Pontiac GT
14. 2001 Ford 350 4x4 pick up (Awesome truck!!)

Moved back to the Uk (I'll just add every car I bought in the States i sold at a profit!!)
15. 1997 Vauxhall Vectra 
16. 1998 VW Golf GTTDI (kept for years and put 200,000 on the clock)
17. 1994 Mitsubishi Pajero 2800 LWB (Still got)
18. 2000 BMW E39 530d SE
19. 2009 Honda Civic Type R
20. 2006 BMW E46 320d Coupe.


----------



## beardboy

1997 1.2 Vauxhall Corsa GLS - Dark Blue Metallic
2001 1.6 Ford Fiesta Zetec-S - Imperial Blue Metallic
2004 1.8 Ford Focus Estate - White
2001 4.4 V8 BMW 740i - Biarritz Blue Metallic

I've had several company cars whilst having all of the above, and currently have

2007 1.9CDTi Vauxhall AstraVan Sportive - Gunmetal Grey Metallic


----------



## CelicaTsport

2005 - 2006 - Toyota Celica T-Sport (54 plate) - terrible build quality for a Toyota.

what went wrong with it. i have one and hasn't missed a beat.


----------



## Miglior

1. 2001 fiat punto - bought by myself when I was 16
2. 2004 Renault Clio - 1.4 dci with xenons. Lasted four hours after I passed! Oops!
3. 1999 vauxhall vectra 1.8 
4. 2000 vauxhall vectra 1.8 sri
5. 2002 vauxhall vectra 2.2 Sri
6. 2003 golf Gti anniversary
7. 2009 golf gt tdi 2.0 diseasel


----------



## Nanoman

Started Age 12 with... 
1982 Austin metro 1.0 - ended up red/white/black with 1 bucket seat & a 1275 GT engine!
Turned 17 with...
1983 Austin Metro 1.0 - MG Metro alloys & interior
1990 Fiesta 1.0 - shared with my bro after my metro died
2001 Punto Monza Plus 1.2 - shared with rents & bro
2000 Punto Sporting 1.2 - shared with rents & bro
2001 Sym Jungle 50cc - I thought I was soooo cool
2003 Aprilia SR125 - bought new, nicked & killed when 3 months old :-( 
1993 106 1.1 - definately one of my favourites
2004 Punto 1.3 multijet - bought new
2005 Corsa 1.2 SXi 

Still own these next ones...
2001 Kawasaki GPZ500S
2003 Yamaha YZF600R Thundercat
2008 A3 2.0TDi Sportback Sport S-tronic - bought new
2001 Lexus IS200SE Auto - Wifes first car

The 2001 punto is sitting out back SORN'd in a very sorry state.

Currently no plans to change anything. Bikes are with my dad as collateral on a loan he gave me for a new bathroom. Too busy saving for a deposit for a new house to change cars.


----------



## MCZ2047

1997 Red Saxo Furio
1998 Blue Saxo VTS
1996 Blue Mk 3 Golf Gti colour concept
1995 Red 306 D Turbo
2000 Black Clio 1.5 DCI
2001 Back Mini Cooper
2008 Black Mk5 Golf Gti Edition 30
1998 Red VW Polo

I am currently getting the itch to change again but my head is telling me to run the polo for another winter then get something nice again for the spring. :thumb:


----------



## asifsarwar

2002 Toyota Corolla (Bought New)
2005 Honda Civic (Bought New)
2009 Audi A4 (Currently Own)
2010 Bmw 3 Series (Currently Own)
2010 Smart Brabus (Currently Own) A crazy little car love it!!!


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

2002 Vauxhall Corsa C
2008 Vauxhall Corsa D (current - )


----------



## knightstemplar

Cant remember the years but here goes

MG Metro Turbo
Another MG Metro Turbo
205 GTI 1.6
205 GTI 1.9
Honda CRX
Honda CRX Vtec
Punto GT Turbo
Bravo HGT 20v
206 GTI
106 1.1 for work
Civic Type R
Suzuki ignis :doublesho
BMW 3.0l 3 series Convertible M Sport
BMW 3.0ld 5 Series M Sport
And at the minute a 2009 BMW 2.0d Coupe/Convertible Msport and a Grand Scenic.

regards:thumb:


----------



## obc1

My list, bit short only been driving since my 17th 3 years ago:

- Renault Clio 1.4 RT (1998) gr8 car, lovely to drive

- Citroen C1 VTR + (2008) brought brand new love it 

(hopefully getting a RS twingo 133 nxt year)

Mum and dads car list is a tad longer:

- MG meastro turbo
- Ford sierra
- Vauxhall vectra (P reg)
- Vauxhall Astra SRI (S reg)
- Audi TT (Y reg)
- Audi TT (53 reg)
- Audi A3 3.2 V6 (55 reg)
- Audi TT 3.2 V6 new shape (56 reg)
- Mini cooper S (57 reg) and Renault clio RT
- Mini John Cooper works (58 reg)
- Renaultsport megane 250 (10 reg) * mum and dad agree best car they have ever owned so credit to renault on this one


----------



## OutLore

I've had 40+cars of my own, 4 company cars and 5 long term hire cars, but here's the highlights.... (Many of these overlap so may not be in order)

1982 Austin Metro (1st car)
1986 Cavalier 1.8i SRi
1988 Cavalier 2.0 SRi
Unknown year SII Land Rover LWB Recovery truck
1993 Cavalier 2.0 16v SRi
1990 Mercedes 609D Flatbed Recovery Truck
1985 Ford Cargo 0809 Wrecker (My fave truck)
Various MkII Escorts
Various Vauxhall Chevettes
Various Datsuns of all ages
1993 Nissan Sunny GTiR
1986 Land Rover Defender 90
1994 Audi 100 Avant 2.6 Sport
2002 BMW 320i Coupe
2005 Audi A3 Sportback 2.0TDi S-Line
US:2006 Dodge Ram 1500
US: 2006 Infiniti G35 (Awesome Car, 300hp, RWD) 
US: 2007 Infiniti G35 (As above, but 320hp)
UK: 2007 Skoda Octavia TDI
2007 Audi A3 Sportback 2.0TFSi S-Line
2008 Audi A4 2.0TDi S-Line


----------



## david-z

Since i have been driving october 2008 i passed my test ive had,

Renault clio 1.5 dci. 2002 had it 1 month as it was to small for me 

Ford focus 1.6 tdci 2007 had that 6 months

Vectra elite 2.2 direct. 2007 had that 6 months

And now have a saab 93 vector sport. 1.9 tid. 2007. 

Not bad for a 19 year old. lol.


----------



## johnnyguitar

Passed my test in 97 aged 17.

*'96 Fiat Punto 1.0 8V 55 S *(belonged to my mam, who part exchanged it for

*'98 Renault Mégane 1.4 8V RT* which I pretty much ruined and feel terrible about to this day. That made way for:

*'01 Fiat Brava 1.2 16v Formula SX* which just fell to bits really - I couldn't expect to keep driving my mam's car at 20, so I bought:

*'93 Peugeot 309 1.4* ex-Met Police and the last of the carburettored 1400s was completley and utterly knackered. It had GTI brakes and a huge bloody great big radiator to stop it getting hot when it was being thrashed around London, but it also meant that it never got hot enough to make the heater work. I lowered it on Bilstein springs and gas dampers to the point it was so hard, it was unbearable, put 1.6 GTI wheels on it and a stupid stripe running bonnet to boot. And the scrapped it. The shame! I moved to London and thrashed around in borrowed pool cars until 03 when I moved up to the East Mids and was given (yes that's right!!)

*'93 Ford Escort 1.6i Ghia Estate* - looked great, engine was fine for 120k, turned out it had no floor, then the driver's seat collapsed, the windscreen cracked and the steering rack packed up. Got 70 quid for it and bought:

*'98 Ford Escort 1.8 TD LX Estate* alright, put I paid way too much despite the stack of history and relatively low mileage. Way too slow and eventually got whacked by a 205 around the corner from the house and the 3 lads in the 205 got out and legged it. Got a measly insurance payout, took a small personal loan and bought:

*'05 Ford Mondeo 2.0 TDCI 130 Zetec* to replace it - the best car I ever bought/owned for any period. Only 11 months old when I got it and it had been a Ford hire car for the supplying dealer so I reckon it had been hammered a bit, but it was great. Got made redundant, got a job straight away that came with:

*'07 BMW 118d SE* (a prefacelift 122bhp version) and sold the Mondeo. What a mistake-a-to-make-a. I HATED that car - too small, just powerful enough to let go but nowhere near powerful enough to recover it. First RWD car too and nearly stacked it the first night I got it home. Got made redundant, gave it back and bought:

*02 Ford Focus 1.8 TDCI 115 LX Estate* which is great. It's _almost_ as quick as the Mondeo (which wasn't that fast really, but by far the fastest I've had and certainly fast enough[/i], way more than I wanted to spent but worth so much more than I paid IMO and I'm generally VERY happy with it. If the car would take it, I'd remap it.


----------



## Owensy

Mine are as follows.....

(2001) Ford Fiesta (Mk5) 1.3 8v 3dr - Heavily moddified and a regular on the show scene.
(1999) Ford Cougar 2.5 V6 25v
(2003) MG ZS 120
(1985) Ford Escort S1 RS Turbo
(2003) MG ZS 120
(2003) Nissan Micra 3dr
(2007) Citroen C2
(2010) Ford Fiesta Zetec 3dr

Planning to get a '90's Mini Cooper soon as a project.


----------



## Olly1

Dont buy and sell cars that often and each car replaced each other.


(2000) 1986 Toyota Crollla
(2004) 1994 Honda Prelude V-tec
(2009) 1991 Porsche 911 turbo

:car:


----------



## mattgp

Mine include

2000 Mk2 Fiat Punto 1.2 (written off)
2001 Mk2 Fiat Punto 1.2
2002 Fiat Stilo 1.6
2005 Smart Brabus Roadster Couple Xclusive
2002 888 Vauxhall Astra Coupe
2007 Fiat Grande Punto 1.4 Tjet
2007 R56 Mini Cooper S


----------



## Iceman08

Mine are as filollows -

87 Vauxhall Nova GTE
95 Peugeot 306 D-Turbo
99 Vauxhall astra Sri 
02 Honda Civic Type-R
And currently - 08 Volkswagen Golf R32


----------



## big ben

nova 1.2 star
mk2 polo coupe
mk4 polo open air
fiesta XR2
VW bay window camper van
mk1 fiesta ghia
corrado 1.8 16v
fiesta 1.25 zetec (what a shed)
Merc 200
corrado VR6
mk3 golf gti
corrado 1.8 16v
corrado VR6 Turbo

not bad considering i have only been driving since May 2006 :lol:


----------



## newsabloke

Bright orange mini mayfair 1275 (If i can recall) Had a slight altercation with a pavement and concrete wall, and if anyone tells you it is impossible to roll a mini.... it isn't, it did two full 360's and then landed neatly on its wheels.

Ford Sierra 1.6 GL - given to me by my Grandfather so I could get to uni and back on a daily basis.
Golf MKII GTI 8V - My first car I bought, Loved this car, It was white Bubble bumpers, black leather interior, Had loop head rests (not seen any like that in the UK) my pride and joy.
Red Mazda MX6 2.5 V6 - Red, Manual, Leather, full house, I loved this car and so did all the ladies... (Sold it to move to the UK from SA)

Alfa 145 2.0 clover leaf, Nice car, although suffered from such understeer, but I put that down to the power of the motor through the 17's on the car. I had an altercation with a Transit Van and the Metal back step. The step ripped through the front wing, My bonnet popped up and couldn't see out the windscreen, while spinning, all i could see out the side window was, Barrier, road, van, barrier, road, Fiesta, barrier, road, van, barrier, road, Fiesta. How I avoided all of these obsticles I dont know, but someone was looking over me.

Vauxhall, Astra G reg- At that time couldn't even afford to put a radio in, what a long journey to work.

J reg Clio. Bought for £495 - cracking little car it was then sold on for £600

Mazda MX6 2.5 V6 Auto, Nice car not as good as my orginal one but still love the cars.

Porsche 944 turbo (project then turned track car)

BMW 320 '94 , Very nice tidy and quality. Sold due to company car.

Honda Civic 2.2 Diesel, Nice but wouldnt buy one with my own money, would opt for an A3\4 or 3 series.

996 Carrera 2. My pride and joy, She is a garage queen. sold the 944 track car to afford her. and love it to bits.

My Wife has a MGF (looking to sell) 
Audi A2 - she just loves this car and I can see why, good build quality, still looks very modern and so economical.


----------



## kings..

1990 golf gti 8v
1989 mk2 XR2
1991 Escort Ghia
1991 Golf gti 8v
1995 Celica GT4
1995 FTO Mivec
1996 Lexus Soarer TT
1994 M3 E36 saloon
1996 Mitsubishi gto TT
1996 Supra TT
1995 Supra TT
2000 Evo 6
2001 Tommi Evo 6
2004 toyota Avensis 
2004 Audi A3 S-line
2005 Jaguar S type
2006 E90 Bmw
2007 E93 Bmw
2007 M3
2009 Mini cooper S 
2010 VW Passat TDI chipped! a TL1000r and KTM SXF.

I have had a fair few cars!


----------



## jimmyca69

1991 - VW Golf MK1
1994 - Vauxhall Astra 1.4LSI
1995 - Honda Prelude 2.2vtec
1998 - VW Golf MK4 1.6se
2001 - Honda Accord Type-R
1994 - Peugeot 306 D-Turbo (runaround whilst waiting for next car to be imported.....)
2001 - Honda Integra Type-R DC5 (upped to 240bhp)
2004 - Honda Civic Type-R (took in p/ex owned 2 weeks)
2006 - Ford Focus ST3 (upped to 301bhp)
2003 - VW Golf R32
2003 - Subaru Impreza Blobeye STi PPP (upped to 345bhp)
2006 - Honda Civic 2.2 CTDi


----------



## Dubjunkie

2000 mk2 golf gti
2001 mk3 golf gti
2002 mk3 golf vr6
2005 mk4 golf r32
2007 bmw e46 m3
2009 bmw x6
and i still have the mk2 golf


----------



## mattjonescardiff

Dubjunkie said:


> 2000 mk2 golf gti
> 2001 mk3 golf gti
> 2002 mk3 golf vr6
> 2005 mk4 golf r32
> 2007 bmw e46 m3
> 2009 bmw x6
> and i still have the mk2 golf


Any photos?


----------



## willster174

Vauxhall Carlton 1.8i E reg
Fiesta XR2i G reg
Orion Ghia Injection F reg
Toyota Celica 2.0 GTi D reg
Ford Sierra and Rover 214 (company cars)
Escort XR3i Convertible f Reg
Astra GTE F reg
Cavalier Sri G Reg
Vauxhall Omega CDX N Reg
Fiat Bravo HLX X reg
Ford Puma 1.7i X reg
Golf Gti S reg
Bmw 318is M-tech P reg
Saab 900 se Convertible P reg
BMW 320i Coupe L Reg
Vauxhall Vectra Sri 130 V reg
Escort 1.8 si Convertible R reg
Vauxhall Calibra SE P reg
Peugeot 307 cc 04 Reg
Vectra 2.2 Elite 04 Reg
Now have a Mercedes C180 Kompressor 09 Reg & Saab 9-3 1.8t Convertible 06 Reg


----------



## Toadeh

My god you guys have owned a lot of cars! Mine:

52 Plate Yaris 1.2
X Reg 206 (got sold after a month cause it was knackered)
X Reg Focus 1.8 LX
04 Focus 1.8 TDCi
58 Volvo S40 1.6D - Current car


----------



## Dubjunkie

just a few for you matt!!! will try and find some of the mk3


----------



## mattjonescardiff

^^^ Lovely cars tastefully modified and very well presented. I like!


----------



## big ben

how can you live with yourself for getting rid of them golfs, especially for a BMW :doublesho:lol:


----------



## JARS

passed my test in 2005 and had....

f reg polo 1.0 (parents bought it)
h reg fiesta 1.4 ghia (parents bought it)
r reg corsa 1.4td (been in the family since brand new - bought it off my sister for £100)
05 astra 1.7 cdti (kept braking down so got rid!)
53 a3 2.0tdi 
05 fabia vrs (due this friday!)


----------



## lilesk

Alfa Romeo Guiletta 1.6
Audi Coupe 1.9
Audi 80 quattro
Audi Coupe 2.2i
Audi Coupe 2.0i
Audi 90 quattro
VW Golf GTI 1.8 turbo
Honda Accord Type-R
Audi UR quattro 
Subaru Impreza WRX Hawkeye 
Audi Avant 1.9tdi quattro 
Subaru Impreza 22B

and motorbikes:

Suzuki ER50
Yamaha DT125
Yamaha RD250LC
Suzuki RGV250
Yamaha FZR 400 Exup
Yamaha FZR 1000 Exup
Yamaha OW01 
Yamaha SDR200


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE

1st car mk 1 escort 
2nd escort pop 
3rd capri 2.0s
4th capri 2.8i 
5th capri 2.8i special
6th capri brooklands 280
7th mkiii supra
8th mkiv supra TT


----------



## Dubjunkie

mattjonescardiff said:


> ^^^ Lovely cars tastefully modified and very well presented. I like!


cheers mate


----------



## Dubjunkie

big ben said:


> how can you live with yourself for getting rid of them golfs, especially for a BMW :doublesho:lol:


well i still have the mk2 and will probs never sell it, the r32 had to go due to the arrival of my son and was'nt exactly practical with the cage lol


----------



## chris76

TC Cortina - white
Morris Mini Deluxe with 1100  - green and white roof, twin fuel tanks, smith guages, mags
Leyland Mini Clubman - yellow, sunroof, mags
Datsun 1600 with FJ20 (twin cam, fuel injected 2.0) - blue
Mazda RX3 - white, 13B mild port (fake RX3) was 808...? had RX3 front and rear though
Hyundi Excel - teal green, lowered, rims, 2 inch exhaust, loud stero 
2002 Honda Integra - black
And now
2007 Lancer Evolution IX - Electric Blue, Ralliart airfilter, 8 MR BOV, HKS EVC 6 (still to be fitted)...and still to come, HKS Silent Hi Power cat back exhaust, Tomei dump/front pipe and hi flow cat....and then custom tune by Indy @ IS MOTOR RACING Sydney Australia


----------



## Soapie

1.MK1 Fiesta SuperSport
2.MK1 Fiesta XR2
3.Vauxhall Calibre (Ltd Ed MK2 Saloon Red thing with the bodykit)
4.Opel Ascona (2 door saloon)
5.Fiat Uno Turbo
6.Renault 19 RT TD
7.Pug 205 D
8.VW Polo 1.6 GL
9.Ford Mondeo ***-X TD
10.Pug 406 LX TD
11.Seat Ibiza 130 TD Sport

And a 1996 'N' Honda CBR 600 FT from 1997 to 2006.


----------



## Crispo

1. 96 Renault Megane Classic
2. 00 Ford Fiesta Zetec
3. 01 Renault Megane Coupe
4. 00 Ford Escort Van 55
5. 00 Porsche Boxster
6. 05 Bmw 330cd M Sport

Done well since im only 23, looking at A4's now tho


----------



## adolfitovr6

vento vr6 1995
vento vr6 1998
ibiza cupra
audi s3
jetta avant
bmw m3 2000
jetta coupe mk1


----------



## mattjonescardiff

Crispo said:


> 1. 96 Renault Megane Classic
> 2. 00 Ford Fiesta Zetec
> 3. 01 Renault Megane Coupe
> 4. 00 Ford Escort Van 55
> 5. 00 Porsche Boxster
> 6. 05 Bmw 330cd M Sport
> 
> Done well since im only 23, looking at A4's now tho





adolfitovr6 said:


> vento vr6 1995
> vento vr6 1998
> ibiza cupra
> audi s3
> jetta avant
> bmw m3 2000
> jetta coupe mk1


Nice cars chaps. Any photos? A boxster at 23 is pretty good going!


----------



## Crispo

Bought the Boxster when I was 21










they not expensive to buy and or run as a second car but servicing and maintenance was expensive but had to go when me and the mrs got a place together


----------



## Black Magic Detail

from the age of 17 to now 39
ford escort mk1, 1100cc
fiat strada , 1500cc
ford escort mk1 1600gt
fiat 131 super minifiorie 2000cc
lancia delta hf turbo mk1 1600cc
ford orion 1600 ghia
ford xr4i 2800cc
lancia delta hf turbo mk2 1600cc
bmw 325 e30 2500cc
renault laguna 1800cc(let the wife pick the car as i got into my big bikes)
bmw 325 e36 2500cc
alfa romeo 156 v6 2500cc
bmw 328 e36 Msport 2800cc
bmw 330 e46 Msport 3000cc
subaru impreza sti (blob eye) 2000cc
alfa romeo 147 GTA v6 3000cc
bmw M5 e39 v8 5000cc


----------



## raysrt8

from age 18 to 39

metro 1.0l
fiat uno 1.0l
ford escort 1.3
mg maestro 1.6
mg montego 2.0ltr efi x 2
toyota celica 1.8
ford fiesta xr2i 1.6
vauxhall cavalier sri
vauxhall cavalier sri 130
rover 220 coupe
vauxhall calibra 2.0l
vauxhall vectra 1.8 sri
ford cougar 2.5l
jaguar xjs 2.5l
bmw 323 coupe
toyota mr2 2.0 gti
subaru impreza 2.0l turbo
bmw 530 m sport ( wish i never sold this)
saab 93 vector sport
jeep 3.0 diesel
jeep 3.0 v6 diesel
jeep srt8 6.1 (love this one, even though it eats the petrol)


----------



## pjavon

MK1 Escort
Allegro (sorry)
MKIII Cortina
Ford Capri MKIII
Vauxhall Caviler
Sierra Sapphire 2000e
Honda Accord
MK2 MR2
BMW 5 Series
Tiger Avon Kitcar (built myself)
Shogun (short wheelbase)
Peugeot 306 Hdi
Shogun (long wheelbase)
Peugeot 206 GTI 180
Vauxhall Vectra Sri
Toyota Supra
Skoda Octavia Vrs

Motorbikes in-between

Yamaha TY175
Honda CG125
Kawasaki Z440
Suzuki GS500
Kawasaki ZXR750
Suzuki RGV250
Honda CBR400
Suzuki GSXR750
Yamaha FZR1000 exup
Kawasaki ZZR1100

There maybe a few more but I can't remember at the moment:driver:


----------



## Pk777

Corsa gsi x2

Supra 

X5

Evo VIII

A3

Golf TDI

Can u tell when I got made redundant lol


----------



## TOGWT

Do you have a few hours, I've been driving since the age of 16 (60 years)

Ist a TR3A ( and no it didn't have a steam engine  ) - latest Jaguar XF


----------



## Scrabble

Mini 850
Mini 1275GT
Marina 1.3 Super
Marina 1.3 Estate in Turd brown
Marina 1.8TC RWD death trap
Hilman Avenger
Renault Fuego 2Lit Turbo LHD
Ford Escort XR3i
Renault 5 GTT Fell apart
Lancia HPE Volumex
Lancia Monte Carlo - More rust than body
Volkswagen Golf MK1 GTi
Peugeot 205GTi 1.6
Peugeot 205GTi 1.9
Toyota MR2 Classic
Suzuki Vitara JLX Wideboy
Smart Fortwo Coupe
Smart Fortwo Cabrio
Smart Crossblade
Smart Fortwo Coupe
Volkswagen Golf Clipper cabriolet
Suzuki Grand Vitara 2.0l Auto

Thats just the ones I can remember!


----------



## countduckula55

I will try and give this a shot!

Started with an Austin Maestro 1.6hls (Y)
Ford Orion 1.6GL (B)
Ford Orion 1.6GL (C)
Ford Orion 1.6i Ghia (D)
Ford Fiesta Pop Plus (D)
Ford Orion 1.6i Ghia With Full RS Kit (E)
Vauxhall Cavalier 1.8LS (G)
Vauxhall Cavalier 2.0 SRi (G)
Nissan Primera 2.0 GSi (J)
Renault 19 (K)
Peugeot 306 TD (L)
Vauxhall Vectra 2.0 SRi (N)
Ford Mondeo 2.0 Zetec (X)
Vauxhall Astra 2.2 SRi (52)
Vauxhall Astra 1.7 SXi (04)
Vauxhall Astra 2.0 Turbo Coupe (54) - Fastest Car I have Owned!
Vauxhall Astra 2.0 Turbo (05)
Vauxhall Astra 1.9 SRi Cdti (54)
Vauxhall Vectra 1.9 Cdti SRi (56)
Present Car - Vauxhall Vectra 1.9 Cdti Sri (58)


----------



## 9868

1986 Peugeot 205 1.4 GR
1993 Renault Clio 1.4 RT
2001 Renault Clio 1.2 Dynamique
1994 Renault Clio 1.8 16v
2003 Peugeot 206 2.0 HDi
2003 RenaultSport Clio 172 2.0 16v
2009 BMW 118d

Fed up with the rattles, so decided to go German!!


----------



## stargazer

Here's mine from 1988 to present:-

Fiat 127 Sport
Fiat Uno 45 Formula
Fiat Uno Turbo MK2
Gold GTI 16V
BMW Black E30 325i Sport (Original Full MTEC) not unmolested)
BMW White E30 325I
BMW Silver E30 325i Sport (Original Full MTEC) not unmolested) Concours d'Elegance, Dave KG's Favourite 
MINI Cooper S

The Fiats - No comment....The turbo - Rapid
The GTI - A lemon
The BMW's - One of the best cars ever to grace my driveway. Bullet proof.
The MINI - Love it, like a go-cart :lol:


----------



## bero1306

Ford MK3 Escort 1.3L
Vauxhall Astra 1.6 SR
Ford Orion 1.6i Ghia
Ford Fiesta Mk3 XR2I
Ford Mondeo Mk2 2.0 SI
Ford Orion 1.8i Ghia
Peugeot 205 1.9 GTI
Vauxhall Corsa 1.6 GSI
BMW 3 series 1.8i
Ford Escort MK2 RS Turbo
Renault Clio 1.2i Dinamique
Ford Sierra RS Cosworth 4x4
VW MK1 Golf Clipper Cabrio
Renault Clio 172 Sport
Ford Mondeo MK3 3.0i ST220


----------



## catgroom

*.*

Renault 17 Gordini
Renault 12 TS
Fiat Strada 75 CL
Ford Cortina 1.6 Carousel
Ford Escort XR3i
Ford Granada 2.8i Ghia X
Nissan Stanza 1.8 SGL (Shut it!)
Lancia Thema Turbo 8v
Peugeot 205 GTi 1.6
Lancia Thema Turbo 16v
Porsche 944 Lux Auto
Nissan Silvia 1.8 Turbo
Daimler Sovereign 4.2
Vauxhall Astra 1.7TD Estate
Volvo 480 Turbo x 4
Audi Coupe 2.6E V6
Honda Legend 3.2 V6 24v
Audi 200 Turbo Auto
Audi 100 2.3 SE Auto
Lancia Thema Turbo 16v
VW Passat 1.8 CL Estate
Audi Coupe 2.0 16v
Saab NG900 SE 2.0T Auto

Steve


----------



## alan_mcc

Fiat Punto


----------



## T.D.K

1) VW Polo 1.6 CL - My mums old car, i hated it.

2) 2000 Rover 25 IL - First car I paid for - loved it.

3) 2005 Rover 25 (facelift) - I loved this car too, loads of problems but became attached to it. One of the last off the production line apparently.

4) 2005 Vauxhall Astra 1.7CDTI (5dr) - My first diesel, great car, turbo failure cost me alot of money.

5) 2006 Vauxhall Astra 1.9CDTI (3dr sporthatch) - Current car, love her to bits, a little pocket rocket that is cheap to run and ultra reliable. Great car.


----------



## Mick

1992 Vauxhall Nova 1.4 SR
1993 Peugeot 106 1.1
1995 Vauxhall Corsa 1.5TD
1996 Rover 216 Coupe
1993 Mini Cooper 1275 Spi
2002 Vauxhall Astra 1.6
1996 Ford Escort 1.3
2003 Honda Civic Type R
2004 Mitsubishi L200 Warrior
2004 Renaultsport Clio 182
1996 Rover 620 Sli
1993 Rover 220 Turbo Coupe
2004 Ford Mondeo TDCi

think there may be others, cant remember 

Bikes too:

1979 Honda CB50
1984 Honda CB125
1990 Yamaha DT125
1992 Yamaha RXS 100
1980 Suzuki DR400
1990 Kawasaki ER500


----------



## N2eav

Here is my list not exiting but i liked them. 

1996 Peugeot 106 1.5 ( this was isster old car but did the job when passed my test)

2002 Renault clio 1.5 Dci ( good car miss it still)


2008 Fiat Grande punto active sport 1.4 ( this was another good runner from fiat which was a shock) 

2011 Skoda Fabia vrs S2000 ( not long purchesed this car and only driven it for 3 days and already love it lol) 

out of all the cars i have had so far i say the clio and the skoda are the best.


----------



## OILRS

Renault 5 GTturbo x 2
Astra GTE
Astra GSI
Bmw 328i
Celica GT4
Toyota supra TT
Escort rs cosworth
Porsche 911 { 996 }
Focus RS mk2 

All great cars wish id kept sum of them :thumb:


----------



## Reggie-Z4

1983 fiesta 950
1982 triumph acclaim 1300
1986 escort estate 1400
1996 vw polo 1400
1999 peugeot 206 xs
1999 306 GTi6
2001 A3 18T sport
2004 A3 2.0Tdi Sport
2007 A4 2.0Tdi Avant S-line spec ed
2007 A6 2.0SE
2007 520d SE
2007 Z4 3.0si
2007 e92 335i M-Sport


----------



## ITHAQVA

Motorbikes from 16-20 years (Yamaha & Suzuki)
Passed motorbike test & bought first car :doublesho 

Datsun 120 Y Orange/red & Rust colour , had for two weeks then sold it :thumb: 

Ford Escort 1.3L (Ceramic Blue). 
Ford Sierra Saphirre 2.0LX (Red).
BMW (E36) 318 iS (Alpine White)
BMW (E36) 318 iS Sport (Boston Green matalic)
BMW (E92) 320D M-Sport (Alpine White)

Loved all my cars, Ford & BMW as mechanicaly reliable as each other.


----------



## Happy

1998 Vauxhal Astra MK3 Sport 115HP (My first car, no mods just driving around)
1994 Vauxhal Astra MK3 GSi Replica (Loved this thing)
1992 Vauxhal Corsa B 1.2 (daily driver ****box car lol, it was purple!)
1995 Peugeot 106 XSi 1.6 (Cammed, Mapped, Lowered, this thing was stupidly fast)
1994 Peugeot 106 XSi 1.6 (Standard, bought this because it was cheap)
1994 Peugeot 106 XSi 1.4 (Bought this one to use as spares)
1999 Citreon Saxo MK1 VTS (Cammed, Mapped Lowered and Stripped, never drove this car had it a week)
2000 VW Golf MK4 1.8T (Lowered and Mapped)
1999 Peugeot 106 GTi 1.6 (Lowered) Current Car


----------



## pdv40

2005 Ford Fiesta Zetec 1.4
1994 Honda Accord 2.0ES
1996 Ford Fiesta 1.2LX
2007 Audi A3 Sportback S-Line 2.0 TDI
2010 BMW 118D M-Sport Coupe


----------



## mattjonescardiff

Happy said:


> 1998 Vauxhal Astra MK3 Sport 115HP (My first car, no mods just driving around)
> 1994 Vauxhal Astra MK3 GSi Replica (Loved this thing)
> 1992 Vauxhal Corsa B 1.2 (daily driver ****box car lol, it was purple!)
> 1995 Peugeot 106 XSi 1.6 (Cammed, Mapped, Lowered, this thing was stupidly fast)
> 1994 Peugeot 106 XSi 1.6 (Standard, bought this because it was cheap)
> 1994 Peugeot 106 XSi 1.4 (Bought this one to use as spares)
> 1999 Citreon Saxo MK1 VTS (Cammed, Mapped Lowered and Stripped, never drove this car had it a week)
> 2000 VW Golf MK4 1.8T (Lowered and Mapped)
> 1999 Peugeot 106 GTi 1.6 (Lowered) Current Car


Why did you never drive the saxo?


----------



## Happy

mattjonescardiff said:


> Why did you never drive the saxo?


well i bought the saxo with the intention of driving it as a daily, then 4 days later i found the Golf turbo and bought that, at this point the saxo hadnt moved of my drive, so sold it to a friend.

wish i had kept it tbh, it was a rare saxo, it was on a S plate but a MK1 very rare, and it was in amazon green which is not a common color either


----------



## Markyt001

Y reg Astra MK/1 1300 S
D reg Astra MK/ 2 1600 L
G reg XR3i 
X reg 106 Quiksilver 1400
2002 306 cabriolet
2003 Celica VVTI Premium
2005 Volvo S40 SE
2006 Volvo S40 SE SPORT
2007 Mondeo 2.0 TDCI TITANIUM X


----------



## id_doug

An 1982 Mini done up like a rally car 
Renault Clio 1.2 - boring
Honda Civic LSi - nice car
Citroen Saxo VTi - disaster! Feel to bits
Vauxhall Astra Estate - Stop gap
Ford Escort - Another stop gap
Renault Clio 172 - Awesome car
Renault Clio 16v - project car, old school cool
Renault Clio 182 - sad to see it go! Drank the fuel!
Audi A4 Estate - great to get the MTB's in
Audi A4 S-line - current car and best yet.

Not bad for 15 yrs!!


----------



## EZ Tutty

My list is pretty short and sweet, but then i'm 24 and i've only been driving 6 years now

Previous Cars
1998 Mk1 Fiat Punto Sporting 1.2 16v - 0-60 in 10.2secs for a first car was decent!
2001 Seat Ibiza Cupra 1.8 20vT - Hell of a step up from the Punto... especially as it was Mapped when i got it!

Current Cars
2003 VW Golf R32 - Been put to bed over the winter, being detailed in prep for the summer 
2003 Mk2 Fiat Punto 5million Edition 1.2 8v  - My latest acquisition being used as a crappy winter car/run about... and also the slowest car i've ever owned!


----------



## Trucksy

Heres my list from first to current


1st 1985 Austin mini 1380 heavily modded ( screemer )
2nd 1993 Vauxhall corsa B 5dr brown...lol
3rd Peugeot 405 Mi16 white saloon with 18'' inch toring car wheels (slammed)
4th 1990 Escort RST (straight swapped for the mini) 6 days wrote off 

6 month ban for totalling of points and a revoke for getting 6 within 24 months

5th 1993 Vauxhall Astra GSI Mk3 heavily modded (propper kev mobile....lol)
6th 2002 Vauxhall Corsa C SXi 3dr
7th 1990 Vauxhall Cavalier SRi 130 white (shed)
8th 1997 Fiat Cinqcecento Sporting (shed)
9th 2001 Vauxhall Corsa 1.0 club 3dr
10th 1990 Nissan R32 GTR (740bhp) ex top secret demo car
11th 2001 Nissan S15 Silvia drift car import (460bhp)
12th 2001 Nissan Skyline GTR V-spec II midnight purple, do-luck kit (550bhp)
13th 1997 Subaru Impreza STi 5 Type R 330bhp 
14th 2001 BMW Z3 M Roadster 
15th 2004 Ferrari 360 Modena 
16th 2009 Range Rover Sport Supercharged
17th 2010 Land Rover Discovery 4 TDV6
18th 2011 Range Rover Autobiography TDV8
19th 2009 Nissan GTR
2006 Vauxhall Vivaro Crew cab (detailing van)


and there are a few motorbikes 

1995 Cagiva Mito Evolution
1997 Suzuki RGV 250
2001 Yamaha YZF R6
2004 Yamaha YZF R1
2008 Ducati Hypermotard
2008 Honda CBR 1000 RR (track bike)
2008 Ducati Desmosedici RR
2010 Ducati Mutlistrada 1200
2009 Yamaha YZF R1 modded ben spies replica
2011 Honda CBR 1000 RR (track bike)
2003 KTM 450 SUPERMOTO daylight MOT........lol wheelie machine


----------



## Happy

Trucksy said:


> Heres my list from first to current
> 
> 1st 1985 Austin mini 1380 heavily modded ( screemer )
> 2nd 1993 Vauxhall corsa B 5dr brown...lol
> 3rd Peugeot 405 Mi16 white saloon with 18'' inch toring car wheels (slammed)
> 4th 1990 Escort RST (straight swapped for the mini) 6 days wrote off
> 
> 6 month ban for totalling of points and a revoke for getting 6 within 24 months
> 
> 5th 1993 Vauxhall Astra GSI Mk3 heavily modded (propper kev mobile....lol)
> 6th 2002 Vauxhall Corsa C SXi 3dr
> 7th 1990 Vauxhall Cavalier SRi 130 white (shed)
> 8th 1997 Fiat Cinqcecento Sporting (shed)
> 9th 2001 Vauxhall Corsa 1.0 club 3dr
> 10th 1990 Nissan R32 GTR (740bhp) ex top secret demo car
> 11th 2001 Nissan S15 Silvia drift car import (460bhp)
> 12th 2001 Nissan Skyline GTR V-spec II midnight purple, do-luck kit (550bhp)
> 13th 1997 Subaru Impreza STi 5 Type R 330bhp
> 14th 2001 BMW Z3 M Roadster
> 15th 2004 Ferrari 360 Modena
> 16th 2009 Range Rover Sport Supercharged
> 17th 2010 Land Rover Discovery 4 TDV6
> 18th 2011 Range Rover Autobiography TDV8
> 19th 2009 Nissan GTR
> 2006 Vauxhall Vivaro Crew cab (detailing van)
> 
> and there are a few motorbikes
> 
> 1995 Cagiva Mito Evolution
> 1997 Suzuki RGV 250
> 2001 Yamaha YZF R6
> 2004 Yamaha YZF R1
> 2008 Ducati Hypermotard
> 2008 Honda CBR 1000 RR (track bike)
> 2008 Ducati Desmosedici RR
> 2010 Ducati Mutlistrada 1200
> 2009 Yamaha YZF R1 modded ben spies replica
> 2011 Honda CBR 1000 RR (track bike)
> 2003 KTM 450 SUPERMOTO daylight MOT........lol wheelie machine


Out of all them cars the mk3 gsi and the vspec skyline appeal to me as well as the ktm

Nice collection


----------



## rocet

1987-1988 Vauxhall Viva 1.2(Red) recon engine ,lovely car(Me 1st ,so maybe tainted) old 'H'reg
1988-1990 Ford Cortina (Beige)1.6 GL ...Brill,had some gr8 times in them seats V reg
1990-1992 Ford Escort Xr3i (for its time ,the muts nuts) Y reg
1992-1996 FordFord Capri 1.6 Laser (White) Best car I've owned 'D reg
1996-1996 Ford Orion (Blue) (2 Weeks,Bad story)....Shudder..move on..E?
1996-1998 1.3 Escort (White)..Sh1**e A reg?
1998-2002 Ford Mondeo 1.8 lx (Green) A Lovely car A reg?
2002-2005 Fiat Punto 1.2elx (Green) ....A Fiat but never let me down.. X 2000
2005-2010 Vauxhall Astra 1.8 Sxi (Red)...Wish I'd kept her...03 plate
2010 - Ford Fiesta 1.2 Style+ (Silver) So far so good,just got no Poke 2009

Just got into Detailing and I'm now kicking myself for getting rid of pink Astra,low miles,lovely runner and the OOoomph when needed , body was solid but dreary
oh well
Me little Fester is doing me good for now and looks good when scrubbed lol


----------



## CJC

206 Quicksilver
106 Rallye s2 16v! 
corsa B Gsi 2.0 Redtop
Subaru Impreza WRX
Mitsubishi Evo 5
Subaru Impreza v3 Type R 555
Mitsubishi l200 Animal
Subaru Impreza v6 Type R V limted


----------



## maestegman

Here ya go - C&P from another thread (with some cars added that I'd forgotten):

1. a blue Wolesley 1300 Vanden Plas (beautiful - loved the speedo)
2. 2 x Morris Itals (had a lot of fun in each of these even if they were both biege)
3. a Cavalier (in white)
4. a silver Cortina (epic speed, epic fuel economy)
5. a blue Orion (liked this but everything went wrong on it)
6. a red Escort (cool in red with the cassette holders)
7. a dark green Escort (my first new car - loved it)
8. a black(ish) Escort (my second new car - loved it more as it had air con)
9. a dark blue Fiesta (1.8 diesel with no power steering - economical but heavy going)
10. an gold SD1 Rover (pulled the caravan but little joy at petrol stations)
11. a green Jeep Grand Cherokee (pulled the caravan but even less fun at the pumps)
10. a blue Citroen Saxo (with a yellow gear knob - hilarious)
12. a red VW Passat (bled all over my driveway every night - used more oil than petrol)
13. a white Peugeot 405 (awful car - engine blew up and I was glad it did)
14. a red Mitsubishi GTO (awesome performance - thirsty but well worth it)
15. a Toyota Yaris (unbelievable economy, unbelievable boredom - even with a 3D dash!)
16. a black Toyota MR2 (loved it - a bit cosy though as I'm 6' 5"!)
17. a black Mercedes C220 CDi Coupe (superb - lots of repair bills though)
18. a pale blue Fiesta (excellent - bought for £95 and ran mostly on chip fat)
19. an old white Escort (cost £400, ran for a year then fell apart)
21. an orange Fiesta (amazing economy - kept this longer than any other car)
22. a dark green Fiesta (hmmm - not Ford's finest moment)
23. a grey Nissan 350z (I really loved this car - would buy another in the blink of an eye)
24. a black Fiesta (the third new car I've bought - a very nice drive)
25. a(nother) dark blue Fiesta (nice enough car - but didn't ring my bell)
26. a silver Mercedes E270 CDI Elegance (had it 9 months and already over £1k in repairs!)

Best: Nissan 350z
Worst: Peugeot 405
Most economical: Toyota Yaris with the orange Fiesta coming a close second
Least economical: Jeep (4.0l) - which averaged sub 20 mpg
Best to clean: Mitsubishi GTO (in red) - lovely
Worst to clean: Peugeot 405 - coma-inducing experience


----------



## 028butlerboy

Pug 106 1.5 diesel (shed) 
Seat ibiza 1.9 straight diesel (wrecked this one with only 13k on the clock, fell asleep)
Fiat punto 1.2 active sport (insurance friendly)
VW Bora highline PD130 (i loved this car, never put a foot wrong)
Ford focus ST225 (current car, loving the 5 cylinder burble)


----------



## mattjonescardiff

maestegman said:


> Here ya go - C&P from another thread (with some cars added that I'd forgotten):
> 
> 1. a blue Wolesley 1300 Vanden Plas (beautiful - loved the speedo)
> 2. 2 x Morris Itals (had a lot of fun in each of these even if they were both biege)
> 3. a Cavalier (in white)
> 4. a silver Cortina (epic speed, epic fuel economy)
> 5. a blue Orion (liked this but everything went wrong on it)
> 6. a red Escort (cool in red with the cassette holders)
> 7. a dark green Escort (my first new car - loved it)
> 8. a black(ish) Escort (my second new car - loved it more as it had air con)
> 9. a dark blue Fiesta (1.8 diesel with no power steering - economical but heavy going)
> 10. an gold SD1 Rover (pulled the caravan but little joy at petrol stations)
> 11. a green Jeep Grand Cherokee (pulled the caravan but even less fun at the pumps)
> 10. a blue Citroen Saxo (with a yellow gear knob - hilarious)
> 12. a red VW Passat (bled all over my driveway every night - used more oil than petrol)
> 13. a white Peugeot 405 (awful car - engine blew up and I was glad it did)
> 14. a red Mitsubishi GTO (awesome performance - thirsty but well worth it)
> 15. a Toyota Yaris (unbelievable economy, unbelievable boredom - even with a 3D dash!)
> 16. a black Toyota MR2 (loved it - a bit cosy though as I'm 6' 5"!)
> 17. a black Mercedes C220 CDi Coupe (superb - lots of repair bills though)
> 18. a pale blue Fiesta (excellent - bought for £95 and ran mostly on chip fat)
> 19. an old white Escort (cost £400, ran for a year then fell apart)
> 21. an orange Fiesta (amazing economy - kept this longer than any other car)
> 22. a dark green Fiesta (hmmm - not Ford's finest moment)
> 23. a grey Nissan 350z (I really loved this car - would buy another in the blink of an eye)
> 24. a black Fiesta (the third new car I've bought - a very nice drive)
> 25. a(nother) dark blue Fiesta (nice enough car - but didn't ring my bell)
> 26. a silver Mercedes E270 CDI Elegance (had it 9 months and already over £1k in repairs!)
> 
> Best: Nissan 350z
> Worst: Peugeot 405
> Most economical: Toyota Yaris with the orange Fiesta coming a close second
> Least economical: Jeep (4.0l) - which averaged sub 20 mpg
> Best to clean: Mitsubishi GTO (in red) - lovely
> Worst to clean: Peugeot 405 - coma-inducing experience


A very interesting history to read. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Steve Burnett

Not a big list but here goes:

1992 Fiesta XR2
1994 Fiesta XR2i
1997 Golf GTI 8v (worst car I have had, the Fiesta was better!!!!)
1994 FD3S RX7 (Import, with just over 300bhp and only ABS as a driver aid. AMAZING CAR)
2002 BMW 330 Coupe M Sport
2006 Merc ML320 Sport

What's next, something more sporty again I hope, Another RX7 would be great.


----------



## kev a

1. 1994 Escort 1.4L
2. 1988 Citreon AX GT
3. 1988 Astra GTE 16v
4. 1989 Sierra Sapphire 2.0
5. 1996 Escort 1.8 Ghia
6. 1991 Nissan 300zx TT
7. 1989 Nissan 200sx
8. 1991 Nissan Skyline R32 GTS-t (Still have)
9. 1998 Honda Integra Type R DC2
10. 1994 Rover 214
11. 1995 Saab 900s
12. 1991 Nissan Skyline R32 GTR
13. 1993 Nissan Skyline R33 GTS-t
14. 1989 BMW 525
15. 1994 Nissan Skyline R33 GTS-t Auto
16. 1992 Citreon AX 1.1
17. 1996 Rover 416
18. 2001 Citreon Xsara VTS
19. 1978 MGB Roadster (Still have, whats left of it anyway)
20. 1996 Jaguar XK8
21. 1996 Honda Accord 2.0
22. 1998 Hyundai Lantra 2.0 (Still Own)
23. 1998 Hyundai Lantra 2.0 (spares for the other one)

Quite a few in 10 years


----------



## mattjonescardiff

Happy said:


> well i bought the saxo with the intention of driving it as a daily, then 4 days later i found the Golf turbo and bought that, at this point the saxo hadnt moved of my drive, so sold it to a friend.
> 
> wish i had kept it tbh, it was a rare saxo, it was on a S plate but a MK1 very rare, and it was in amazon green which is not a common color either


I would say you did the right thing switching to the golf. It's very rare to see a Saxo on the road now. I think they've nearly all broken!


----------



## JenJen

1. Vauxhall astra 1.6 (w reg)
2. Vauxhall astra 1.8 SRI (51 reg)
3. MGF Convertible 2.0 (51 reg)
4. BMW 320i Compact (y reg)
5. Merc 220 supercharged compressor (52 reg)
6. VW Golf MK4 GTI (s reg)
7. Audi A4 Cab 3.0L V6 (54 reg)
8. Audi A5 coupe 3.0TDI (57 reg)
9. Audi TT 3.2 V6 (57 reg)
10. BMW 320i SE (58 reg) 
11. VW Golf Mk5 GTI (07 reg)
12. Audi A4 Cab 3.0L V6 (05 reg)


----------



## Happy

mattjonescardiff said:


> I would say you did the right thing switching to the golf. It's very rare to see a Saxo on the road now. I think they've nearly all broken!


Yeah I quite enjoyed driving the golf, its smooth and comfortable

Saxo are common as muck at my neck of the woods, its 106's you don't see nowadays


----------



## ChrisJD

Mini Mayfair (1983 'Y' reg)
MK4 Escort 1.4 GL ('D' reg)
Escort RS Turbo series 2 ('G' reg)
Sierra Sapphire 4x4 Cosworth ('K' reg)
Impreza STI Prodrive (Bugeye) ('02' reg from new)
Impreza STI (Blobeye) ('03' reg from new)
(Citreon AX as a second car 'L' reg)
EVO IX ('55' reg from new)
(Escort 1.6 LX as a second car 'P' reg)
(Focus 1.6 LX as a second car '05' reg)
(Fiesta ST as a track car '54' reg)

Chris.


----------



## paddyirishman

2005 Fiesta Zetec 1.4 TDCI
2007 Pug 207 1.6 HDI
2008 Megane R26 2.0T
2006 Mondeo ST 2.2 TDCI
2005 Leon MK1 FR 1.9 TDI


----------



## MrBeatle

1973 VW Beatle
2006 Mustang GT
2008 Corvette C6
2001 Audi S4
2008 Audi TTS


----------



## EcosseGP

1978 Mini Clubman
1984 Vauxhall Astra 1.4
1984 Ford Escort 1.6
1986 Ford Fiesta XR2
1988 Vauxhall Cavalier SRi
1990 Peugeot 205 GTi
1984 Mini Cooper
1985 Renault 5 GT
1991 Peugeot 309 GTi
1984 Ford Fiesta XR2
1992 Peugeot 205 GTi
1993 Peugeot 405 1.6 GLX
1990 Escort RS Turbo
1991 Peugeot 205 GTi MI16
1988 Ford Escort XR3i
1992 Peugeot 405 MI16
1998 Honda Integra Type R
2002 Audi TT 180
2004 Honda Civic Type R
1990 Peugeot 205 V8 (built) 
2005 Subaru Impreza 
1992 Peugeot 205 GTi turbo
1999 VW Passat estate
1990 Toyota MR2 
2000 Peugeot 306 XSi
2002 VW Golf TDi 150
2006 Mini Cooper S JCW GP *
2002 Seat Ibiza sport
2002 Ford Fiesta flight
2000 Peugeot 206 GTi
2001 Audi A3 T Sport *
* denotes current cars .. Although I've had a number of 205 GTi that could go back on the road instead get used for the odd track day or two if I have time. Looking to buy my first 205 GTi back again as its just come up for sale !! Usually have one "good" car and a run about at any one time .. If only I hated cars I'd be rich


----------



## Shinyvec

My record started at the age of 16 with a project to self learn on plus a YTS course.
1 Austin Princess 1.8hl R Reg
2 Skoda 105S Estelle Y Reg
3 Mk11 Ford Escort 1.3l P Reg
4 Mk1 Ford Escort 1.3E ? Reg
5 Mk5 Ford Cortina 1.6L V Reg
6 Datsun Sunny Estate
7 Mk4 Ford Cortina 1.6gl S Reg
8 Mk1 Ford Sierra Estate 1.6L A Reg
9 Vauxhall Carlton 1.8L LTD Edition A Reg
10 Lada Niva Cossack G Reg
11 Citroen BX 1.7TGD J Reg
12 Citroen XM 2.0i K Reg
12 Vauxhall Vectra 2.0LS Estate P Reg
13 Vauxhall Omega 2.0CD Estate R Reg
14 Vauxhall Omega 2.0GLS V Reg
15 Vauxhall Vectra 2.0DTI Club Y Reg
16 Mercedes V-Class 2.2CD Trend Y Reg
17 Rover 820SLI W Reg
18 Vauxhall Omega 2.2CD Y Reg
19 Citroen C5 2.0HDI Estate 53 Reg
20 Rover P6 V8 M Reg
21 Merceds W124 260E J Reg
22 Ford Galaxy 1.9TDI Ghia 54 Reg
23 Vauxhall Vectra 1.9CDTi 150 SRI Nav 56 Reg

As you can see I havent had that many since 1986 really


----------



## Richf

1977 Toyota 1000cc Estate
1983 Toyota 1.6 SR5 coupe
1982 Datsun Sunny 140y coupe
1973 Ford Capri 3.0 GXL Mk1
1974 Peugeot 104
1982 Rover SDI 2600S
1978 Morris Marina 1.8 Est
1980 Datsun 100A
1978 Renault 12 TC
1979 Renault 5 
1982 Morris Marina 1.3
1976 Morris Marina 1.3 
1980 British Leyland Maxi
1978 Ford Cortina 2.0 ghia Mk4
1977 Ford Capri 3.0 ghia Mk2
1979 Vauxhall Cavalier 2.0 Mk 1
1979 Opel Manta 2.0 auto
1978 Triumph Dolly sprint
1979 Triumph Stag 
1980 Ford Cortina 1.6 est Mk5
1982 Rover SDI 3500cc
1981 Ford Capri 3.0 S 
1986 Ford Escort XR3i
1980 Ford Capri 1.6
1982 Morris Ital 1.7 
1982 Ford Capri 2.8i 
1987 Ford Escort RS turbo
1986 Audi 90 2.2 
1991 Ford Escort XR3i
1996 Vauxhall Cavalier 2.5 Cdi
1990 Vauxhall Belmont 1.3
1999 Nissan Primera 2.0GT
1999 Land Rover Freelander 1.8 xei
1990 Mercedes 308 van
2001 Mercedes E320 CDI 
1998 Mercedes Sprinter 312
2002 VW Beetle V5 sport edition 
1993 Nissan Skyline GTsT, highly modified 
2006 Skoda Octavia VRS TDi 
2009 Skoda Superb Elegance 2.0 CR 170
1999 Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution 6 

(Still got the last 3) 

Bikes apart from mopeds 

1983 Kawasaki z1000J (1200cc turbo drag bike)
Kawasaki z1000 based turboed drag bike with wheelie bars
1996 Kawasaki 550 Zephyr
1999 Honda X11
1996 Honda Blackbird
2001 Honda Blackbird 
Z1000 (1425cc) based N/A drag bike
1983 Kawasaki Z1000J (1260cc street fighter)
2 x Kawasaki z1000st (1979&1981)
3 x Kawasaki GPZ1100 (1983 models)
Z1000 (1425cc) Kawasaki nitrous drag bike 
2003 Kawasaki z1000aih


----------



## simonjj

Here's my list in order, sadly i can remember most of the plates as well....

Ford Capri Mk1 1600 WUG355H
Ford Capri Mk2 1600 ******R
Alfa Romeo Sprint Veloce MDG538W
Ford Fiesta XR2 EDG911Y
Peugeot 205 Gti 1600 A28AAM
Peugeot 205 Gti 1600 B140YTA
Ford Sierra Estate ?
VW Scirocco Mk2 1600 ?
Peugeot 309 Gti 1900 E220CJH
Peugeot 205 Cti E585DOD
Audi 80 Sport G?????
Peugeot 205 Gti 1900 H383AHR
Peugeot e205 D Turbo J628VVC
Range Rover Vogue 3.5 G?????
1995 VW Passat 2.0 M?????
1996 Jeep Cherokee 4..0 P874BUT
1998 Audi A4 1.8T Sport S521PDD
1999 Mercedes CLK 320 Avantgarde X????
2001 Subaru Impreza WRX PPP S11JAR
2003 SubarU Impreza WRX STi PPP S11JAR
2004 Subaru Impreza WRX STi PPP S11JAR
2004 Jeep Cherokee 2.7 CRD VO04VSV
2004 Jeep Wrangler 4.0 ??04??
2004 Mitsubishi EVO 8 FQ 330 S11JAR
2003 Audi S3 225 S11JAR
2004 Lotus Exige Touring ??04??
2004 VW Golf GT TDi S11JAR
2004 Subaru Forester STi S11JAR
2005 VW Golf GTi VF55YPK
2006 Nissan Pathfinder Aventura S11JAR
2005 Peugeot 207
2007 Renault Grande Espace Dynamique S VO57RXR
2007 BMW 120D M Sport BK56URO
2008 Mini Cooper D YC58XLF
2009 BMW 118D M Sport YK59OCG
2011 VW Golf GTD EK61KOV
2010 VW Golf Bluemotion WP59WWO

1990 Honda Dominator 650 H8AMR
2004 Honda CBR 600RR ??04??
2002 Ducati 748S WX54FVR
2006 Suzuki GSXR 750 **06***
2004 Ducati 749R HX55FKG
2008 Ducati 1098S S11JAR



Simon


----------



## Claireeyy

2000 Corsa Gls
2002 Fiesta Flight
2001 Corsa 8v
2001 Saxo Vtr
2003 Clio 172
2005 Ibiza tdi
2004 Clio 182
2001 Rover 25
2000 Mazda mx5
2005 Golf GT TDI 140

A few in the past 6 years.


----------



## Captain Pugwash

oh gawd Mmmm need to get brain working 

Renault 5 a whopping 845cc HSG 1355N
Vauxhall Viva 1257cc ...oh the power!! BFG 676N
Vauxhall ****** 2300CC HMS 946N 
Cavalier MK1 1.6LS forget the reg 

Then Just any old bucket i just did up so it lasted a year or so

Viva Droop snoot ...(was an absolute bucket ..wish i still had it now)
Vauxhall Cavalier 2000 Coupe
Manta 
Cavalier MK2 1.6GLS 

then went and started working in garages so was mostly anything that was a trade in I got the use off. or the works van

Lancia Prisma 
Lancia Delta HF turbo 
Lancia Delta HF Integrale 8V 

Then bought the house and it was anything that was cheap and MOt'ed that I could keep going 

Astra Mk3 
Cavalier (few of those for a few years) 

then Calibra SE2

and now 2 Calibra SE6's and an old Astra Mk3 (that was the winter car but has seen its last MOt now)


----------



## Boss7

1994 Vauxhall corsa 1.2 (my first car me and my old man built)









































unfortunetly rolled onto roof due to black ice and a sweeping road.

























from this i built anuther corsa

















then moved onto...

Alfa Romeo 146 2.0 T-spark
(black, black leather, alloys, exhaust and tuned - unfortunetly no pics)

Toyota Celica 2.0GT
(white, alloys, exhaust)

Vauxhall Calibra 2.0 redtop
(alloys, exhaust)

VR6
(lowered, tuned, exhaust, leather, morettes, debadge grill)

































Toyota MR2 2.0 GT
(alloys, suspension)

























currently...

Subaru Impreza 2.0 Turbo classic.

























































bought and sold a few cars inbetween but nothing special.

oh yeah - and these cars are in the space of 5.5years


----------



## johanr77

I've not had too many compared to some

1995-1998 = 1984 VW Golf Mk2 1.3CL (3dr)
1998-1998 = 1992 Ford Escort Ghia 1.8 TDI
1998-2000 = 1997 Fiat Bravo 1.6SXi (3dr) (absolutely horrendous reliability not called *F*ix *I*t *A*gain *T*oni for nothing)
2001-2004 = 2001 Ford Focus Ghia 1.8TDI
2004-2007 = 2004 Ford Focus 1.8TDCi Sport (3dr)
2007-2010 = 2007 VW Golf GT Sport TDI 140 (3dr)
2010 VW Golf GTD (3dr)

I like 3dr motors


----------



## RaceGlazer

This got me thinking how few I've had in 25 years of motoring, and a mixed bunch they were.
1977 Rover 2200TC first, restoration back to wreck in 7 years (free from Dad)
1996 VW Passat 2.0 petrol - slug - comapny car, 6 months
1997 Mondeo 1.8TDi, company car, 6 months - one of the reasons for leaving car scheme and company..
1991 Porsche 944S2 - 2 years, 48,000 miles added !
1990 Porsche 911 (964) Carrera 4, 2 years - sold when daughter born (after putting up a fight for 6 months..)
1999 Vectra 2.0 SRi - should be ban of use of 'sports' moniker on some cars - swapped at dealer when found it had been bodge repaired for
2000 Omega 2.5 V6 - great car, loved it, 2 or 3 years, got the Porsche bug again
1991 Porsche 944 Turbo - last 8.5 years, a keeper ( see detail thread in my section)
A volvo V70 2.5 AWD came and went during this period.

So, I have only bought 6 cars in 25 years. Dealers aren't making much off me !


----------



## sandman77

1987 Ford fiesta
1987 Ford Capri
1989 Toyota corolla gti
1989 VW golf gti
1991 VW scirocco
1989(?) Audi coupe
1996 Ford probe
1984 Ford mustang
2003 Ford focus
2000 BMW 3 series
2002 Land Rover freelander
2000 Land Rover discovery
2003 Audi tt

I have also had 3 company cars in that time so 16 cars in 17 years. This thread has inspired me look out photos of them all next time I visit my parents. 

Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## mattjonescardiff

Photos of the mustang please!



sandman77 said:


> 1987 Ford fiesta
> 1987 Ford Capri
> 1989 Tcoyota corolla gti
> 1989 VW golf gti
> 1991 VW scirocco
> 1989(?) Audi coupe
> 1996 Ford probe
> 1984 Ford mustang
> 2003 Ford focus
> 2000 BMW 3 series
> 2002 Land Rover freelander
> 2000 Land Rover discovery
> 2003 Audi tt
> 
> I have also had 3 company cars in that time so 16 cars in 17 years. This thread has inspired me look out photos of them all next time I visit my parents.
> 
> Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## AaronGTi

First car, 52 VW Lupo 1.0SE








Second car, 03 VW Lupo GTI (Reflex Silver)








Current car, 02 VW Lupo GTI (Tornado Red)


----------



## littlejack

Here's mine
Austin metro 1.3s
Vauxhaul cavalier 1.6
Ford orion 1.6i ghia
Vauxhaul cavalier 1.6
Ford sierra saphire 2.0 ghia
Peugot 405 sri
Ford sierra saphire 2.0L
BMW 320
Ford probe 24v
volvo T5 estate
Audi 80 coupe
Mondeo V6 24v st
Ford focus MP3
Citreon C4 vts coupe
BMW 323ci coupe
Vectra c exclusive


----------



## bazz

ford fiesta mk3{ L reg} had about 3years 
ford fiesta mk5{x reg} current car had about 7 years.
as you can see i havent had many but still young at the mo so got a lot of catching up to do
looking forward to my next car and will keep it as clean and tidy as my current one:detailer:with the help of dw


----------



## tj27

I'm 33 and going from current to 1st car as follows:

Current: impreza v-ltd approx 300bhp with uk sti8 semi closed deck block 1996 n plate for days out/ family type car & micra k11 1995 m plate as a run around
Previous below:
Golf gti 20v non turbo 1998
BMW 528i touring (estate)1996
Mitsy FTO rare manual 1995
Impreza wrx 1993 k plate & pug 1.4 205 F plate soft top whilst wrx was off road to mod for 6 mts
Vectra 2.2 LSi on a Y plate
Nova gsi 1.6 j plate
Nova gte 1.6 f plate
Nova Sri 1.4 with twin webbers g plate
Nova gte 1.6 g plate
Astra mk2 1.6 f plate
1st car @ 17 - Nova 1litre c plate


----------



## 500tie

So far i've had in order from 1st car to current

1. 1983 mk1 golf gti
2. 1993 nissan primera 2.0dlx good fuel economy but no turbo... sooooo slow
3. 1990 mk3 fiesta xr2i
4. 2001 pug 106 gti
5. 1997 BMW 318 compact with a 3.2 m3 engine and gearbox amazing car until it went on its roof
6. 2000 subaru impreza turbo 2000 with PPP great car
7. 1998 nissan primera 1.6 si spent far too much money on it making it look even worse than nissan did
8. 2005 VW bora highline really loved that car why did i ever sell it
9. 2007 Vauxhall astra 1.6 sxi to be honest a terrible car i hated it
10. 2005 subaru impreza wrx sti bought by my wife as a wedding presant cant thank her enough
11. 1990 mazda mx5 great little project car only had it a few months in the summer

Then i moved to cyprus and ive got a 2003 honda CR-V and i love that more than anything fantastic car


----------



## Dannbodge

1st Car: '04 Vauxhall Corsa C 1.2 Energy 3dr
Bought in '07 with 6k miles
Sold in '11 with 36k miles
2nd Car: '05 Vauxhall Corsa C 1.7 CDTI SRi 3dr
Bought in '11 with 42k miles.


----------



## Ross1308

1st Car: Citroen Saxo 1.4i Furio (Blue)
2nd Car: Citroen C2 1.4i Furio (Silver)
3rd Car: 2010 Vauxhall Corsa 1.7 CDTi SRi (White)
4th Car: BMW 1 Series 118d M Sport (Silver)
5th Car: BMW 1 Series 118d M Sport (White + Plenty of optional extras)
6th Car: Bit of a downgrade while i save a bit of dollar (2002 Vauxhall Vectra 1.8 16v Club) Cost me £1,000

Car to be, Either a Focus ST or BMW 130i M Sport, Unsure what to go for yet but will be in a few months time.


----------



## therealdeal0_5

1st Car:- Vauxhall Chevette 1.2
2. Peugeot 205 1.9 Diesel
3. Austin Montego 1.3
4. Vauxhall Cavalier Mk3 1.6
5. Citroen Saxo 1.1i Wow LOL
6. Peugeot 206CC 2.0 petrol (first ever new car)
7. Peugeot 307HDI 110bhp Diesel (2nd new car)& first child born
8. Ford Galaxy 1.9TDI 150bhp PD (Fave car ever) & 2nd child born
9. Mercedes ML270CDi (3rd new car) bought to pull a caravan!!
10. Fiat Punto 1.2 Complete ratter to drive to work only!
11. VW Golf mk 4 1.9TDI PD100 Remapped to 130bhp Good Car
12. Ford Transit Diesel (Bought to move home rather than paying Pickfords)
13. VW Golf mk 3 1.9 SDI Another ratter for work but awesome mpg
14. Citroen Zsara Picasso 1.6 Petrol Good car but underpowered
Cyrrent Car. BMW X3 X30D MSport Awesome car with great performance combined with good economy


----------



## awallacee30

1.) 2001 - 1991 BMW E30 316i Lux
2.) 2004 - 1989 BMW E30 325i Sport
3.) 2006 - 2001 BMW E46 330ci Sport
4.) 2008 - 2004 BMW E46 330d M Sport Touring
5.) 2011 - 2008 BMW E91 320d M Sport Touring

It's fair to say I like my BMW's


----------



## jubileebug

Classic Mini 
Classic Beetle 1641cc show car
Mercedes 450 SLC
Vw Bora
Mk5 Golf R32


----------



## jdquinn

In order:

1991 Vaux MK2 Astra 1.4 ( aboput 1 year, was my first car went through 3 cv joints in about 6 months!)
1990 Vaux MK2 Astra 1.8 CD (Was planning on swapping the engine into the previous car, it never happened)
1995 Vaux MK3 Astra 1.6 16V Sport ( Wrecked it within 3 months)
1996 Vaux Mk3 Astra 1.6 16V Sport ( Swiftly bought this, was a very tidy car)
1989 Audi 80 1.8 ( bought to tie me over while the above car was getting a new engine)
1999 Vaux MK4 Astra 1.8 16V Sport ( had this for 3.5 years great car, should never have sold it)
1984 Ford Sierra 3 door 2.0 Pinto ( Bought to strip for a kit car, realised it was mint when I got it home and sold it for a small profit. Was kicking myself when I realised it was worth well over double what I sold it for )
1996 4th Gen Honda Prelude 2.2 Vtec ( Loved this car but the brakes never worked properly, ended up scrapping due to tin worm and a snapped timing belt. Was surprisingly comfortable and practical. This is the car that has ruined all the following cars due to its fantastic engine and vtec roar.:driver
1997 Renault Laguna 1.9 dt ( Bought for a run about while I was attempting repairs on the Prelude. Biggest pile of scrap to drive but really comfortable as a passenger)
1979 Lancia Beta Spyder 2.0 ( Drove this home from buying it and parked it for a year before flogging it on for profit. Was in reasonable nick and definatley road worthy.)
2002 BMW 320d SE ( I hated this car when I first bought it but it was a grower, was really disappointed when I wrecked it as well)
2003 Volvo V70 2.4/5? D ( Incredibly comfortable with a kickass speaker system as standard. Extremely dull to drive.)
2004 Honda Accord 2.2 i-CDTi ( Torquey engine, comfortable, stylish, nice driver but there was something missing.....) 
2003 BMW 318ci sport 143bhp ( this had it - rear drive and sports handling. Serious lack of torque low down and not much to write home about power wise but this is the best car I've owned so far.)

Just looking at the list I've had more cars than years driving!


----------



## andys320

Austin 1100
Hillman Imp California
Mini 850 - minilites, buckets,spots
BMW518
Austin Allegro 1500 LE - Equippe alloys and steering wheel
VW Polo
Toyota Corolla 1.3
Triumph TR7
Toyota Corolla 1.3
Audi 80GL
Citrroen BX1.4 RE
MG Maestro
Saab 9000 2.0
Saab 9000 2.3 auto
Saab 9000 2.3 Turbo
Saab 900 V6
Austin Maestro
Fiat Punto
Skoda Octavia
Skoda Fabia
Toyota Avensis T3X
Fiat 500
Mercedes S320 Cdi


----------



## AndyJNotts

Mk4 escort eclipse-bahama blue
mk4 escort xr3i cabrio( rs turbo kit)-white
e36 316i BMW ( m sport kitted, retrimmed, deep dish rimmage etc)-black
renault clio biaritz ( 1st car I bought my wife, what a stinker)-burgundy
55 plate Astra SRI (turbo kitted+ irmscher bits and 2-piece rims)-black
Bmw e36 328i convertible ( reiger kitted, rolled arches and big staggered rims, m50 inlet manifold and bbtb) fully resprayed in cosmos black
Alpina D3 No.315- silver
Current and favourite so far: 330D M-Sport e90, fully loaded and the beginning of my masterplan- black


----------



## tg1

mines nowhere near as impressive as some, but

before i passed my test i bought
d or b reg nova saloon, i bought and sold the same day as it was a nail
xr3 i bought for 70 quid. it weren't great to say the least
drove my mums swift 1.3gls with oz alloys as i destroyed 6 steel wheels and my old man thought i'd try harder not to ruin them if they were alloys. He was right. Battered on the limiter everywhere apart from the day i wrote it off. but no one believes me. meh
mk5 1.4cvh escort 3 door tasman blue xr31 styling, leathers lowered etc. Lovely till i thought. hhhmmm smoothed boot. hhhhmm big pot of filler on sale. Oooh it comes with instructions. must be easy. Not so, smoothed the boot, rubstrips, handles, pretty much anything that wasn't flat or smooth. Made my own rear splitter. tinted the rear lights with 2 cans of tint and half a can of body colour paint. Police loved me :lol: 
At this point i'd like to add I've seen the light and will stay away from halfords.
borrowed a 1.9d Seat toledo off the parents for a month or 3 until i had 1 years ncb. Blew it up the day i was to give it back. Turns out it hadn't had any work not even wipers for several years. and naturally the fact that it gets used and blows up in my hands gets pointed out.
Rover 220gti (red one) 130 odd k on it, Loved it, would do most of the speedo down most any road, was wicked fun at 19. Got written not 100 metres from home. Had replaced so many parts, (2 hg's gearbox engine, radiator, cambelt etc) in the last 6 months of its life i bought a...
220 gti silver. Bit chavved up, lowered sunvisors, bigbore, airfilter, decat. Driven like i didn't want it to last long. It never did last much more than a month or 3.
Then i got a ed7 civic 16 valver. loved it, abuse it as bad as you want and it just lapped it up. Made 138 on the rollers, at the fly but for a 92 reg 1.6 not bad 
Me and the mrs got a car between us Yaris 1.5 t sport. Wicked handling little car, went quite well. lowered on eibachs, remus backbox, painted the front bumper in the middle a'la audi style grill. So much sound deadening in it knocked the average on the trip right down, But it had much less road noise than the arnage we hired for our wedding.
Mk4 golf gti 1.8t indigo blue, blue/black recaros. only bought it as it was the most practical car we could afford that had recaros and no ironingboard spoiler. Done the top gear track in this with the yaris club. Only paid 25 quid for it too 8) 
passat 1.8t b5.5, nicer blue than the golf, worse in most every other way bar legroom. Looks nicer though on dustbin lid wheels and squeaky coilovers.

Next on the list is a corolla t sport, probably.


----------



## RedCloudMC

84 Ford Orion 1.6D
85 Ford Escort 1.3L
88 Ford Escort 1.6 Ghia
92 Ford Escort 1.6 LX
95 Ford Escort 1.6 Si
93 BMW 316i
94 VW Golf GTI 16v
99 VW Golf GTI 1.8T
52 VW Golf GTI 1.8T 25th Anniversary (as per avatar...still have from new)
53 Toyota Celica (awful)
53 Audi A3 T-sport
93 VW Golf GTI Rivage cabrio (still have alongside the Anni in the garage)
88 Land Rover Defender 90 300tdi
05 Land Rover Defender 110 Double Cab Td5
07 Land Rover Defender 90 
59 BMW 320D M-sport touring


----------



## samnewman

98 escort gti 1.8
2003 astravan 1.7cdti 
2007 trafic 2.0 tdci new
2004 audi a3 2.0fsi fully loaded


----------



## CrazyDave

1. Talbot Samba
2. Citroen Visa (Scrapped, and engine plus various bits went in the Samba)
3. Peugeot 205 Gti
4. Peugeot 205 Gti (later model)
5. Peugeot 405
6. Classic Mini (Restoration project done for the wife!)
7. Lexus IS200
8. Toyota MR2 Roadster
9. Seat Ibiza Cupra
10. Mazda MX5 Mk3
11. Citroen C4
12. VW Scirocco

Hmmm... Just realised the next car is no 13, good job I'm not superstitious. Don't know what I would have next as the Scirocco ticks so many boxes. I did sit in an Evoque, which I really liked but the price is a bit too much for me.


----------



## FuryRS

78 Mk2 Capri 1.6s
79 Mk2 RS2000 Custom
83 Mk3 Capri 2.0s
85 S1 RS Turbo Custom
91 Sapph Cosworth 4x4
88 Sapph Cosworth 2wd
97 Saxo VTS 16v
91 BMW E36 Alpina B2.5
89 BMW E30 M3 Cecotto
99 VW Mk4 Golf GTI 20v Turbo
97 Mitsi EVO IV
94 Lancia Delta Integrale EVO 11
00 Mitsi EVO VI
03 Ford Focus RS
01 Mitsi EVO VII XT330
92 Sapph Cosworth 4x4 (Present car)

Oh yeah, an 01 Astra 1.6 Club at the moment aswell and other various bangers in the past (Panda, Orion, 2 Metro's and a Clio) for my 52m round trip to work and back...


----------



## K82R

2000 Ford Fiesta 1.3
2001 Ford Focus Zetec 1.6
2002 Audi A2 SE 1.4 TDI
2002 Honda Civic Type-R
2000 Honda Integra Type-R DC2
2003 Audi A3 Quattro 3.2
2000 Audi TT Roadster 1.8 (225)
2006 Mini GP (Limited Edition) (218)
2007 Focus ST3 (225)
2006 Audi RS4 V8 (414) - My Favourite
2007 Audi TT Coupe 3.2
1998 Ford KA2 (Run around)
2008 Lotus Elise S with (Sport Pack)
2009 Mini JCW (211)

Going well so far, I must admit I do miss some of the cars in this list mmmm.


----------



## mdswente

My list is massive. So many I will probably forget a few...

2005 1.4 Corsa SXI+
2010 2.0 Clio RS200 Gordini

AND..........thats it!


----------



## kings..

1987 XR2 special edition
!985 XR2 mk1 
1989 mk2 Golf GTI
1995 Mitsubishi FTO Mivec
!994 Supra TT Auto
1993 Supra TT
1995 Supra TT (with t66)
2003 Nissan X-TRAIL (still owned supra)
2001 Mitsubishi Evo 6
2001 Mitsubishi Evo 6 Tommi Makinen
1998 Mitsubishi GTO TT (still had tommi!)
1991 mk2 Golf GTI
1984 MK1 Golf GTI Campaign (still owned mitsu's too)
1998 Bmw M3
2003 Audi A3 Sport
2004 Jaguar X-type
2006 BMW 320i Auto
2007 BMW E92 330d M sport
1999 BMW M3 convertible
2004 BMW Mini Cooper S 
2010 BMW 320d

I think that's the majority of what I have had!


----------



## carrera2s

mini 1000
mini 1275GT
Yugo 513
sierra 4x4
BMW 525i
BMW 318ti
Saab 900 V6
Porsche 993 C2
Mondeo V6
Porsche 993 C4
Mercedes C280 sport
Porsche 993 C4
Passat TDI 115
Porsche 996 Turbo
Passat TDI Highline (lowered and tunit)
Porsche 993 C2S
Mercedes SL 500 AMG
Ariel atom 300
TVR Tuscan challenge
Have now
Vitosportx van
BMW E60 535D M sport touring
Vauxhall 1.7 DTI club estate


----------



## gargreen7

Ford Fiesta MK4 1.3 LX (1996)
Ford Fiesta MK4 1.25 LX (1999)
Vauxhall Corsa SXi 1.2Twinport (2006)
Ford Fiesta MK5 Zetec-S (2001)
Suzuki Swift Sport VVTi 1.6 (2007)


----------



## dazfr

nova 1.3sr
nova 1.4sr
mk2 golf (x2) 
corsa b
corsa b 1.4 sport
mk4 astra sxi
pug 306 tdi
pug 307 hdi
mk2 leon fr


----------



## dis

hi all

ford fiesta mk1
metro advantage,loved this!
orion 1.8i ghia 16v
rover 216se cabriolet,current car


----------



## mattjonescardiff

Wowsers!



carrera2s said:


> mini 1000
> mini 1275GT
> Yugo 513
> sierra 4x4
> BMW 525i
> BMW 318ti
> Saab 900 V6
> Porsche 993 C2
> Mondeo V6
> Porsche 993 C4
> Mercedes C280 sport
> Porsche 993 C4
> Passat TDI 115
> Porsche 996 Turbo
> Passat TDI Highline (lowered and tunit)
> Porsche 993 C2S
> Mercedes SL 500 AMG
> Ariel atom 300
> TVR Tuscan challenge
> Have now
> Vitosportx van
> BMW E60 535D M sport touring
> Vauxhall 1.7 DTI club estate


----------



## puppag

My little list,

Escort 1.3 Panache
Escort RS Turbo Series 2
VW Golf GTI 1.8turbo
Honda S2000
BMW 320 sport (first new car)
Range Rover Vogue, current car.


----------



## alexjb

'08 Mini Cooper 1.6 Chilli Pack
'59 Mazda 3 1.6D TS

Only two I know but I'm only 19..


----------



## Lee.GTi180

22 now:

2000 W reg Clio 1.4 8V
2003 53 reg 1.25 Fiesta that I turned into a ST replica
2003 53 reg 206 GTi 180 (quite a step up!)
2004 53 reg Fabia VRS 
Now:
2010 59 reg Octavia Greenline


----------



## DMH-01

Mines:

At 17: Renault Clio 1.2
At 19: BMW E46 320ci M Sport Coupe
At 21: BMW E92 335d M Sport Coupe


----------



## alexjb

DMH-01 said:


> Mines:
> 
> At 17: Renault Clio 1.2
> At 19: BMW E46 320ci M Sport Coupe
> At 21: BMW E92 335d M Sport Coupe


Wow! I doubt I'll have a 335d in two years


----------



## turboDean

96 Fiesta Encore
98 Seat Ibiza Cupra Sport
99 MGF 75th Anniversary ltd etd
00 Impreza 2000 Turbo (owned for 6 years was 430bhp when sold)
99 Impreza STI Type R V-ltd
06 BMW 330CD m-sport (my attempt at having just 1 sensible car lol)
05 EVO VIII FQ320 MR (current car)

Also had a couple of runabouts inc:
86 VW POLO
89 Metro Automatic
95 Corsa diesel
96 Pug 106 XND
03 Fiesta TDCI
04 Pug 206 1.1 (current car)


----------



## sirkuk

87 Saab 9000
92 Ford Sierra
99 Ford Focus
05 Ford Fiesta
06 Honda Civic



Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## zdravo

1996. Opel Corsa B 1.4 16v Sport
1999. Opel Astra G 1.6 8v Edition 100
2004. Opel Astra H 1.6 16v Sport (current family car)


----------



## parry

Fiesta ghia AReg first car
Escort ghia D Reg
Escort XR3I. 
Cavalier. SRi. B reg
Lancia delta. D reg
Mondeo. Ghia. 55 reg. 
Mondeo ghia. 07 reg. Current. 
Family car BMW 520 m sport. Current. 08 reg. 

:newbie:


----------



## Old-scool- m3

Morris Marina 1.3 deluxe 1977 Sh*t brown
Ford Mk2 Escort 1.6 1979 modded up, Daytona yellow.
Ford Escort XR3i 1988 in black.
Ford Escort RS Turbo 1990 Red.
Ford Capri 2.8i 1983 white.
Peugeot 106 GTi 1999 Blue.
Land Rover Discovery XS TD5 2000 black
BMW E30 M3 1988 Red. Still got it.
BMW 528i sport red 2000
BMW 320cd Msport 2005, graphite, wifes current car.
Land Rover Discovery GS TD5 green. current car

Previously owned cars for competing in my motor club.
MG Maestro 2.0 blue
Peugeot 205 GTi 1.6
Ford Escort RS Turbo Mk3 white.


----------



## jontymo

Ford Escort mk2, V reg
XR2, C Reg
Vauxhall Cavalier SRi, A Reg
Vauxhall Cavalier LS, E Reg
Volkswagen Golf Driver, G Reg
Mini Metro GTI, H Reg
Vauxhall Cavalier LS
Vauxhall Cavalier LS
Ford Mondeo
Fiat Punto
Vauxhall Cavalier
Vauxhall Corsa, T reg
Vauxhall Nova
Peugeot 405
Vauxhall Vectra
BMW 318 
Nissan Almera
Seat Leon Cupra, 03 Reg
Ford Escort GTi
Ford Ka, 05 reg
Vauxhall Vectra SRi estate
Landrover Freelander
Vauxhall Signum 
Kia Sorento, 09 Reg
BMW 320 coupe, 59 Reg
BMW Z3 2.8, S Reg
Audi TT 3.2, 09 Reg
Audi TTS, 11 Reg

Far too many cars in 25 years of motoring when you list them, could of bought a few houses for the spend on that lot.

jontymo


----------



## Maurice100

1971 Fiat 121 1.1
1971 Escort XL 1.3
1973 Fiat 131 1.6
1974 Escort RS 2000 AVO Custom
1971 Escort Mexico (road rally car)
1978 Escort RS 2000
1987 Escort RS Turbo
From 1990 company cars, to many to list 50 plus
1977 Dolomite Sprint
current car 2012 C-Max Titanium


----------



## james2788

1989 Peugeot 205 1.9 GTI
1993 Corsa B 1.2 16v (road rally car) sold before ever doing a rally
1997 Renault Clio mk1 facelift 1.4
1995 Corsa B Gsi 
1997 Peugeot 306 1.9 D-Turbo
2002 Renault Clio 1.2 16v - Conversion to 172 2.0 16v 
2006 Vauxhall Astra Sri 1.9 Cdti 150 (current car) 

all that and im only 23, first car when i was 15,


----------



## Adamk69

Wow, there are some long lists there...!  Here goes....

God knows what age... Ausin Allegro 1.7, white, black vinyl roof, with carpet on the rear shelf... 
1983 - Ford Escort 1.6 LS - White 
1986 Fiesta XR2 - Red
1987 Golf GTI 8V 3DR - BBS Kit and alloys!! 
1986 Fiat Uno Turbo - White - Full Mike Spence Motor sport wide body with Gurt Van Arken tuned variable boost + water injection, konis etc etc etc - (Wedding cake!!) :thumb:
1987 Fiat Uno Turbo - Black with boost wound up to 11!!! - Crashed... 
1987 Fiat uno 60s!! - Green reg number D362EAD>> 
Worked for the motor trade for 7 years with Honda, so lots of different cars incl one of the best of all time.... DC2 Integra Type R. :thumb:
Then Sunaru & Isuzu, yes impreza turbos & STI's were on the menu. Also Troopers. 
Then PAG - Jag, Land Rover and Aston Martin. Never had an Aston but over 50 sdifferent x types, stypes, freelanders, discos etc etc etc.
Then left so back to my own...
2001 vw pOLO 1.4 - bLUE
2002 VW Bora 1.9 TDI se 130 - Loved that car.... Silver 
2006 BMW 320 d M Sport - Leman Blue - Heap of S**T. 
2007 BMW 530 d M Sport - Carbon Black, Cream tan leather, 19" M Sport star alloys.... Haahhhh, and relax... Loved that car!! :argie:
Currently...
2001 - Honda Civic 1.8 VTI Aerodeck, Silver, few bits doen - work car
1998 Audi Quattro 2.8 Quattro Avant Auto, King fisher Blue, black lthr - For sale...
Weekends - 2001 Boxster S, Lapis Blue, Savanagh full leather. :argie:


----------



## alexj

1984 Suzuki TS125 ERZ 
(used off road, delta cross tyres, full floating suspension, gave away recently)
1986 Yamaha YZ80 (Engine blew up, whilst riding)
1988 Yamaha DT125 (on the road, then stolen)
Nasty moped accident in Vietnam on travels in mid 90's, skinned both hands on a gravel road, put a hole in arm inside elbow, nearly went septic, not riden since !

1989 Ford Orion 1600 i Ghia, Blue, Auto 
(managed to get it up to 125 mph, kickdown was superb)
1991 Volvo 340 Orange Auto CVT by Letland DAf (rubber band ! )
(Grandpas old car, shared by brother and me at uni, named the orange beast)
1995 Fiesta 1.1 Maroon, manual (rust bucket)
1998 Vauxhall Astra 1.4 i White, manual (cylinder head had to scrap it in the midlands)
2002 Saab Classic 900 White 
(Cool looking car, gear box wasnt though, kept popping out of gear)
2003 Saab 9-3 Petrol, Red Great car but attracted attention, the wrong kind
(stolen for clothing robbery, recovered in Salford, repaired)
2006 Saab 9-3 2.2 S TDI Silver (140,000 miles when sold, probably still going strong)
2008 Saab 9-3 2.2 SE 125 BHP TDI Black (2 Turbos went on it, paid for one only)
2012 VW Golf Estate Sportline 2.0 140BHP TDI (when it got scratched led me here)

My dads, unfortunately not around any longer, his car list, a few highlights/lowlights
After the 70's Volvos, camel coloured and then a green one, both tanks moved into more refined fuel guzzlers
80's Jaguar and then a Daimler Double Six in Silver/Grey 5.3 litre V12 (A proper Arthur Daley motor)
My dad and me had it going 150mph down the M56 into Manchester one day, could have gone quicker too, that was a good 25 years ago ! Tut Tut
90's Beamers - never once saw my dad wash his car, had it valeted now and again...
Before mobiles he used to drive along with an electric shaver in one of his sharp suits !
2000's Had a blow out with a new Masserati in sky blue, cream interior, open top (My Dad had cancer and wanted to enjoy his last couple of years)
The car was bought for around 80 new, which was rare for my Dad and depreciated to 30 in 3 years !!!! Good fun though. Some good memories, driving to cricket matches, listening to tapes. Tina Turner and Queen two of his favourites.


----------



## audigex

Renault Clio 1.2 "Dynamique" with a massive 75bhp
Audi A3 Black Edition 2.0TDI with 170bhp, and about 350 torques. I like torques.

And between the two, borrowed a Corsa and a Mustang.


----------



## President Swirl

205 gtx, first car, knackered torsion bar, gear box vaguer than a political debate, and finished in multiple shades of blue. But it was mine.
306 hdi glx, i regret selling this car, did everything well and was faultless.
Laguna, let's move on shall we.
E30 316, Dolphin grey, nice, but had starting issues and a noisy camshaft. If it were a 325 m tech, i would have sorted it and probably still have it now.
Gen 5 Prelude, i loved this car, but it had a few senior moments towards the end and was sold for peanuts when the a.b.s took early retirement. Moving slabs from my mate's house probably didn't help the suspension either.
IS200, Awesome, but cost £345,987 a week in fuel, and the c.d player was kaput.
Gen 7 Celica, this was the last car i bought, and i had until i left my job at the time, and couldn't afford the insurance. My Brother has it now. It's had more paint than the Forth bridge, but runs well. That's it. Hopefully next an Accord type r. Or hoping my uncle accepts a low ball offer on his ml270. Probably be the type r, maybe, definately, no, maybe......


----------



## gdarbyshire

My Escort SI my favourite car


----------



## Corsasxi_Dan

15-17 I had a p reg corsa b 1.2
17-now 06 corsa c 1.4
19-now 60 plate Astra H SRi 1.8
21-now 56 Evo IX FQ-360 2.0T

Only turned 21 in December aswell


----------



## warren1

been driving since october 1995,had a fair few cars here is a list of what i remember,not in order.
MK1 FIESTA GHIA
MINI COOPER MK1
RENAULT 5 GT 
FIESTA GHIA MK4
CAVALIER CESARO V6
CAVALIER ENVOY 
MERCEDES 190E 1.8
BMW 3251 E30
RENAULT 5 GT 
VW CORRADO 16V 1.8
BMW 318IS M-TECH COUPE E36
SEAT LEON CUPRA R 225
MITSUBISHI WARRIOR DOUBLE CAB
ALFA ROMEO 156 VELOCE 2.0
VAUXHALL CALIBRA TURBO 4X4
VOLVO 440SI 1.8
BMW 318I COUPE E36
ASTRA ENVOY 1.6
MK1 MR2 1.6
SUZUKI VITARA SOFT TOP 1.6
ROVER COUPE TOM CAT 2.0
ESCORT XR3I
FIESTA XR2
VW CORRADO 2.0 16V
VECTRA V6
VW GOLF 1.9 DIESEL
VW CORRADO 2.0 8V
VW CORRADO 1.8 G60 SUPERCHARGED
MERCEDES 190E 2.0 
VITARA SWB HARDTOP
FORD ORION 1600
VW POLO COUPE G40
MINI CITY E 
FIESTA XR21 1800
FIESTA SI
TOYOTA MR2 SHERWOOD TONING
FORD FOCUS COLLECTION 1800 ZETEC


----------



## Mark Chandler

Here you go

850 mini
2.0 mk iii cortina
2.0 mk IV cortina
2.0 mk III Capri (crashed)
Mini clubman estate
2.0 mk III Capri
3.0 Granada ghia
2.8 Granada ghia
3.0 mkIII Capri
V8 SD1 rover
SIIA landrover
SIII land rover
Classic range rover
Mk 1 Scirocco 
Classic range rover
405 estate pug
Ford probe
Classic range rover
V12 XJS
4.0 facelift XJS
XJ12 HE
MR2
MR2 turbo
Porche 928
2 x P38 range rovers
XK8
V40 Volvo
Today Aston DB7' I,ve arrived 

BSA bantam
250 xl
XT 500
VFR400
foxeye CBR 900 fireblade

There are some others but not memorable, age is great you young chaps have missed out in many ways with cars, insurance was much better in my youth.


Cheers Mark


----------



## fergul

There's a few impressive and enviable collections about lol.

I've had....
Fiesta 1.1 L
Corsa sport 1.4 16v(Chav phase)
Nissan 200sx S13 drift beast
Nissan 200sx S14 drift animal
Corsa 1.0 12v breeze (went backwards)


----------



## kevoque

My cars since 1987 
1972 Mini 1275 GT
Ford fiesta XR2
Ford Escort RS TURBO
Peugeot 306 GTI-6 turbo conversion 
Renault Clio V6
Audi TT 225bhp
VW Touareg 3.0 V6
BMW Z4 3.0s 
BMW M3
VW Scirocco 2.0 TSI 
Range Rover Evoque 2.0 SI4


----------



## bazz

benn driving for about 8 years 
had a ford fiesta mk3 1.1 5 door for my first car.
now got a mk5 fiesta zetec 1.25 5 door


----------



## Yowfailed

Slangwerks said:


> Here's mine!
> VW Golf MK2 1.6 Driver
> VW Golf MK2 GTI 8v
> VW Golf MK2 GTI 8v
> VW Golf Mk2 G60 Edition One
> VW Corrado 16v
> VW Golf MK2 GTI 8v
> VW Golf MK2 GTI 8v
> VW Golf MK2 GTI 8v
> VW Passat CL 2.0
> And on the weekend I'm hoping to pick up a new car...
> VW Golf MK2 GTI 8v
> 
> Feel free to call it an obsession lol!


Don't really like V Dubs then :lol:


----------



## ravi811

I'm 19

2010 - 2004 04 Vauxhall Corsa Active 1.0 60 bhp
2011 - 2011 11 New Ford Focus Titanium 1.6 125 bhp
2012 - 2012 12 New Ford Focus Zetec S 1.6 180ps


----------



## RedCloudMC

Been a few...but in order from earliest until now

Ford Escort 1.3L
Ford Escort 1.6 Ghia
Ford Escort 1.6 LX
Ford Escort 1.6 Si
BMW 316i
VW Golf GTI 16v
VW Golf GTI 1.8T
VW Golf GTI 25th anniversary (had from new...still have...see avatar on left)
Toyota Celica (company car)
Audi A3 T-sport
VW Golf 2.0 TDI
Saab 9-3 Aero
BMW 320D M-sport - still have
Land Rover Defender 300tdi
Land Rover Defender Td5
Land Rover Defender TDCi - still have
VW Golf GTI rivage cabrio - still have


----------



## mattygraham

I'm 20 here's mine:

MK5 Fiesta 1.25 Zetec (First car)
Peugoet 207 1.4 Urban
MK6 Fiesta Zetec S TDCI
Skoda Fabia VRS
MK6 Fiesta Zetec S TDCI (again)
Toyota Avensis 2.0 SR
Kia Rio 1.25 1 Air

Currently got:

Mazda MX5 1.8 S
RenaultSport Clio 172

Should keep me going for a while.


----------



## rob_vrs

Been driving just shy of 5 years and heres mine:
17 - learnt to drive in my mum 57/07 fiesta zetec s 1.6tdci - loved it 

18 - (first own car) 06/06 1.2 corsa sxi+

20 - 61/11 1.4tsi Skoda Fabia vRS

21 - 12/12 2.0tdi Skoda Octavia vRS


----------



## putzie

previous cars are 
1988 , 1979 mk2 escort 
1989 , suzuki whizz kidd x2
1990 , 1990 mk4 fiesta (new)
1994 , 1994 mk4 fiesta (new)
1995 , 1995 mk4 fiesta (new)
2000 , 2000 renault scenic (new)
2002 , 2002 renault scenic + 2002 smart car (went to owning 2 cars) (new)
2004 + 2003 smart crossblade (went to owning 3 cars ) (new)
2008 , 2008 smart roadster ( sold renault scenic) (new)
2010 , 1999 smart brabus ( original bottrop hand built brabus special)( now four cars)
2011, 2003 smart cabrio (now 5 cars)
2011 , 2002 smart car sold (now 4 cars to present )


----------



## moono16v

Volkswagen lupo sport (100bhp) 1st car 2006-2009 
Renault Clio 182 trophy 2009-2012
Renault megane RS250 cup 2012-present.

A lot more Renault's to follow! Just like Dawn!


----------



## Ti22

Small update from me.. MK3 Golf and Scooby gone (nearly!).. got an EP3 type R to play with!


----------



## BoostJunky86

Age 17. 1999 Fiesta Finesse. 
19. 2002 Ford Fiesta Zetec S
Accident
19. 2003 Ford Focus 1.6 Zetec
20. 1999 Ford Focus 1.8 Zetec. (Silly
Modified big exhausts and all that crap. Still struggled to go much over 12mph lol! And got you knew when it was trying #bleedingeardrums. (Swapped it for below)
20. 2002 Subaru Impreza WRX. Non STI. (Great car)
21. 1996 Small turbo Escort RA Cosworth. (Best car I've ever owned or driven)
23 - present. 1996 Escort RS Cosworth Small turbo converted to big turbo and all fully restored, including underside 

Plus a few company Astras.


----------



## durmz

96 fiesta 1.25
2000 fiesta zetec-s
Starlet glanza turbo, modded ~ 180bhp
Integra type r import, dc2 facelift
S2000 
Civic type r ep3


----------



## teamdirtydog

1989 Ford fiesta ghia 1.1
1994 Vauxhall Astrs 1.7td 
1990 Toyota Hilux Surf 2.4td (veg oil special!)

Then at the same time as the surf.. .
2005 Renault Clio DCI 
2003 Toyota Corolla T-Sport

Sold the Surf for a 
2004 Smart For Two Passion (spring edition) - current car

Sold the T Sport for 
2002 BMW 530i sport touring - current car 


Sent from my S3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jim_964

1990 Rover Metro GTa
1989 Range Rover Vogue (3.5)
1990 Range Rover Vogue (3.9)
1991 Alfa Romeo 33 Permanent 4
1987 Audi UR Quattro Turbo
1990 Porsche 911 Carerra 2 Widebody
1990 Porsche 911 Carerra 4 Widebody
2009 Audi R8 V8


----------



## teamdirtydog

Jim_964 said:


> 1990 Rover Metro GTa
> 1989 Range Rover Vogue (3.5)
> 1990 Range Rover Vogue (3.9)
> 1991 Alfa Romeo 33 Permanent 4
> 1987 Audi UR Quattro Turbo
> 1990 Porsche 911 Carerra 2 Widebody
> 1990 Porsche 911 Carerra 4 Widebody
> 2009 Audi R8 V8


That's some list! Big jump at the end too 

Sent from my S3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nichol4s

Escort rs turbo (series 2 90 spec)
Nova GSI
Corsa GSI
fiesta rs turbo 
Astra GSI
Fiesta rs turbo van 
1.9 205 gti
Rover tomcat turbo
Mk 4 golf
BMW 325 msport
Zafira elite (2 kids 2 dogs) 
And this year I will be having a L200 Warrior


----------



## mt8

Talbot sunbeam bought 86, more filler than paint
Opal manta berlinetta bought 87, 
Xr2i bought 89,
Mini Mayfair bought 89,
Xr3i bought 90,
Seat Ibiza bought 91,
Escort 1.4lx bought 92,
Escort 1.4lx bought 93,
Renault Laguna 1.8 bought 94,
96 model 3 series compact 1.6,
Vauxhall frontera lwb petrol bought 97 and owned for 14 weeks - what a pile of  only bought as got a Great Dane!
98 model golf gti run out model,
99 model lhd beetle,
02 model 3 series coupe 318i, my dream car at that time!
05 model discovery 2.7 tdv6 s,
07 model mini one - son was learning to drive!
10 model vw polo sel - daughter was learning to drive! Current car.

2013 - not sure what next.

Wife's list -

2004 model Mini Cooper,
2007 model golf gti,
2010 model Audi tt roadster,
2011 model Audi a1 1.4 tfsi s line current car.

Too finish off my bike list -

82 model Honda Xl 125 r,
82 model Kawasaki kdx 250 enduro
83 model Yamaha rd 350 LC
84 model Yamaha rd 350 ypvs lc
84 I think Yamaha rd 500 v4 lc - what a beast!
85 Kawasaki kl 650 r,
2010 model triumph speed triple.


----------



## ET4

1979 Mini Clubman Estate
1984 VW Polo mk 2 
1990 VW Scirocco GTII
1996 Honda Accord 2.0i LS Auto 
1997 Fiat Marea 1.9 TD (.....?)
1996 Mercedes W124 E320 Sportline
1999 Honda Accord 1.8i LS Auto
1979 Mercedes W123 280 CE Coupe
2000 Mercedes W201 C240 Sport Estate
2004 Fiat Panda 1.2 Dynamic 
1999 Toyota Rav4
2004 Mercedes W203 C200K Avantagarde SE Auto

........

1999 Honda Accord ... 1st car I ever clayed !! (and so the obsession began..)


----------



## bazz

here is mine and seem i got some catching up to do lol
mk3 ford fiesta (first car)
mk5 ford fiesta (gone)
mk2.5 ford focus (current car)
been driving about 10 years like t keep my cars for as long as possibe as you can see lol


----------



## MK1Campaign

1. Austin Mini City 1000
2. Volvo 360 GLT
3. VW Golf GTI MK1 Campaign
4. Seat Leon Cupra R 225
5. VW Golf GTI 16v small bumper
6. VW Golf G60 Rallye
7. VW Caddy 104 TDI
8. VW Corrado VR6 (much missed)
9. VW Golf GTI Anniversary TDI
10. Renault Clio 172 Cup (current car)


----------



## taffy

taffy said:


> Vaux Chevette 1256 saloon
> Vaux Astra 1200
> Vaux Cavalier 1600 hatch
> Vaux Cavalier 1600 saloon
> Vaux Nova 1400 SR
> VW Golf 1800
> Vaux Cavalier MK3 SRI saloon
> Vaux Astra 1800 sport
> Vaux Astra 1800 sport
> Vaux Astra (G) 1800 SXI
> Vaux Astra (G) 2.0DTI SRI
> Vaux Meriva 1800 Design
> VW Golf 1600 Driver
> Vaux Vectra 1800 Arctic
> Vw Passat 1800
> Vw Golf GTI
> Vaux Signum 1800 Elegance
> Vaux Zafira 1800 Design
> Vaux Astra Sporthatch 1800 SRI
> Vaux Astra SRI 1.9CDTI
> Vaux Zafira 1.9CDTI SRI
> Vaux Astra 1.9CDTI SRI
> VAUX Zafira 1.9CDTI SRI
> Vaux Astra 1.9CDTI SRI
> Vaux Vectra SRI 1.9CDTI
> Vaux Astra 1.9CDTI SRI
> Vaux Astra 1.9CDTI SXI
> Vaux Astra 1.9CDTI SRI
> Vaux Zafira 1.9CDTI SRI
> 
> I think that's most of them!! Looks like I like my Vauxhalls!!


And to update the list:-
Vauxhall Corsa SRI 1600 Turbo
Vauxhall Insignia Sports Tourer 2.0 CDTI SRI
Vauxhall Insignia 2.0 CDTI SRI
Vauxhall Insignia 2.0 CDTI SE
Vauxhall Astra 2.0 CDTI SRI
Vauxhall Astra 2.0 CDTI SRI
Vauxhall Insignia 2.0 CDTI SRI Saloon
Vauxhall Meriva 1.7 CDTI SE
Vauxhall Astra 1.7 CDTI GTC Sport


----------



## Jochen

Peugeot 205 1.4 (1y)
SAAB c900 Aero LPT (1y)
SAAB 9-3 2.2TiD (3y)
SAAB 9000 2.0 t Anniversary (4y)
Volvo 2.4D (2y)
Mazda mx-5


----------



## RedCloudMC

Also need to add a custom Vw T5.1 Transporter kombi.

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## CGRD

Citroen Saxo 1.5D 1997
Vauxhall Corsa 1.2i 1998
Volvo V70 D5 2000
Volvo S60 D5 2002
BMW 120D 2005
BMW 335D E92 2007
Current: (project car, along side above) Smart Roadster 2004
Current: (another project car) Porsche 924 1986
Current: Landrover Discovery4 2011
Current: Vauxhall Astra 2.2 Coupe 2005
Current: Vauxhall VXR8 2010

Cars are not a necessity, they are a lifestyle choice :-D


----------



## Browser

1988 pug 309 1.3 **** car but my first so loved it
1989 pug 205 1.4 xr
1989 fiesta mk2 1.1 pop with a xr2 body kit self tapped on and pepper pots
1995 combo van 1.7td brilliant van
1995 escort 1.4 5dr soon became a 1.6
1992 Citroen zx 1.9 diesel got off my mum as a cheap runneround had it 2 years! Great car!
2003 ford Mondeo zetec 2.0 tddi did it up a bit and went like crap off a shovel
1998 escort hit modified it a lot
1996 rover 218 sldi
1997 fiesta zetec
2000 rover 25 1.4 115bho
1998 rover 420 sldi saloon
1997 rover 414 saloon (up for sale
And now just got this week a 2000 bmw 318i se saloon and lovin it


----------



## tamkingho200

2003 pug 206 1.4
2004 bmw 316i
2005 toyota celica ssii 2.0(import)
2006 toyota celica gt 2.0t (import)
2008 honda civic type r ep3
2012 honda civic type r cw fn2


----------



## LittleMissTracy

V reg Mini 1275GT
A reg Renault 11
H reg Metro
K reg Renault 19
S reg Renault Laguna
X reg Fiat Bravo
04 reg Audi A2 (disappointment)
54 reg Renault Scienic (worst car ever)
07 reg Fiat Grande Punto
08 reg Toyota Yaris (most reliable car ever)
12 reg Abarth 500 (my fav )


----------



## TubbyTwo

1st - 1.1 ****roen saxo
2nd - Nissan 100NX (bloody awefull)
3rd - Toyota MR2 GT Tbar NA
4th - Toyota MR2 GT NA
5th - Toyota MR2 GTS Turbo
6th - Passat TDi (runaround with Mr2)
7th - Toyota MR2 GT Turbo
8th - 03 Seat Leon Cupra R 
9th - Ford Focus TDCi
10th - Toyota Supra Twin Turbo (current and favourite)
11th - Passat TDi (daily runner for Supra)


----------



## dellwood33

Mini 850 (Hydrolastic)
Ford Escort Van
Hillman Imp
Ford Cortina MK3
Ford Polular (sit up & beg)
Morris 1000 saloon
Morris 1000 Estate
Vauxhall Chevette
Fiat Strada
Fiat Tipo
Renault 5
Seat Toledo
Kia Sedona
Fiat Punto
Renault Scenic
Citroen AX
Fiat Panda
Suzuki Grand Vitara
Citroen Berlingo
Chevrolet Lacetti :thumb:


----------



## IndepthCarDetailing

bedford rascal-for work
astra gte 16v-very quick,crap brakes
sapphire cosworth 4x4-loved it
golf gti ed30-loved it
ford puma -cheap motoring
ford transit connect-for work


----------



## furby-123

rover 25 (first car, lasted a whole 3 weeks on the road)
renault clio, (was in the garage more than on the road, a complete parcel of sh1te)
mk4 astra ( cheap and reliable)
e36 316 bmw(great car although was too slow)
e36 318 bmw (not road legal, n blew it up within a week)
e36 328i sport BMW (current project)
mk4 fiesta (big plans for a project, probably wont ever happen)
citroen berlingo (current daily driver)


----------



## Cheeseman67

Vauxhall Astra mk2 1.3 (head gasket went)
Vauxhall Astra mk3 1.4 (head gasket went)
Vauxhall Astra mk3 1.8 gsi (head gasket went)
Valhalla vectra 2.0 150 Sri (head gasket went)
I saw the pattern and now have a 3 series 2.0 m sport e90


----------



## DeeTailer

1973 Triumph Dolomite 1850 1977-1981
1974 Daf 66 Coupe 1982-1984 - Brilliant for burning off Ford Cortinas.....
1983 MG Maestro 1600 1985-1986 (Was originally Roy Walker's..... Used to have to rebalance the 2 twin-choke weber carburettors nearly every weekend....)
1986 Maestro 1.6 Vanden Plas 1986-1995
1994 Ford Mondeo 1.8 GLX 1995-1999
1999 Alfa 156 1.8TS 1999-2004 - The only car I ever kissed goodnight before closing the garage door.....
2002 Alfa 156 2.0JTS 2004-2005
2004 Audi A3 2.0TDI 2006-2012
2012 Audi A5 Coupe Black Edition 1.8TFSI 2012 on - What a brilliant engine....


----------



## djmac56

*Not much history - for an oldish git*

1992-1992: 1983 1.0 Austin Metro - died before I passed my test!
1993- 1998: 1990 903cc Fiat Uno - great fun in a small package.
1998 - 2012: 1995 1.4 VW Golf Mk3 - only sold this last year after 14 yrs of ownership (very reliable car)
2005 - 2012: 1994 2.9 VW Corrado VR6 - I will own one of these again one day. I owned this at the same time as the 4Mo below, but had to sell it when I got my current car as we only have room for 2 cars really.
2007 - Current: 2001 2.8 VW Golf V6 4motion - lovely smooth engine. 
2012 - Current: 2007 4.3 Aston Martin V8 Vantage - lovely everything


----------



## mattjonescardiff

^^^^ interesting history! Any photos of the Vantage?


----------



## WR1 Rich

1996 vauxhall corsa sport, 1.4 modified and featured in redline mag
1986 Peugeot 205 1.9 gti white
2002 vauxhall astra coupe cab turbo metallic silver/blue
2004 Mitsubishi evo 8 fq300 silver
2003 impreza sti blue/gold alloys
2004 astra coupe cab turbo dark blue
2010 mini jcw black/red roof
2004 Subaru impreza wrx sti wr1 ice blue
2005 honda civic type r dark grey

Not bad for 9 years of driving!!


----------



## steve67

morris marina
vauxhall cavalier
ford escort
vauxhall cavalier
austin maestro
ford sierra
austin metro
rover 216
ford escort(new)
rover 216
ford mondeo
vauxhall cavalier
audi a4
rover 218
vw passat
Peugeot 406
rover 75 est cdt
chrysler pt cruiser
peugeot 407
rover 75 cdt
chrysler pt cruiser
rover 75 cdt
ford focus 
ford escort est (wife's)
ford focus est
ford focus
vw golf tdi (new) 13 months old, but on the look out for another.....

29 yrs of driving, think that's it, may of missed one or two...lol


----------



## The RigPig

1987 Nissan Micra
1986 Mini
1990 Sapphire Cosworth (sold to fund uni)
1991 Nova SR 1.4
1993 Rover Metro 1.4D
1996 BMW 328i sport (brilliant, still got it in the garage, resto to start soon)
2010 Ford Focus ST-3....... love it

Next on the horizon ? Unfortunately new house but as soon as that's out of the way then something special, maybe an RS4 or 911.


----------



## rhyst

Ive had 39 current car 
Honda type r fn2


----------



## djmac56

mattjonescardiff said:


> ^^^^ interesting history! Any photos of the Vantage?


Here's one! I'm on my ipad so have limited access to my photos. Also this is my first attempt to post a photo on here.


----------



## Derekh929

MK1 Capri was age 14 did it up and sold it to sister
Fait twin cam firora age 16 sold again
MK1 Opel manta white black roof loved it 
Opel manta GTE white Coupe age 19
Opel manta GTE hatch as I had thrashed my other one to death from new
E30 325i sport black with full mtec amazing car
Pug 309 GTI. Ugly and could not understand it
Pug 205 married and 9 points on licence needed something very slow
Vaxhaul Cav GSI full of problems
Pug 306 3 door sport desiel 
VW passat first of new style 19 tdi sport great family car and for caravan, yes I did say that
E46 330d m sport touring great car 
E90 330d m sport salon great car 
F31 330d m sport touring on its way yippee

Forgot to say had 5 cars before age 14 for the quarry old Austin 1800 , Audi 80 cortina mk2 I think, and Honda and another rear drive cortina in shingal quarry was amazing


----------



## carl robson

Bmw e36 318is coupe in cosmos black built oct 1995 registered 1.1.1996 
145k I'm the 4th owner box file of history. The car has wanted for nothing and the body work is has just a couple if bubbles which will be attended to when the weather improves.


----------



## Mike2010

first car when i was 16 in 2002 was a mini city 1985 then i bought a 1995 clio mk1 1.4 8v i owned 5 of them then a 1.6 16v corsa in black up untill 2007 then got a vw lupo gti, sold that after six month got a 2.5 v6 gsi vectra, 2009 bmw e36 325 in avus blue. current car bought in 2012 skoda fabia.


----------



## davec

Started off with a Renault 19 then a Megane coupe (in yellow!) a BMW 318, a vauxhall frontera, a BMW 325i, mondeo estate, BMW 730i V8, BMW 535i, Alfa 156, jaguar s-type, jeep grand Cherokee, Mercedes clk320, and now a lexus rx300. 13 cars in 14 years of driving!


----------



## enc

Mini 850 G reg from first time around :lol:
Fiat Strada 65cl
MG Metro
Renault 5 GT Turbo
Fiat X19 
Peugeot 205 GTi
Vauxall Corsa sri
BMW 318i
VW Golf GTI 16v (mk3)
VW Golf GTI 20v t (mk4)
VW Golf GTI 8v (mk2) project 
Peugeot 207 HDI GT (current daily driver) 

I still have the MK2 Golf project


----------



## Fuzzybrush

I've been around a while so here goes:

Austin A35
Robin Reliant (sort of a car!)
Hillman Imp
Opel Recorde 1900
Austin 1300GT
Ford Capri 1600 GT XLR (the best)
Rapier
Citroen GSA Club
Citroen BX
Citroen BX 4x4 (worst car ever owned)
Citroen Famille Estate
Citroen CX
Citroen XM (exclusive in blue)
Citroen XM (exclusive in black)
Granada Cosworth 
Mercedes 190
Pajero
Citroen XM (exclusive in silver)
Citroen Zantia HDI
Citroen Zantia V6
Mercedes 500 SEL
Renault Laguna
Fiat Punto (terrible!!)
Citroen C6 Exclusive
Citroen C5 Exclusive 2.7 V6 (current car returning 36 mpg on average)

Plus

Honda 250
Honda Goldwing
Yamaha Virago 750
Yamaha Virago 1100

Started driving in 1972 and a lot has changed since then, it used to be easy to look after your own cars back then. Not a hope now.


----------



## Stokepotter

Wow, this got the brain cells going but I think this is pretty exhaustive -

The Teenage Years

Hillman Imp
Fiat Strada 65CL
Vauxhall Cavalier GLS

The 20's

Renault 21 TXE
Ford Escort XR3i
Ford Escort RS Turbo
VW Golf GTI
Vauxhall Cavalier SRi
Vauxhall Astra SRi
Vauxhall Vectra SRi

The 30's

Fiat Punto
Mazda 323F
Toyota Corrola
Renault Scenic
Fiat Bravo

The 40's / Mid-life crisis!

Alfa Romeo 156
Alfa Romeo Brera S
Porsche 911 (current)

I started with the engine at the back and have now gone full circle although just a touch more power now!


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

Vauxhall Corsa Club - 2002 (52 plate)
Vauxhall Corsa Life - 2008 (08 plate) 3dr with upgraded SXI alloys

Current & my favourite car I've owned:

*Volkswagen Golf 'Match' 3dr 1.4 TSI (122) - 2012 (12 plate)*


----------



## mattjonescardiff

Some very interesting histories here guys. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mrbloke

Volvo 440Xi
Toyota Celica Gen 7 190
BMW E93 335i

min +100Hp each new car. Looking forward to the next one or two! -edit- wife says no.


----------



## mattblue

Nova 1.1 
Fiesta XR2i
Hyundai Coupe mk1
Hyundai Coupe mk3
Subaru Impreza Sti Prodrive
Pug 206 - yes I know a bit of a come down
Nissan Juke Tekna
Next car a 530d MSport


----------



## inpursuit

E reg Escort Xr3i not bad for a first car
J reg Calibra 2.0 8v boy racer and kitted up
R reg Impreza turbo 2000 crashed and written off
51 reg Golf GT TDi 130 quick but cheap insurance
55 reg Audi A4 avant 2.0T bigger "family car" ****
56 reg Seat Leon FR170 remapped great car
58 reg Focus ST-2 current car, weekend play thing 
54 reg astravan for every day use, battered and great parking on tescos! 
And I've just been given a pink 54 reg Astra SXi for the wife, which will be a bit of a project to remove all the oxidation.


----------



## Metalstorm

BMW 3 series 325D 3L coupe (E92) (I'm 22  )


----------



## Mark Chandler

Mini 850
MkIII 2.0 cortina
MKIV 2.0 cortina
2 x 2.0s capris
Mini countryman (first time around)
1 x 3.0s Capri
1 x 3.0 mkI granda (fantastic car)
1 x 2.8 mkII granda
1 x V8 SD1 rover
2 x Series II landrover, 1 LWB, 1 SWB
1 x Series I landrover (v8)
2 x 2 door classic range rover 
Pug 309
Mk III escort
2 x 4 door classic range rover, one was a janspeed turbo
2 x P38 range rovers
1 x 928 Porsche
1 x v12 XJS
1 x 4.0ltr manual XJS
1 x ford probe
1 x v12 sovereign Series III jag
1 x series II Scirroco
2 x MR2's sw20 one was a turbo
Volvo V40
XR3i
Aston DB7
Scratch built locost

Most cars at least 30,000 miles and owned for at least a year... I'm old but have enjoyed the golden age of motoring IMHO

Bikes
250XL
XT500
Vfr400
CBR900
XT600


----------



## Dave28uk

Citroen Ax 987cc
Vauxhall Corsa 1.2
Hyundai Accent 1.3 Gsi
Saab 93 2.0 Turbo
Skoda Fabia 1.9 vRs
Renault Megane 1.9 tdi


----------



## JackLeach

For me ive had a few cars already considering in only 19 

Classic flamecheckmate mini
Mk2 1989 fiesta
Mk1 caddy pickup
Mk2 caddy pickup
Mk4 golf 
Now share the girlfriends little vw lupo from time to time


----------



## Puntoboy

Fiat Seicento Sporting
Fiat Punto 55s
Fiat Punto GT (my 55s converted with a GT engine)
Fiat Cinqucento Sporting - run about whilst the GT was being rebuilt.
Fiat Punto GT
Fiat Bravo Sport (brand new 2008 model)
Fiat Punto GT (shell only) - Still have this.
BMW 320d MSport Touring
Volvo V60 RDesign D3 Premium

Soon to order a Jaguar XF Sportbrake too.


----------



## Grunty

Vauxhall Corsa LS 1.2 1995
Fiat Bravo 1.4 SX 1998
Fiat Bravo 1.4 SX 1996
VW Golf MK3 GTI 1998
Honda Civic Type R 2002
Audi A3 2.0TDI 2004
Honda Integra Type R DC5 2001
Subaru Impreza WRX STI 2007 purchased 2 weeks ago.


----------



## TomSinclair

Ford Fiesta 1.25
Nissan 350z
Nissan GTR

Slight step ups!


----------



## Fruitcake

1982 Mk 1 Fiesta 950cc Popular
1985 Nova 1.2 Swing
1986 Nova 1.2 L
1986 Mk 1 Astra 1.3 
1988 Nova 1.2 Antibes
1997 Tigra 1.4 Limited Edition Blue
2003 Renault Clio 1.4 Dynamique
1996 Vauxhall Astra 1.7TD GLS 
2004 Corsa C 1.4 SRi
2004 Renaultsport Clio 182
1996 Tigra 1.4 Limited Edition Blue (bought cheap as a back up car as the 182 wasn't reliable!)
2010 Fiesta 1.6TDCi Zetec S 

Nothing fancy, out of them all I loved my first Tigra the most but the current Fiesta is growing on me as its so damn cheap to run!


----------



## andywhite149

1.4 Focus (T)
1.6 Primera (X)
1.6 Focus (Y)
2.0T Volvo S60 (Y)
1.8 A3 (X)
2.5 Transit (53)
1.6 Fiesta (X)
1.7 Puma (W)
1.6 Focus (10)
2.3T Volvo S70 (S)
1.9cdti Vectra (58)

Only 20 but got bored easy, its scary to think how much you spend on cars.


----------



## ger1275gt

Austin 1300 GT
Ford Capri 2.0 Ghia
Audi 100 CC
Ford Escort Mk2 Estate
Ford Escort Van
Ford Orion
Astra Mk2 Estate
Audi 100 CS
Ford Serria Saphire 2.0 GLS
Ford Granada 2.4 V6
Peugeot 605 Vi
Renault Laguna
Mazda 6 TS2
Mazda RX8
Mazda 626 Estate
Nissan Almera (with LPG conversion)

Currently own
Ford Focus Mk2 LX 1.6 TDCi (Daily Drive)
Austin Mini 1275GT


----------



## gca3n

Escort 1.3 85 plate
Cavalier 1.6 90 plate
Clio 92 plate
Corsa SRi 94 plate
Honda CRX vti 97 plate
Civic vti 98 plate
Astra 2000 plate
Astra 2004 plate
Mini Cooper 2002
Mini Cooper s 2008
Mini jcw hatch 2010

Current cars
Mini clubman 2008 diesel
Mini clubman 2013 factory John cooper works.


----------



## Freddie

1987 Volvo 740 gl (silver with blood red interior!) 
1993 Renault 19 1.4eRT (gold with brown interior)

Both inherited from family when they were over 10 years old. Volvo in 2000 then My bro kept the Volvo when I inherited the Renault in approx 2003. 

2000 Saab 9-3 aero (imola red.) Brought 2005 @97000 miles
2006 Citroen c4 vtr+ (Icelandic grey.) Brought 2010
2007 Honda civic EX. (Milano red) brought 2012


----------



## ScoobyDoo555

Started off with various Novas but they kept getting nicked 

Then moved up to 306s. Had an XS, XSI.

Then my first "family" car - the Scoob 









Then another Scoob









Then an Audi S4 Avant









Then a Golf GTI (mk5)









Along with a Volvo V40d









And a 306 GTi6 (phase 1 - the best)









Now a Porsche 996 Carrera 4









Still got the V40 - my band kit and dogs wont fit in the Porsche (although my keyboards do!! )

Dan


----------



## crouchygt

2005 Peugeot 106
2006 MG ZR 105
2007 Renault Clio 1.2 TCI Dynamique SX
2011 Vauxhall Corsa VXR Blue Edition
2013 Renault Megane Coupé GTLine (the current bane of my life! http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=295386 - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=307195)


----------



## alex300

ford orion mk2 (first car)
mk3 ford orion
peugeot 306 in blaze yellow
mazda rx7
mondeo estate v6
mondeo estate diesel
mk3 ford fiesta with a mondeo 2.0 16v zetec engine
ford sierra 8v twin cam 2.0
mk4 fiesta with a escort rs2k engine
and now the chrysler 300c


----------



## Danny B

First off was a 93 FIAT Cinquecento 900cc sx :thumb:
replaced by a 98 FIAT Cinquecento 1.1 sporting (this has a turbo conversion 110bhp :doublesho & pearl red/gold paint)
Then i got a brand new 04 Alfa Romeo 147 Ti as the FIAT was not a good daily driver.
Then sold both the FIAT & Alfa Romeo to get my current car a brand new 07 Corsa VXR


----------



## slineclean

Mini clubman
Vauxhall Belmont 
Vauxhall cavalier 
Vauxhall nova sr 
Vauxhall cavalier lx
Fiesta si
Saxo vtr
Mini Cooper s 
Audi a1 sline


----------



## Jonathank

Vauxhall Victor 2000 - 1967 F plate
Triumph 2000 Estate auto - 1969 H plate
Triumph 2000 Estate man/od - 1972 K plate
Austin Princess 2200HL - 1977 R plate

Married
Above + Mini Clubman 1100 1977 R plate
Triumph 2000TC man/od 1976 P plate + Ford Escort 1.6 van 1979 T plate (new)
Ford Escort 1.3L 1980 W plate (new) + Escort van
Ford Sierra 1.6L 1982 Y plate + Escort van
Vauxhall Cavalier 1.6L 1983 A plate (new) + 1981 X plate Triumph TR8 conv
Vauxhall Cavalier SRi 1985 C plate + TR8
Ford Sierra XR4x4 + TR8
Mazda 626 auto 1985 C plate + TR8
Mazda 626 Exec 1987 E plate + Peugeot 205 1.6GTi 1988 F plate
Mazda above + Peugeot 205 1.9GTi 1989 G plate (wish I still had it)
Mazda 626GT 1991 J plate + Peugeot
Volkswagen 1.9TDi GL Estate 1996 N plate (new) + Merc 190 2.6 1991 J plate
Renault Scenic 2.0RXE 1999 T plate (new) + Merc + Triumph TR8 1980 W plate 
VW Passat V6TDi estate 2000 W plate + Merc + TR8

Divorced - wife keeps the Merc

VW Passat V6TDi saloon 2004 54 plate + TR8

New partner, 5 kids between us

Passat + Vauxhall Sintra 3.0 (for the kids, lovely but couldn't pass a gas station
Passat + Seat Alhambra 110TDi 1996 P plate
Passat + BMW 530i M Sport Individual 01 51 plate + Seat Alhambra 115TDi 2002 02 plate
Skoda Superb V6TDi 2006 06 plate + Skoda Roomster 3 1.9TDi 2007 07 plate
Skoda Superb + Audi A3 Sportback 1.9TDi (new) 2009 09 plate
Skoda Superb + Citroen C3 Picasso 1.6HDi 2009 59 plate
Skoda Superb + Citroen C3 Pic + Porsche Boxster 2.7 2005 05 plate

Currently thinking of swapping Skoda for Jag XF or Merc 350CDi

Skoda sold replaced with Mercedes cls 320cdi


----------



## alexharvey

the cars i remeber prob more


escort mk1
escort mk2 1600 sport
xr2 red 
xr2 silver
astra 1.6 54 plate
fiesta 1.2s
golf gti Mk2 16v
golf gti mk4 
porsche 944 s2
porsche 928
porsche 944 turbo
porsche boxster S
porsche 911 (996)
golf gti mk 5 current and running 277 bhp
looking for a 944 s2 again!!


----------



## Lowiepete

I'm probably going to find it easier to work backwards, starting with current
vehicles...

Since 1980...
Renault Laguna III Coupé Stone (still besotted, even after nearly 5 years!)
Renault Laguna II IDE B.R. Green (hated this car with a vengeance!)
Renault Megane Alizé Green (written-off by spurned lover - not-mine!)
Renault R5 GT Turbo Tungsten - been in my garage 15 years - now being restored
Renault 11 Turbo Silver (my favourite Renault of all until my Coupé - Loved the build quality, Pétale seats and the Ooomph)
Renault R16 TX Dark Blue (converted from TL - those were the days when DIY could rule!)
Renault R16 GTL Gunmetal (rear suspension forced scrapping)
Mobylette Scooter for nearly 2 years (another mistake)
Renault R16 GL White (biggest mistake - previous blue one was much better!)

Prior to 1980...
Renault 16 GL Blue (had a rear-wheel blowout at 70mph and it kept dead straight!)
Renault 4 x 2 (1x Green - rolled it down into a field at 5mph on icy fen road, 1x Red)
Triumph TR5 white (spark-plug muncher! Much fun to tune air mixture.)
Renault 8S Red (rings lined-up on #1 & #4 pistons - engine rebuilt 6,000 miles)
Renault 4 TL White (said I'd not be seen dead in one until I drove one)
Peugeot 404 Grey
Simca 1100 White (a nightmare to start in the cold or damp)
Hillman Minx Grey (fantastic heater in that car)
Vauxhall HA Viva Blue (why, oh why?)
Renault 4cv circa 1955 Maroon with grey wings (Dauphine engine, 4 branch manifold, modified timing. Nearly 60 mpg!)
Ford Popular circa 1945 Black

I've tended to keep the cars I've liked for some while. I learned dearly from 
the R16 "upgrade" from dependable car to troublesome rustbucket. I remember
my 2nd day in Lowestoft finding I suddenly had no brakes! 

The previous car was sold to a friend who was involved in a 4 car pile-up. He 
was travelling the other way and had most of the rear end ripped out. He 
reported that he was gutted because there was so little rust in the car.

In more recent days, the Laguna II severely dented my Renault experience.
Meant to be one of the safest cars on the road - probably the scariest I have
ever driven! I'm glad it didn't put me right off, because the Mk III Coupé is
just sublime. I'm also really looking forward to getting the R5GTT back on the
road :thumb:

Regards,
Steve


----------



## warren1

Past test in october 95, think i can remember most..NOT IN ORDER HERE GOES
MK1 FIESTA 1.1 GHIA
AUSTIN MINI COOPER
RENAULT 5 GT
FIESTA MK3 GHIA
CAVALIER V6 CESARO
CAVALIER 1.8 ENVOY
MERCEDES 190E + BMW 316i
VW CORRADO 1.8 16V
BMW 318is M-TECH COUPE
SEAT LEON CUPRA R 
MITSUBISHI WARRIOR TWIN CAB
CALIBRA V6
ALFA ROMEO 156 VELOCE
VOLVO 440 si 
BMW 318is COUPE
VW CORRADO 2.0 16V
VECTRA V6
VW GOLF 1.9D
VW CORRADO 2.0 8V
VW CORRADO G60
FORD KA SPORT
FORD FOCUS COLLECTION 
TOYOTA MR2
SUZUKI VITARA JLX SOFT TOP
ROVER TOM CAT COUPE
MERCEDES 190E 2.0
FIESTA MK3 1.4 RED
FIESTA MK3 1.3 WHITE
MITSUBISHI COLT
VW GOLF 1.6 MATCH 
TOYOTA CELICA VVTi 
prob a couple more but cant remember the corraect order, but do remember every singlr reg number:lol:


----------



## mark328

Metalstorm said:


> BMW 3 series 325D 3L coupe (E92) (I'm 22  )


What do you want? A chocolate coin?


----------



## LSpec

mine...

Nissan pulsar nx 1986
Mitsubishi mirage coupe 1994 DE
Mitsubishi mirage LS coupe 1997
Mazda 3 2004
Mitsubishi FTO GPX 1995
Nissan NX2000 1993
Mitsubishi mirage LS 2002
Mitsubishi Asti ZR 1997

but some of the last in the list I still have them


----------



## ianrobbo1

Here's most of mine, that I had for over a month!!
Ford Consul MK1
Ford Anglia 
Ford Popular
VW Beetle split rear window
Ford Zepher 6
Vauxhall 101
Fiat Abarth 595, a fiat test car,
Mk1 Capri 1600 l
Mini Cooper twin tank
Mk1 Capri 1600gt
Toyota Celica liftback 1976
Mk 3 Cortina
Mk4 Cortina
Austin Cambridge
Ford Escort MK1
Mk 3 Capri
Mini Cooper
Ford Escort MK2
VW Polo
Ford Anglia Van
Ford Orion 
Ford Orion 1600E
Astra Van
Ford Fiesta XR2
Ford Fiesta td
Honda Accord
Ford Escort 
Toyota MR2
Ford Focus 18TDCI
Ford Fiesta 14 TDCI

that's all I can remember off hand though I'm sure there were a few more, and the Bike list is nearly as long!! 

BTW I am quite old!! :doublesho


----------



## Grant.

T reg 1 litre Corsa
2002 Fiesta Zetec S 
99 VW Polo GTI
2001 NOS'd Fiesta Zetec S
Mk3 Golf GTI
2007 Diesel Fiesta Zetec S

Also got a bike, Suzuki GSX-R 600 k3


----------



## Devid19

Acura TL 2014 Acura TL
BMW 3 Series Sedan 2014 BMW 3 Series Sedan
Audi A8 2014 Audi A8
Lincoln MKZ 2014 Lincoln MKZ
Lexus LS 2014 Lexus LS
Lexus IS 2014 Lexus IS

Porsche 911 Carrera 4 2014 Porsche 911 Carrera 4
BMW 4 Series Coupe 2014 BMW 4 Series Coupe
Scion FR-S 2014 Scion FR-S
Audi S5 2014 Audi S5
BMW M6 2014 BMW M6
Audi A5 2014 Audi A5


----------



## Junkers_GTi

Chronological order would be..

this:










this:










and this:


----------



## James Bagguley

Sure i had posted in here already 

Oh well,
Rover 100 1.1

Fiesta 1.3 Freestyle 6x9's in the front doors and a 12" sub aah yeah!

1991 Fiesta 1.6S still miss it 

2001 Polo 6N2 GTI miss that too 

2004 Civic EV1 Type S


----------



## Grant.

Grant. said:


> T reg 1 litre Corsa (blue)
> 2002 Fiesta Zetec S (imperial blue)
> 99 VW Polo GTI (red)
> 2001 NOS'd Fiesta Zetec S (imperial blue)
> Mk3 Golf GTI (navy)
> 2007 Diesel Fiesta Zetec S (was frozen white, sprayed BMW Marrakesh Brown)
> 
> Also got a bike, Suzuki GSX-R 600 k3


Can now add a MY01 AP1 Berlina Black S2000!


----------



## FuryRS

FuryRS said:


> 78 Mk2 Capri 1.6s
> 79 Mk2 RS2000 Custom
> 83 Mk3 Capri 2.0s
> 85 S1 RS Turbo Custom
> 91 Sapph Cosworth 4x4
> 88 Sapph Cosworth 2wd
> 97 Saxo VTS 16v
> 91 BMW E36 Alpina B2.5
> 89 BMW E30 M3 Cecotto
> 99 VW Mk4 Golf GTI 20v Turbo
> 97 Mitsi EVO IV
> 94 Lancia Delta Integrale EVO 11
> 00 Mitsi EVO VI
> 03 Ford Focus RS
> 01 Mitsi EVO VII XT330
> 92 Sapph Cosworth 4x4 (Present car)
> 
> Oh yeah, an 01 Astra 1.6 Club at the moment aswell and other various bangers in the past (Panda, Orion, 2 Metro's and a Clio) for my 52m round trip to work and back...


Little update. Sapph gone to a new home, just picked up a BMW E92 335i with a little engine remap. Quite an interesting drive! :devil:


----------



## DuncanB

1970 VW Beetle Wizzard Roadster
1989 Ford Fiesta 1.1 Firefly
1994 Vauxhall Astra 1.7D
1997 Vauxhall Vectra 2.0i LS
1998 VW Passat 1.8T Sport estate - the car that I have the fondest memories of. Don't know why but I absolutely loved it.
2001 VW Passat 2.3 V5
2003 Peugeot 807
2005 Audi 2.0T SLine Avant - 1st brand new car I ever bought and the longest I've ever kept, 8 years 3 months. Great car and my favourite manufacturer.
2013 Mercedes E350 Cabriolet AMG Sport


----------



## durmz

Mk3 fiesta 1.2 

Mk4 fiesta zetec s

Toyota starlet gt turbo

Jdm integra type r dc2

Honda s2000 ap1

Honda civic type r ep3

Bmw e46 320i with lpg

Vw bora 1.9tdi

Mini cooper 1.6

Mini cooper s 

Ford puma 1.4

Ford fiesta mk7 zetec s 

Seat Ibiza 1.9 tdi


----------



## todski

mk3 escort 1.3 swapped engine to a 1.6

mk3 escort 1.3

renault 5 turbo

vaxhall cavalier

bmw 323

saab 900 turbo 

freelander td4

audi a4 advant 2.0 t


----------



## muzzer

hmmm lets see
mini 850 cracking car, taught me how to drive
renault 11 it was cheap
ur quattro was my dream car and it broke me financially
xr3i rust bucket
mk1 xr2 meh
cavalier sri 1.8 was possibly the best car i owned after the quattro
306 meh
vectra 2.5 v6 sri went like stink
seicento sporting abarth was ok for what it was
saxo vtr meh
172 clio not a bad car
citroen c4 by loeb, the biggest cynical marketing exercise ever
skoda octavia 1.9 diesel, current car and was needed at the time.



Next car will be an estate(camping gear, a dog and grand child necessitate the storage needs) and i have an idea but not saying anything just yet


----------



## TomG

Morris 1100
1963 Holden EJ Premier (3 on the tree)
1977 Toyota Celica (5 speed man.)
1990 EA Ford Falcon
1987 Ford XF Fairmont Ghia
1993 Toyota Landcruiser Wagon (80 Series)
1996 Ford EF Falcon XR6 (5 speed man.)
1998 Holden VT Commodore S (supercharged V6 option)
2000 Subaru WRX limited Classic (5 speed man.)
2012 Audi Q7 (3L TDI)

Favourite? The Rexie - loved the limited Classic edition, with factory leather interior and upgraded sound system. I had the engine blue-printed, forged pistons, racing bearings, new turbo, intercooler, computer, exhaust, etc in 2010; did sub 5 sec 0-100kmh. Would still have it, but it was stolen in 2012 - broke my heart.


----------



## ffrs1444

Astra MK 2 
Swift GTI
106 GTI 
Focus RS mk1
Astra van sportive SE
Corsa LE 1.3


----------



## Soul boy 68

Mk2 Ford Escort Mexico
Mk 4 Ford Cortina GL
MK 5 Ford Cortina Ghia 
Ford Fiesta XR2
Ford Escort GL 1999 model year
Ford Fiesta Ghia
Ford Fiesta SI
Two Ford Focus Zetec's
Ford Focus ST 170
Honda Jazz
Honda Civic SI
Toyota Auris hybrid
Audi A1
Audi S1 (my current car) Plan to change my car again next year to something I hope to keep for a long time.


----------



## Clancy

Mk2 phase 2 clio 1.2 
Mk2 phase 1 RS clio 172 
Mk3 golf gti 8v anniversary edition 
Mk4 golf gti 
Mitsibushi colt, old style hatchback one 
Mk3 golf gti 16v 

Now currently got: 

Audi a4 avant and mk4 astra sri


----------



## John74

Austin Metro 1 litre 

Peugeot 309 1.3GLX

Renault 19 16v phase II

Ford Focus mk1 TDDI 

Ford Mondeo mk3 TDCI 

Ford Focus mk1 edge TDCI 

Ford Focus ST170

Ford Focus ST225 ( owned 7 years doing 20mpg )

Ford Fiesta ST180

Now thinking of changing to ???


----------



## uruk hai

1978 Mk2 Escort 1.3L
1974 Mk1 Escort RS2000
1984 Cavalier 1.8CDi
1985 Cavalier 1.6GL
1989 Cavalier 2.0GLi
1991 Cavalier GSi 16V
1990 Cavalier 2.0CDi
1989 Mk2 Golf GTI 16V
1991 BMW 320 SE
1992 Golf GTI
2004 Focus TDCI Sport

There may be a change in the new year ?


----------



## Harry_p

1991 rover metro 1.4 GTa

1994 rover metro 1.4 GTi 16v

1989 lancia delta hf integrale 16v

- put a 1.8 k-series in my metro gti

1989 BMW e30 m3

1987 mk2 vw golf gti - bought for the Mrs to replace her Astra coupe turbo

1996 BMW e36 316i compact - bought as a spare car when I broke the gearbox on the m3 and the lancia was in bits

1972 vw t2 dormobile bay window camper van ground up restoration project 

1996 BMW e36 m3 evolution saloon - part ex'd the compact for this with a mate

Rover metro 1.1c 24,000 mile minter, - to be a shell donor for my 1.8gti

Rover 200 brm - bought as a winter runaround and to donate it's LSD gearbox and cylinder head to my metro project

1996 BMW 316i compact bought back from my mate for a couple of hundred quid as a spare car

2001 BMW e46 320i touring - for the Mrs to use every day.

Still have all of the above except my first metro gta which is one car I've actually managed to sell, and the lancia which got broken for parts and earn my more than I'd paid for it five years previously.


----------



## Andyg_TSi

Passed test in April 1991.

1st car....Austin Montego 1.6L reg C623 KAK

2nd car...Austin Montego 1.6L reg D517 KDB

3rd Car Rover 214 SEi reg M735 LNC

4th car Ford Fiesta 1.25 Zetec reg S87 SDB

5th car Ford Fiesta 1.25 Freestyle reg Y842 LBN

6th car Ford Puma 1.7VVT reg Y841 UES

7th car Ford Focus 1.6 Chic reg MX52 JFG

8th & current car....

SEAT Leon mk2 1.4TSi sport 2010 year on a 59 plate.

Thinking of changing next year


----------



## rojer386

Here's mine:

Vauxhall Corsa - first car
Saxo VTR
Mini Cooper S
Renaultsport Clio 182 Trophy - buckets of fun for a standard car!
Seat Ibiza FR TDi
Honda S2000 AP1 - what a gearbox!
Seat Leon Cupra TDi
Honda Civic Type R Premier Edition
Skoda Fabia VRs
Seat Ibiza Cupra TDi
BMW 1 Series
BMW 3 Series Touring - current daily
VW MK 2 Golf GTi - was 8v but currently no engine and a very slow resto project.


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR

Oh god, the ones I've kept or bought for myself as follows

1994 Renault Clio 1.9D
1970 Land Rover Series 2A 88 inch
2001 VW Golf 1.9 GT TDi 115ps
1995 Range Rover 2.5 DSE
1991 Range Rover Classic 3.9 V8
1991 Saab 9000 Carlsson
1987 Range Rover Vogue Turbo D
1983 Jaguar XJ-S 5.3 HE
2000 Land Rover Defender 90 Td5
1999 Range Rover Holland & Holland Overfinch with GM LS1 5.7 V8
2003 Renault Clio 182 FF
2001 Range Rover 4.0 Westminster
1991 Mercedes-Benz 600SEL
1998 Range Rover 4.6 HSE+
1980 Porsche 911 SC
1993 Range Rover 4.2 LSE
2002 Range Rover 4.6 Vogue
2003 Land Rover Freelander Td4 ES Premium
2002 Mercedes-Benz CLK 430
1995 Land Rover Discovery 300TDi
2008 Vauxhall Vectra SRi
2004 Peugeot 407sw 2.0 HDi
2001 Mercedes-Benz CLK 230K Cabrio
2001 BMW X5 4.4i Sport
2004 Volvo S40 2.0D
2005 Aston Martin DB9

Still have 911 and Volvo


----------



## EAN8

been driving for 4 years age 21 
2002 corsa 1.0ltr 
1991 mk2 golf gti 8v
2005 skoda fabia vrs


----------



## macca666

Here's mine in order of purchase.....

1976 Opel Kadett - first car
1983 Austin Maestro
1985 Vauxhall Cavalier SRI
1987 River 216 Vitesse efi
1989 MG Maestro Turbo (petrol )
1993 Vauxhall Corsa SRi
1991 Toyota MR2 gts Turbo 
2002 Citroen Saxo vtr
2006 Mazda MX5 
1994 Peugeot 106 diesel
2000 Audi A4 1.8t Quattro Sport
2008 Audi A3 TDi S-line
2009 BMW 520d Msport
2012 Mazda MX5 kuro

1998 Honda CBR 600fW ( I know its not a car! :lol

Current project 1989 MG Maestro Turbo no. 108

Don't think I've forgotten any......


----------



## Strothow

Driving 5 years 22 yrs old

1994 Mini 35
2004 Corsa 1.2
2005 Corsa 1.2
2005 Vectra 1.9 
2005 E61 535D


----------



## Zetec-al

Driving nearly 6 years

2000 Ford Fiesta Zetec 1.25L
2007 Ford Fiesta ST 
2015 BMW 118d M Sport


----------



## big ant

driving nearly 9 years

1997 peugeot 106
1994 nisaan 100 nx
1994 vauxhall astra merit
1999 vauxhall vectra 2.6 sri
1995 peugeot 406
2007 ford focus
2000 nissan almera
2003 zg zr 160
2005 citroen xsara picasso
2008 honda civic type r
2008 citroen c5 2.2
2005 corsa sri
and back to a 2004 picasso till next year


----------



## possul

91 Ford fiesta popular plus
98 Rover 214si
95 Rover 214I
82 Golf GTI (still own)
02 Ford focus zetec (went due to welding)
03 Ford Mondeo zetec (still own)
07 Mazda 6 mps (current daily)


----------



## Beatman

Bit of a ford guy

1- mk1 ford escort
2- mk3 ford cortina GXL
3- dodge aspin (us import)
4- Vauxhall chevett
5- Vauxhall Astra mk2
6-ford fiesta mk2
6- ford Sierra gl
7- ford Sierra number 2
8 transit van
9 Ford Focus mk1
10 Ford Focus mk2
11 Ford Focus mk3
12 Ford Focus mk4
13 BMW 3.0z4


----------



## nickvw

Driving 20 years as of today !

Ford Fiesta 1.1L A reg
Ford escort 1.3L E reg
Ford Fiesta 950 popular B reg
Ford Orion 1.6i Ghia E reg
Renault 19 16v K reg
VW Golf Gt-tdi 110 S reg
VW Golf Gt-tdi 150 03 reg
VW Golf Gti 16v G reg
VW Golf R32 03 reg
VW Golf Gti 8v P reg
VW Golf Gti 8v Anniversary P reg
Subaru Impreza WRX 04 reg
VW Golf 1.3cl with 2.9 VR6 engine in ! G reg
Audi S4 V8 03 reg
VW Golf VR6 R reg
VW Golf R32 07 reg current car


----------



## camerashy

Driving 49 years
Austin A35
Ford Anglia
Ford Capri1.6
Ford Capri 2.0S
Ford Capri 2.0S
Ford Cortina 2.0
Triumph Toledo
BMW 316
Ford XR3i
Ford XR3i
Vauxhall 
Ford Sapphire
Mazda MX6
Mazda Kercedos
Audi A4 
Audi A4
Audi A4


----------



## newshy.jn

1. Mini
2. Mk3 cortina
3. Mk4 cortina
4. Escort rs2000
5. R 5 turbo
6. 172 clio sport
7. 182 clio sport
8. Twingo sport
9. Megane rs 250


----------



## Elliott19864

Driving around 10 years.

Citroën saxo 
Renault Megane coupe 1.6
Renault megane coupe 2.0
106 gti 
Seat ibiza cupra 
E46 BMW 323 
Seat ibiza cupra
Seat toledo (winter car)
Vauxhall omega (winter car)
Vauxhall astra Sri xp
Honda civic type s 
BMW e90 lci 320i m sport


----------



## Nick-ST

Been on the road just over 6 years and I have owned the following in this order

1. 2001 Fiat Punto ELX 1.2 
2. 1998 Ford Focus Ghia 1.6 
3. 2007 Ford Fiesta ST 2.0
4. 2007 Ford Mondeo ST TDCI 2.2 
5. 2007 Mini Cooper S 1.6
6. 1998 VW LT35 TDI 2.5 
7. 2002 VW Golf GT TDI 130 1.9
8. 2009 Ford Focus ST3 2.5
9. 2007 Ford Fiesta ST 2.0 
10. 2013 Ford Fiesta ST 1.6
11. 2002 Audi TT Quattro 225 1.8
12. 2007 Ford Fiesta ST 2.0
13. 2008 Ford Focus ST2 2.5
14. 2001 Ford Focus RS 0003 2.0
15. 2006 BMW 330d 3.0
16. 2008 Vauxhall Astra VXR 2.0 
17. 2014 Ford KA 1.2 (still own)
18. 2006 Nissan 350Z GT Nismo 3.5
19. 2001 Ford Fiesta Ghia 1.6
20. 2007 Ford Fiesta ST 2.0 
21. 2015 Ford Focus ST3 2.0 (still own)


----------



## matt-rudd

Driving 4 years, aged 21:

2004 corsa life,
2011 corsa sxi,
2012 insignia sri nav,
2014 Astra gtc vxr.


----------



## rory1992

6 years of driving, 23yrs old

2001 Peugeot 106 1.1

2007 Citroën c2 code 1.6

2006 seat Leon fr tdi 2.0

2012 Renault megane 265 cup 2.0

2015 bmw m135i 3.0


----------



## MagpieRH

'98 S Reg Ford Ka (poverty spec)

58 plate Volvo C30 R Design

That's it! :thumb:


----------



## Bodarville

Vauxhall Astra
Nissan Primera
Vauxhall Vectra SRI
Nissan Skyline R33 GTST
Nissan Skyline R34 GTT
Dodge Challenger 6.1 SRT8


----------



## pee

Been driving 15years

p reg Citroen ax
Y reg Nissan micra
05 reg Vauxhall corsa
03 reg Mini Cooper-s
11 reg mk2 fabia vrs
54reg mk1 fabia vrs
14 reg mk2 fabia vrs
R reg mk3 golf gti colour concept


The last two cars on the list are my current cars


----------



## mirdif64

77 Vauxhall Chevette
78 Cortina 1.6
78/79/80 3.0 Capri (had 3 of them)
83 Sierra XR4i
78 TVR Taimar
74 Jaguar XJ6
89 Nova GTE
89 Sierra Cosworth (2WD)
91 325i Alpina touring
88 BMW M635 (still got it)
89 BMW M3
85 VW Golf GTi 16v
01 Honda Civic 1.4
89 Golf GTi 16v


----------



## liam8223

1990 Breadvan Polo , 40k mile minter as my first car
2001 Mazda 121, fiesta shape.
2000 BMW 316i
2002 BMW X5 4.6iS. - I was 19!
2008 BMW 130i M sport auto - this was a weapon!
2007 BMW 335d M sport tourer - another weapon!
2008 MINI Cooper clubman diesel - what a ****heap. 
2003 Astra estate diesel - we were redoing our house and needed a workhorse. 
2006 focus diesel estate. 
2003 landrover discovery 2
Current motor is a 2012 Land Rover Discovery 4, best of the lot so far!

Not bad seeing as I'm only 27, 10 motors in as many years!!


----------



## Pinky

Mk 1 Ford Escort 1100 NWS615G bought it for £350 insurance 3 rd party was £450
Hillman Imp 
Mini 
Opel Kadette saloon PAK811M
Opel Kadette coupe LOS616S
Opel Ascona POS499W 
Austin Maestro 1 st ever new car 
Austin Montego 2 nd new car B738WOS
Rover hatchback G514GOS
Vauxhall Astra GTE caught speeding with this 76 in a 60 still got points on licence from 24 years ago , still got original paper licence .
Vauxhall Belmont 
Vauxhall Cavalier GSI
Vauxhall Cavalier 1.8 
Vauxhall Vectra SRI S223VSW
Vauxhall Vectra SRI 3 rd new car SH51WRJ
Suzuki Grand Vitara 4 th ne car 
Suzuki Grand Vitara XL7 SD06NGN
Volkswagen Tiguan sport 4 motion 5 th new car and by far the best yet .
Not a bad list from 1976 Could nt afford better faster cars but maybe some day.


----------



## Shug

95 Vauxhall cavalier 1.8, scrapped it.
99 Vectra 1.8, scrapped it.
2001 audi a3 1.8TQ, scrapped it.
Now on '73 manta with no intention of scrapping it! 

The manta is the one with the best mpg figure.


----------



## horico

Ford Fiesta 1.1LX
Rover 216 Gti (black)
Peugeot 306 DTurbo
Rover 216 Gti (white)
Rover 220 Coupe Turbo
Clio 182
MG TF 160
Subaru Impreza turbo (242 bhp)
Subaru Impreza WRX Sti V5
Renault Laguna RT
Vauxhall Vectra Sri
MG TF 135
BMW 330Ci Convertible
MG ZR TD
Alfa Romeo 147 Ti
BMW M3 Convertible
VW Golf R (current)
Vauxhall Insignia CDTI 160 ST (current)

Bikes
Zx6r
Zx7r
R1
GSXR 1000


----------



## Clancy

liam8223 said:


> Not bad seeing as I'm only 27, 10 motors in as many years!!


Should ask my mate to type his history up, 23 and had over 40 cars :lol:


----------



## Ben Richards

Passed in 2007, I'm now 26.

2006 Citroen C1 Vibe 1.0
2005 Rover 25 Si MK2 1.4
2005 Saab 9-3 Vector Sport Airflow 1.9TID 150
2008 Audi A4 B8 2.0TDI SE
2013 MG 3 Style 1.5 VTI
2012 Audi A6 C7 3.0TDI S-Line Avant (Current)


----------



## [email protected]

2005 Honda civic sport
2007 Audi a4
2008 Audi a4
2009 bmw 320d m-sport e92
2010 audi a4 white
2011 BMW 520d 
2005 bmw 520d
2010 vauxhall insignia
2008 vw passat cc GT
2005 BMW 525d msport 
2006 BMW 320d 
2006 vw golf
2008 520d msport

here's some pictures of a few































































































































and some others in between

May be a few too many pictures


----------



## [email protected]

Majority of the cars are on air,(no cut springs) and at 25 I hope to have a few more


----------



## ipnanobox

My list of cars are :

My first which was a Fiesta Mk4 with Zetec S MK5 kit on it with RS7 wheels 








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

My next car was a Nissan 200SX S14a with a set of rota torque drift wheels and HKS hi silent exhaust and many other bits 








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

My latest car that I own now is a Mitsubishi Evolution IX FQ320 which is totally standard.








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Natalie

Passed test June 2003
1997 Pug 106 1.1 (2003-2004)
1998 Pug 106 GTI (2004)
1996 Renault Clio 1.2 (2004 - 2006)
1990 Rover Mini Racing Green (2006-2007)
1996 Rover Mini Equinox (2007-2009)
1998 Pug 106 GTI (2009 - 2010)
2002 Ford Puma (2010-2012)
2000 VW Polo GTI (2014-2015)

Current cars
2002 VW Golf GTI Anniversary (owned since 2012)
2015 VW Polo GTI


----------



## PugIain

I've had in order
1988 Fiat Panda 1000.
1987 Ford Fiesta 950 Popular plus
1997 Citroen Saxo 1.5 d
1997 Rover 420 sli saloon
2001 Peugeot 406 1.8 lx saloon
2005 Peugeot 407 Xline 2.0 HDi saloon
2008 Peugeot 407 GT 2.0 HDi saloon
and currently,
2011 Peugeot 508 GT 2.2 HDi saloon.


----------



## r18jsh

My cars in order are:
1997 Mitsubishi Colt 1.3 GLX (2002-2003)
2001 Fiesta Zetec S (2003-2004)
2002 Proton Satria GTI (2004-2005)
2005 Honda Civic Type R (2005-2007)
2004 BMW 330I M Sport (2007-2008)
2008 Audi S3 (2008-2011)
2010 Audi S5 (2011- 2013)
2012 Audi S3 Black Edition (2013-2014)
2015 Audi S3 (2014 - Present) 

My 4x4's in order are
1995 Mitsubishi Pajero 2.8 Exceed (2010 - 2012)
2004 BMW X5 (2012 - 2013)
2008 Mitsubishi L200 (2013-2015)
2015 Ford Ranger Limited (2015 - Present)


----------



## chris.t

Ford fiesta 1.25 zetec
Ford fiesta 1.6 zetec s
Renault clio 182 cup
Subaru impreza wrx sti ppp
Vauxhall corsa vxr
Ford focus st3 mk2.5
Ford focus st3 mk3
BMW x5 30d msport


----------



## Rob_Quads

1998 Citroen Saxo VTR
2000 Peugeot 206 GTi
2004 Nissan 350Z GT
Mitsubishi ASX (What a bad move it was)
2006 Octavia VRS

Still want the 350Z again - just a shame it doesn't have two seats for that emergency trip with the kids


----------



## ColinG

1982 Ford Fiesta mark 1 1.1L, White with grey Super Sport styling
1990 Ford Sierra 2.9 GLS 4x4 White
1990 Nissan 300ZX twin turbo, UK model White, 400HP
1995 Vauxhall Vectra 1.8 SRi, Green
2002 Ford Street Ka 1.6, Grey (wife's)
2003 Jaguar X Type 3.0, Green (current)
2007 Vauxhall Vectra 1.8 SRi, Grey/Blue
2008 Land Rover Range Rover Vogue, 4.2 Supercharged, Grey (current)

I passed my test in a 1990 Ford Fiesta 1.1, some 23 years ago... Not a lot of cars for the length of time, though I did have few years without a car mind you in the middle after the first Vectra as was commuting by train and just sharing my then girlfriends, now wife's Ford Ka.


----------



## Christian6984

Christian6984 said:


> Ford Fiesta 1.1 Ghia in Yellow (86)
> Ford Fiesta 1.8TD Encore (00)
> Renault Clio 1.2 16v Dynamique (03)
> 
> Hopefully Soon...
> Renault Clio 1.2 TCE Dynamique (08)


Update since 2009

Clio has been and sold on to a workmates parent...... Mini's also gone and currently have both Fiesta's

2014 Ford Fiesta ST-3 (first new car )
2014 Mini Cooper 1.5 
2007 Ford Fiesta 1.6 TDCI Zetec Climate.


----------



## AMD

1983 Ford Fiesta XR2
1963 Mini 850
1984 MG Meastro
1985 MG Metro Tubro
1986 Vauxhall Nova 1.3SR
19?? Daihatsu 55 Van
1987 Ford Fiesta XR2
1982 BMW 528i
1989 Ford Transit 2.5D
1990 Ford Escort RS Turbo
1992 Ford Fiesta 1.4 Flight
1988 BMW 325i Convertible
1995 BMW 325i Saloon
1998 BMW M3 Saloon
1998 Mazda 3 Imola (wifes)
2000 Mercedes 320SL
2003 Mercedes E 320 CDI (wifes)
2009 Honda Civic Type R
2011 BMW 330d Convertible
2014 Ford Fiesta 1.5 TDCI Titanium (wifes)
2013 BMW M3 Convertible

Staying with BMW now, for me they have been the best cars


----------



## andystevens

Passed test in June 1982 aged 17 years. Further down the list where I then own more than one car at the same time these have a +1 etc next to the main car Plus signs become a total in themselves. Primary number is main car.

1st car was bought by parents from a neighbour.
1-1975 Hillman Imp in Yellow - TKL 662N.
2-1978 Ford Escort 1.3GL - WUC 758S.
3-1984 (new car aged 19) Rover 213SE almost from launch - B65 TKJ.
4-1985 (new) Austin Metro Vanden plas 1300 (new 5 door) - B435 XKJ.
5-1986 (Demo) MG Maestro 2.0EFi (digi dash) C800 CKL. Had 6 weeks then me & GF decided to buy a house so :-
6-1978 Ford Cortina 2.0 Ghia - AKP 500T. Nice car but hated the thing as I had to sell my MG lol so only kept 5 weeks.
7-1983 Vauxhall Astra L 1300S - KHK 133Y High mileage Ex rep mobile but got cheap from a neighbour who was a dealer. Had 6 months & did 10000 miles. Sold October 86.
8-1985 MG Montego 2.0EFi (rare digi dash version) - B184 FRX wished I had now would be worth loads in good nick. Sold in March 87 after it was reversed into by a tipper. Repaired but gave me the hump!!
9-1987 March (new car) MG Metro Turbo All White Edition D607 NKR. Lost job in autumn 87 but did 23000 miles in 6 months so P/Xed.
10-1985 Rover 2600 SD1 Vanden Plas - B414 UKE. Had for around 18 months then hit up **** in Summer 1988 by an Audi who had only just got car back from being hit up the **** lol. Car was written off but IIRC repaired by a dealer.
11-1987 Rover 216SE - D939BGV. Had for a year (ish).
12-1989 MG Maestro 2.0i - F862 HGF, colour coded red. Had for a year (ish).
13-1990 MG Montego 2.0i - G360 YBP, colour coded white. P/Xed Oct 1995.
14-1995 Rover 214i (new car last of R8 version) N338 WKR. Basic but I loved it & a new car again. Kept for 2 years to the day +1.
15-1997 Rover 414Si Aircon Saloon (new car pre reg).R825 AKE. Had 2 years to the day as well.
Around this time bought 2 oldish Austin Metros just to tidy up & sell.

16-Rover 618iL (new car pre reg) last of 600 Series colour coded white. V698 JKL. P/Xed in March 2001 to start valeting business (didn't want a van so -).
16+1 1988 Austin Maestro Vanden Plas (old dealer P/X) used for run around, sold in March 2001.
16+2 1994 Rover 214SEi, M283 KNV. Had for a year (ish).
17-Landrover Freelander 1.8GS (new car) - 3 Door Hardback. Y906 BKE.
17+3 MG ZS120+ (also new car) replaced 214Sei. ZS180 kit fitted.GF02 PHU, P/Xed in December 2003.
18-Rover 75 Tourer Connoisseur SE Hi-Line (Ex Rover management 2 months old) BF52 EYB. Used for work, P/Xed in March 2005.
18+3 MG ZT260 SE-V8 (new car pre reg). One of very first V8 privately owned ZT260's, GF53 ZNT. 
19-MG ZR-Express Van 105 (new vehicle) Total spec & only one ever made in Firefrost Red. Still own this today.
20+4-MG ZT-T190SE (new car 6 months after MGR collapse Sept 2005) Special Monogram edition & allegedly Geneva show car, BV55 TFX.
21 Rover 25GSi (new "stock"car 1 year after MGR collapse). VU06 NHY.

So by March 2006 I was running 4 vehicles at once lol. Soon to be 5 then 6.


21+5-1986 MG Metro 1300 (July 2006) - Mint car Bought just for shows/dry days, C
21+6-1984 MG Maestro 1600 (May 2008)- 1 owner car 24000miles bought for shows etc, 
November 2008-January 2009 Sold ZT-T 190SE, MG Metro & MG Maestro all to collectors.
22-Landrover Freelander 2HSE (Nov 2009). GF59 PKE. Kept 2 years to the day.
22+7-1990 MG Montego 2.0i. (March 2010) Low mileage good solid car bought to restore to as mint as poss then for shows. H220 CFD, still own it now.
23-Range Rover Evoque 2.0Si4 Dynamic Lux (New car March 2012), GJ12 VOC. Sold after 10 months as offered silly price.
24-Range Rover Evoque Pure Tech + Bespoke options etc (new car March 2013), GN13 VHY. Sold June 14 as offered very good price.
24+8 Ford Fiesta ST2 (ST3 spec new car March 2014).
24+9-1983 MG Metro 1300 (July 2014), Low mileage solid car currently being extensively restored to near concourse. Show use only thereafter. BRT 574Y.
25-Landrover Freelander 2 Metropolis (Final Edition October 2014), RV64 WOC.
Sold Fiesta ST2 Three weeks ago as finance term was ending to first person who viewed it.

Current car ownership is FL2 Metropolis, MG ZR-Express Van, MG Montego, MG Metro = 34 vehicles plus the 2 old Metro's around Year 2000.

Soon to purchase this week :-
26- 2005 Rover 25GSi (same as my old one) One of my customers 1 owner & only 25000 miles. Buying as a runaround.


----------



## Christian6984

andystevens said:


> Passed test in June 1982 aged 17 years. Further down the list where I then own more than one car at the same time these have a +1 etc next to the main car Plus signs become a total in themselves. Primary number is main car.
> 
> 1st car was bought by parents from a neighbour.
> 1-1975 Hillman Imp in Yellow - TKL 662N.
> 2-1978 Ford Escort 1.3GL - WUC 758S.
> 3-1984 (new car aged 19) Rover 213SE almost from launch - B65 TKJ.
> 4-1985 (new) Austin Metro Vanden plas 1300 (new 5 door) - B435 XKJ.
> 5-1986 (Demo) MG Maestro 2.0EFi (digi dash) C800 CKL. Had 6 weeks then me & GF decided to buy a house so :-
> 6-1978 Ford Cortina 2.0 Ghia - AKP 500T. Nice car but hated the thing as I had to sell my MG lol so only kept 5 weeks.
> 7-1983 Vauxhall Astra L 1300S - KHK 133Y High mileage Ex rep mobile but got cheap from a neighbour who was a dealer. Had 6 months & did 10000 miles. Sold October 86.
> 8-1985 MG Montego 2.0EFi (rare digi dash version) - B184 FRX wished I had now would be worth loads in good nick. Sold in March 87 after it was reversed into by a tipper. Repaired but gave me the hump!!
> 9-1987 March (new car) MG Metro Turbo All White Edition D607 NKR. Lost job in autumn 87 but did 23000 miles in 6 months so P/Xed.
> 10-1985 Rover 2600 SD1 Vanden Plas - B414 UKE. Had for around 18 months then hit up **** in Summer 1988 by an Audi who had only just got car back from being hit up the **** lol. Car was written off but IIRC repaired by a dealer.
> 11-1987 Rover 216SE - D939BGV. Had for a year (ish).
> 12-1989 MG Maestro 2.0i - F862 HGF, colour coded red. Had for a year (ish).
> 13-1990 MG Montego 2.0i - G360 YBP, colour coded white. P/Xed Oct 1995.
> 14-1995 Rover 214i (new car last of R8 version) N338 WKR. Basic but I loved it & a new car again. Kept for 2 years to the day +1.
> 15-1997 Rover 414Si Aircon Saloon (new car pre reg).R825 AKE. Had 2 years to the day as well.
> Around this time bought 2 oldish Austin Metros just to tidy up & sell.
> 
> 16-Rover 618iL (new car pre reg) last of 600 Series colour coded white. V698 JKL. P/Xed in March 2001 to start valeting business (didn't want a van so -).
> 16+1 1988 Austin Maestro Vanden Plas (old dealer P/X) used for run around, sold in March 2001.
> 16+2 1994 Rover 214SEi, M283 KNV. Had for a year (ish).
> 17-Landrover Freelander 1.8GS (new car) - 3 Door Hardback. Y906 BKE.
> 17+3 MG ZS120+ (also new car) replaced 214Sei. ZS180 kit fitted.GF02 PHU, P/Xed in December 2003.
> 18-Rover 75 Tourer Connoisseur SE Hi-Line (Ex Rover management 2 months old) BF52 EYB. Used for work, P/Xed in March 2005.
> 18+3 MG ZT260 SE-V8 (new car pre reg). One of very first V8 privately owned ZT260's, GF53 ZNT.
> 19-MG ZR-Express Van 105 (new vehicle) Total spec & only one ever made in Firefrost Red. Still own this today.
> 20+4-MG ZT-T190SE (new car 6 months after MGR collapse Sept 2005) Special Monogram edition & allegedly Geneva show car, BV55 TFX.
> 21 Rover 25GSi (new "stock"car 1 year after MGR collapse). VU06 NHY.
> 
> So by March 2006 I was running 4 vehicles at once lol. Soon to be 5 then 6.
> 
> 21+5-1986 MG Metro 1300 (July 2006) - Mint car Bought just for shows/dry days, C
> 21+6-1984 MG Maestro 1600 (May 2008)- 1 owner car 24000miles bought for shows etc,
> November 2008-January 2009 Sold ZT-T 190SE, MG Metro & MG Maestro all to collectors.
> 22-Landrover Freelander 2HSE (Nov 2009). GF59 PKE. Kept 2 years to the day.
> 22+7-1990 MG Montego 2.0i. (March 2010) Low mileage good solid car bought to restore to as mint as poss then for shows. H220 CFD, still own it now.
> 23-Range Rover Evoque 2.0Si4 Dynamic Lux (New car March 2012), GJ12 VOC. Sold after 10 months as offered silly price.
> 24-Range Rover Evoque Pure Tech + Bespoke options etc (new car March 2013), GN13 VHY. Sold June 14 as offered very good price.
> 24+8 Ford Fiesta ST2 (ST3 spec new car March 2014).
> 24+9-1983 MG Metro 1300 (July 2014), Low mileage solid car currently being extensively restored to near concourse. Show use only thereafter. BRT 574Y.
> 25-Landrover Freelander 2 Metropolis (Final Edition October 2014), RV64 WOC.
> Sold Fiesta ST2 Three weeks ago as finance term was ending to first person who viewed it.
> 
> Current car ownership is FL2 Metropolis, MG ZR-Express Van, MG Montego, MG Metro = 34 vehicles plus the 2 old Metro's around Year 2000.
> 
> Soon to purchase this week :-
> 26- 2005 Rover 25GSi (same as my old one) One of my customers 1 owner & only 25000 miles. Buying as a runaround.


think you've single handedly kept the British car industry in business with that list :thumb: My dad used to buy similar he had a lot, some Minis, MG's, Rovers and a Morris mostly before i was born though.

wish he'd kept the MG Metro though, did like that one with its spot lights in the grille.


----------



## Nanoman

Update since August 2010


> Started Age 12 with...
> 1982 Austin metro 1.0 - ended up red/white/black with 1 bucket seat & a 1275 GT engine!
> Turned 17 with...
> 1983 Austin Metro 1.0 - MG Metro alloys & interior
> 1990 Fiesta 1.0 - shared with my bro after my metro died
> 2001 Punto Monza Plus 1.2 - shared with rents & bro
> 2000 Punto Sporting 1.2 - shared with rents & bro
> 2001 Sym Jungle 50cc - I thought I was soooo cool
> 2003 Aprilia SR125 - bought new, nicked & killed when 3 months old :-(
> 1993 106 1.1 - definately one of my favourites
> 2004 Punto 1.3 multijet - bought new
> 2005 Corsa 1.2 SXi
> 
> Still own these next ones...
> *2001 Kawasaki GPZ500S
> 2003 Yamaha YZF600R Thundercat*
> 2008 A3 2.0TDi Sportback Sport S-tronic - bought new
> 2001 Lexus IS200SE Auto - Wifes first car
> 
> The 2001 punto is sitting out back SORN'd in a very sorry state.
> 
> Currently no plans to change anything. Bikes are with my dad as collateral on a loan he gave me for a new bathroom. Too busy saving for a deposit for a new house to change cars.


I still have the two bikes but Audi and Lexus both went long ago.

Lexus was swapped for a 2009 SLK280 with many bells and whistles but they couldn't stop the roof leaking so it was handed back after a year just prior to the arrival of children. Obviously the SLK was swapped for a C200 AMG Estate which we still have. I suspect I'll be getting it chipped soon.

Audi was sold and replaced with an old X-Trail which was used as a truck for a DIY home renovation. Swapped in July for a VW Touareg 262 R-Line.

Update list is:
Started Age 12 with... 
1982 Austin metro 1.0 - ended up red/white/black with 1 bucket seat & a 1275 GT engine!
Turned 17 with...
1983 Austin Metro 1.0 - MG Metro alloys & interior
1990 Fiesta 1.0 - shared with my bro after my metro died
2001 Punto Monza Plus 1.2 - shared with rents & bro
2000 Punto Sporting 1.2 - shared with rents & bro
2001 Sym Jungle 50cc - I thought I was soooo cool
2003 Aprilia SR125 - bought new, nicked & killed when 3 months old :-( 
1993 106 1.1 - definately one of my favourites
2004 Punto 1.3 multijet - bought new
2005 Corsa 1.2 SXi 
2008 A3 2.0TDi Sportback Sport S-tronic - bought new
2001 Lexus IS200SE Auto - Wifes first car
2009 SLK280 Sport
2003 Nissan X-Trail 2.2di Sport

Still own these next ones...
2001 Kawasaki GPZ500S
2003 Yamaha YZF600R Thundercat
2014 Merc C200 AMG Estate
2015 VW Touareg R-Line 262bhp


----------



## alfajim

Renault 19
Renault Clio 172 cup
Fabia
Alfa 147
Alfa 159


----------



## andystevens

Christian6984 said:


> think you've single handedly kept the British car industry in business with that list :thumb:
> 
> Wish he'd kept the MG Metro though, did like that one with its spot lights in the grille.


I managed to find a Brand New Hella Spot Light Grill on ebay earlier in the year which I intend fitting to my MG Metro when finished.

I forgot to add these. Bought 2 cars last year to tidy up & sell.

1989 MG Metro from Somerset bought tidied & sold.
2001 Rover 75 (Rare Japanese Spec). Bought from Scrapyard whole, fixed & sold to a happy owner. Didn't make any money on that but saved a good car.
This year bought a 2001 salvage Rover 25 Impression S (only had dent in front wing) tided & sold.


----------



## Hondafan1

Austin Allegro (was like a James Bond car as it left a large smoke screen behind it)
Austin Allegro (bought for £50 and sold for more)
Audi A4 (silver - had to part ex for a Citroen Picasso for boot space for pram etc - sad day)
Audi A4 (blue - bought as a project and sold to my brother who killed it)
Audi A6 (bought from a then car dealer friend but sold it on. As i say was then a friend)
BMW 325i (my flying machine. Plant the right foot and watch the petrol gauge dropquicker than i could fill it)
BMW Compact (an ebay purchase - nice car and sold to a neighbour about 4yrs ago and she still has it)
Citroen Picasso (6 months old / nice car but was my poor replacement for my silver A4)
Fiat Seichento (bought it from my ex car desler friend - dont know why but i didnt even drive it before i sold it)
Ford Escort Mk1 2dr (bought off an old boy at work - silly money now if i kept it)
Ford Escort Mk2 (1st car - bought when i was 14 and lasted a week before my parents and brother made me sell it)
Ford Escort Mk2 (door pillar rotten and had a full MOT. Took it back to the MOT station who contacted the lad i bought it from and the garage refunded the purchase price when i told yhen i was going to report to Ministry if Transport)
Ford Escort Mk2 ghia 4dr (great car and had an oil leak when i bought it. A mechanic friend vertually destroyed the engine when he tried to fix the oil leak. Sold itvto a Ford Dealership in Runcorn)
Ford Escort Mk2 4dr (again a nice car and sold it to Ian Harwood Ford Spares on the Wirral)
Ford Escort Mk2 2dr Auto ( had aspirations to do a rally car but lacjed any real skills to build it. Sold it to Ian Harwood who bought it even though the radiator blew up as i pulled into his car oark. He later told me he made a tidy sum on that car - great)
Ford Escort Mk4 (white - was rear ended in this car but was a good car)
Ford Escort Mk4 estate ( bought from a colleague at work and after doing it up i sold it a Latvian mechanic who still has it. It was several different shades of marion when i got it but i polished the life out of it and it looked spot on when i sold it. This car got me into detailing)
Ford Escort Mk6 3dr ( it was poo so sold it on)
Ford Escort Mk6 (maroon - great car and low mileage and sold it to an old boy who lived a few doors away)
Ford Escort Mk6 (black - put 40,000 miles on it in 12 months when i was travelling for work)
Ford Escort Mk6 (Red Si -bought off a lad at work. It had been stood fir over 12 months and had every type of spider inside it. Fixed it up and my Nuece had just blew the engine on her Fiesta so i took it as a part ex and dud the Fiesta up. My Niece smashed up the Escort)
Ford Escort Mk6 (black - damaged rear bumper when i bought it. Repaired it and sold it on)
Ford Escort Mk6 3dr (green - stop gap car)
Ford Fiesta Mk2 (blue - my 1st real nice car after the Escort and Allegro)
Ford Fiesta Mk3 (red - nice car, sold it to fund a holiday)
Ford Fiesta Mk3 (crashed - crashed it on the new link motorway from M62 to A1, near Weatherby. Motorway hadnt long opened and in thick snow. Took out 2 barriers and hen the traffic police officers turned up they thought it was a fatal crash from the damage. Realised i was driving then tried to do me for speeding, which i wasnt. They checked the speedo and laughed before checking it saying with a high speed impact the speedo sticks but mine was showing zero. They tried every possible 'come on mate, be honest' to convince me to admit to speeding but i wasnt.
Ford Fiesta Mk4 (red - bought from Polar Ford in Runcorn and as i was about to pick it up one of their mechanics bumped it. I had it a month and argued with the garage, who eventually took it back)
Ford Fiesta Mk5 (my Niece's blown engine car. It was an early mk5, which is a mk4 that Fords put a new front on. Only found out when bought a mk5 engine in it but it wouldnt fit until we putin a 1.7 Ford Puma fuel rail in it. Was told it couldnt be done and i did it)
Ford Fiesta Mk5 (silver - bought as a stop gap car and then sold it to my Nephew as his ,1st car. He loaned it to his sister, who had just smashed up my old Escort SI and she smashed this up too.
Ford Capri 2.0S (bought from Middlesborough and sold it to a mechanic who said he wanted to restore it but soon after buying it then broke it for parts)
Ford Sierra Sapphire (white - bought from my brother in law who had just got a company car. Drove it from Scotland, put an MOT on it and sold it)
Ford Sierra Sapphire (blue - a guy at a local garage needed it gone as he lost his storage space but sold it to GS Escorts who broke it up. Sold it too cheap and wouldnt deal with them again
Ford Focus 5dr (silver - nice car and kept it fir 8 months. Gotbored with it and sold it)
Ford Focus 3dr Zetec (bought for my Niece to replace the Escort SI and she cashed this one too. She has a bus pass now and does not drive)
Ford Focus 5dr (blue - my current daily driver)
Honda Accord (silver - bought from ebay for £237 and put an MOT on it and bought full leather interior in it and sild 2 mo ths later for £900
Honda Aerodeck (bought on a rose tintedwhim and put full MIT on it a sold it back to the guy i bught it from as he missed it too much)
Honda Concerto (put Rover ZS alloys on it and drove it for 7 months then sold it to a banger racer. Its probably a cube now) 
Honda Civic Executive (Silver -probably the only car i would have again)
Honda Civic (red) (faulty -Skyway) (horrible car and replaced by Skyway Ford as it was a dog - took involvement fromtrading standards and a solicitor though)
Honda HRV (bought as i needed a van for a short time. Used it for what i needed and sold it on for a profit)
Morris Ital (brown - one of my early cars, it was mint but when your 20 it doesnt have street cred)
Morris Ital (blue - bought notlong after i sold the brown one - still no street cred)
Nissan Bluebird ( bought for£50 off a guy atwork and put an MOT o it - onlyneeded a tyre and sold it for £395. Was an automatic and was like driving a couch)
Nissan Micra (red - not sure why. Maybe because i was in the wrong place at the wring time. It was very cheap and lasted a month befire i sold it)
Nissan Almera 1.5e (blue - bought purly to sell on. The girl i sold it to still has it 18months in)
Nissan Almera 1.5SE (light metalic blue - bought to sell on)
Nissan Almera 1.8S (silver -sold on the Almera website to a kad who travelked from Plymouth for it - his girlfriend wanted if)
Nissan Almera Flare 1.5 (silver - nice car, bought to sell on and sold to a woman who works in local Morrisons who loves it)
Peugeot 106 (green - horrible car, had an ECU fault)
Peugeot 205 beige ( nice car put heater kept air locking so after acold Winter it was sold)
Renault Clio (silver - was going to keep thisone until someone drove into it when it was parked outside an old girlfriends house. They just drove off and i just sold it)
Renault Clio 1.2 Dynamique (black - bought for a friend who's niece was a student nurse and needed a good reliable car. She has had it 12 moths and had no problems apart from the steering wheel going soft. Just passed its MOT again with no advisories)
Talbot Sunbeam (1 night - enough said)
Toyota Corolla (nice low mileage car, sold to a guy who travelled from Birmingham for it)
Vauxhall Nova (After i bought it i found it had been previously written off Cat B/Cand should not have been on the road. That Car dealer had previous for this and i gotmymoney back and he no longer trades. This was about 17 years ago)
Vauxhall Nova 2dr saloon (bought on ebay and sold to a young lad who modified it when big ugly body kits and spoilers were all the rage in max power - dark motoring days)
Vauxhall Agila (bought for a work friend for his sister - very nice low mileage car)
Volvo 340 (bought for fun and would slide easily around bends)
VW Golf Mk2 (black s/recovered - bought from Cartransplants in Cheshire and after putting a big bmper kit on it it looked good. I loaned it to my Niece and she let the tax run out and it got crushed. This was just before her spate of crashing cars)
VW Golf Mk2 (grey - lovely nice 4dr. Low mileage and sold to a guy from Wales who restored it)
VW Golf Mk2 (blue 3dr - bought as a stop gap)
VW Breadvan ( my 11yr old daughter's car that we are restoring - have a look at 'polo for my daughter' thread on detailing world. Need to update soon. Still Have it
VW Polo Classic Mk2f (my project also has images on 'polo for my daughter, not selling this one)
VW Polo coupe Mk3(green -stop gap car)
VW Polo coupe Mk3 (green - frogger. Exhaust hanger bracket fell off, as did thee haust so sold it outof frustration)
VW Polo 6N (red - bought it from a VW Seconds dealer from Liverpool and then sold it to my brother, who wrote it off in icy weather)
VW Polo 6N (blue - bought to do up but sold it recently to a lad as his first car. Again has imagesin 'polo for my daughter' thread)
VW Scirocco Mk2 ( went out to buy a loaf and came back with this. Had it 12 monthsand sold it to the VW Seconds dealer from Liverpool as part of a deal for the red 6N.

Right thats my car hustory and i have pictures on my phone of most of them. Im not a car dealer, just a petrol head and its only a few cars that i have taxed more than once and if tyres needed replacing i just sold it on or part exit. I had a salesmanfrom Polar Ford who would contact me when he was getting rid of his demonstrators so i would part ex my current car and get a better, newer car for little money. Also i would just get bored with my current car so change for one i hadnt owned or if i just saw a bargain i couldnt walk awY from. I also went through a period of buying to sell on, which you can see. All of my cars have been in my own name and thebest selkers are Nissan Almeras or Renault Clios.

Sorry to have dragged on but thatsmy history to date and will only grow - once a petrol head always a petrol head. Hope you enjoyed my history.


----------



## Clarkey-88

Jesus Christ!! That's one hell of a list


----------



## Cookies

Fantastic history chum. I very nearly quoted that too lol. 

Cooks


----------



## keizysaan

5 years of driving and 3 cars

Corsa c life 1.2 in metallic green 52 plate

Fiesta zetec 1.4 in red 04 plate 

Corsa d VXR 1.6turbo in Glacier white on 63 plate from new


----------



## Delboy_Trotter

A potted History :-

1989 Mini Racing Green - 998cc - Still Owned as its my first car and being slowly restored

1979 Mini 1100 Special - Sold to a guy in the USA, drum braked but ate cylinder heads

1989 Mini 30 - Bought as a stop gap, but never gelled with it so sold it for what i paid

2001 Ford Fiesta 1.8TD - needed a sensible car, this was yawn-tastic but did the job, traded in for :-

2001 Ford Focus 1.8TD Estate - as a scout leader the Fiesta regularly got loaded to the eyballs and beyond with kit (others assuming i had an old car so wouldn't car) so bought this, plus the old man had legged it and needed a load lugger, was great till a mate killed the clutch towing a twin axle trailer with a van on it...fixed it and sold it!

2007 Ford Focus 1.6 TDCI - bought this as i didn't know what i wanted and with the estate dying i needed a car, and i knew the badge. Great car, sold on after mileage drop meant DPF issues (repaired) so didn't need derv

Current

2007 Mini Cooper - Lovely car shifts well, will be around a bit longer, nearly sold it within a week after my now ex went loopy about me buying it, but for now its fun and the tonic i need after years of sensible cars

1997 VW T4 (1.9 TD) - converted to a camper (homebuild), used at weekends and holidays just to get away from it all


----------



## Smithy225

1st car 2004 - L reg Peugeot 306 1.9 non-turbo diesel. Was a great car although the car was like a magnet, it was hit 6 times in one year and I was only in the car once! The first time it was hit by a drink driver 12 days after I bought it, managed to cave the rear bumper and I had to take him to small claims court to get it repaired!

2nd car 2007 - R reg 306 2.0 Xsi. Was a great fun car to drive, spent some money on exhausts and piggy back Ecu but ended costing me 3 points in the first 2 weeks.

3rd car 2009 - 53 plate Seat Leon 1.9 tdi 110. Loved this car although it was short lived. Took it straight to r-tech in Hinckley and remapped it to 150 bhp. Had it 4 months and a foreign driver pulled out I front of me in a transit van crossing a dual carriageway and hit me head on writing the car off. Did well out of it though and made £1.5k on the valuation from the insurers.

4th car 2010 - 52 plate Vauxhall Signum 2.2 direct petrol. This car pulled like a train, fitted coilovers as the car wasn't really tuneable being a direct engine without serious money. The car was died the night before it was due for its mot and has been sat on the driveway since. It needs an Ecu as most guys I've spoken gave said they don't think it's reparable. I can't even give the thing away!

I then had a few years on a Yamaha R125, dropped it a couple of times, nothing serious except a big patch of ice, the engine seized on me recently so is going under a big rebuild with a 200cc kit.

3 months ago I bought a year old Citroen DS3 1.6hdi 90. I've loved it tbh, does 70mpg on a run and zero tax, getting it mapped within the next month and should be looking around 135bhp with an improved city mpg. Although it does have an awful lot of swirls!


----------



## B8sy86

1st car was a 98 reg Honda Civic 1.4 illusion, (given to me by my mum with not a drop of oil in it, incredible engines) 

2nd car was a Honda S2000, took me just over 3 months to write it off and learn a big lesson in no longer being an idiot on a public road 

3rd was audi a3, 2.0tdi (140), great car with a few options including s line leather seats

4th car BMW 325i (54 reg) msport kit on it, it had the tiptronic and was hugely disappointing, 

5th car was mg tf 160, the head gasket never caused an issue unlike most, fun but plenty of problems 

6th car was Fiesta St (mk1), had rare full leather heated seats, cracking little motor, ran perfect and went through each MOT 

7th car was MGZS 180 with tasteful mods, best sounding car I've owned by a long way, it was immaculate as well and was the car that got me in to detailing 

8th and current car is a Megane R26, had a couple of minor issues which are now sorted and it's not the quickest by any means in a straight line but hard to beat on a country road in the lake district

I'm 29 and did the above in the last 7 years. I'm about to look after 70 plus holiday resorts across Europe so my job should allow me to keep buying cars, next up is likely to be a tt rs, then the dream car by the age of 35 which will be a Nissan GTR, once there I plan on building a track day toy with a couple of mates. 

Sorry for waffling, I could talk about motors for hours if my wife didn't threaten to end my life when I get started


----------



## rob267

First car was a mk4 ford xr3i- wrote it off.
Then a ford orion 1.6 ghia 

Then another xr3i
Ford fiesta rs turbo. Wrote it off. 
Ford xr2i. Rust bucket.
Another xr2i which i transplanted the rs engine and interior into.

Vauxhall cavalier sri 16v.

Escort rs turbo series 2.
Sold that and bought a escort diesel van and a motorcycle. 
Then scrapped the van and bought another one. 
Bloody loved my van lol.

Then a escort gti. Was gutless. A insult to the gti badge.

Landrover discovery 200tdi followed by 2 landrover defenders.

Bmw 318i e36. Good car although slow. Then a bmw 330i e46. Always went wrong.

Then finally my current 2004 seat leon cupra r. Love this car.😍
Also had 7 different motorcycles in between these cars.


----------



## JMorty

Not as exciting as most bit here goes:

- 1999 MK1 Renault Clio 1.2 8v
Metallic dark green.
Sunroof
AC...aka manual wind windows
Came with some fairly nice really low profile wheels on, smashed the c**pout of wheel bearing. Usual stereo worth more than the car. Lovely car, started strong with this. Cleaning once a week and polishing regularly.

Sold to a GF's sister who didn't want to get the cambelt done. Let go on a motorway, that was the end of that.

- MK2 Renault Clio 1.2 16v
Dark Blue (almost purple) with silver mouldings
















Great car. Swapped the stereo from the green one so sounded like a b***end once again.
Again, kept it super clean best as I could/knew.
Faultless and comfortable, missed this one until I got the next. Can you guess?

- MK3 RenaultSport Clio 197
Albi blue 'Full Fat'
































This one got me into what most call 'Detailing' as we know it.
After I got my hands on it:









I was 21, moved out and on an apprenticeship so had to sell it. Just too much money to keep it.

A bit further into Europe with a:

- Audi A3 1.8T Quattro Sport
Metallic dark green(again)
































Literally the cleanest car I've ever come in contact with, was forever cleaning and waxing it.









Replaced every single bush with power flex and fitted coilovers. Wound down as much as my tyres would allow...which led to a lot of this:
Subframe









Sump









Bloody loved it. Swapped it wit some cash with my cousin for:

- Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution V RS
Silver
Gold Advan RCII Wheels
Carbon Fibre/Aluminium adjustable spoiler
Cusco ZERO Coilovers
Carbon fibre front and rear strut braces
3" custom cat back stainless exhaust








'twas radical. Clutch blew the first time I took it out.

Was FAST, HARSH AND LOUD.

Had quite a bit of rust and an over boost problem therefore with all of this the Mrs wanted it gone.

That brings us to the best:
- MK3 RenaultSport Clio 197
Glacier White
Cup pack w/ Recaros etc
ASatin Speeline wheels.

Really nice spec, great drive. Absolutely loved it as you may know...all my bleating on here/fb/instagram/irl lol

















Heartbreaking to get rid. Wasn't using it and was just loosing/costing money so had to go really...shame.

Now the current:

-VW Caddy 2K
White
Electric pack
Painfully standard










Fairly random choices, more luck than judgment really. lol


----------



## monkeyboy173

1) Renault Megane 1.4 Paris - R651 KLJ
2) Ford Fiesta 1.6 Zetec-S - W938 RPR
3) Vauxhall Astra Van - W311 KMS - The start of the detailing empire..
4) Honda CRX Del Sol
5) Subaru Impreza STi - Bugeye (Blue with gold wheels obviously!)
6) Citroen C4 VTS
7) Mini Cooper S Works - GL52 NPU
8) Citroen C4 VTS - Most unreliable car ever handed back to the dealer!
9) Seat Leon Cupra R
10) BMW E46 M3 - Carbon Black / Laguna Seca interior - AT51 AUK
11) Subaru Impreza STi - 2.1Stroker/big turbo/antilag etc - Miss this car everyday! - S60 0BU
12) Honda Civic Type R - CK53 LCP
13) Ford Focus ST 2.5 - AJ06 DHK
14) BMW E46 M3 - Laguna Seca Blue
15) Seat Leon FR Diesel - 180K original clutch still going!
16) 2015 Golf R - The new love


----------



## pez

First car was a 1983 mini clubman estate which never made it to the road (fall through restoration). First car that made it on the road was a s reg fiat seicento 1.1 not so sporting, next was a 06 plate 1.3 diseal fiat punto, now I'm currently driving a 1995 Toyota celica gt- four which is a bit quicker then the other too


----------



## darbo

Cortina Crusader 😊
Escort 1.3 L 😕
Escort Encore 😕
Escort SI 😊
Mondeo LX 😐
Vector SXI 😊
Citroën C4 😊
Qashqai Ntec 😊
Qashqai Ntec + 😊😊
X-Trail Ntec 😊😊😊


----------



## leehob

My list is,

Blue c reg fiesta poplar 957cc, nearly blew it up got written off when I was rear ended.

F reg escort xr3i White, loved it died of a head gasket problem.

N reg 1.4 si rover, hated it and killed it off eventually back and forth from London at 100 miles an hour.

2003 Renault Clio sport 172, got it brand new what a car that was :argie: traded it in at 88k

Seat Leon 1.8 T, nice looking car but handled like a pig imo, traded in for,

Mg zs 2.5l v6, black 2003 reg, loved this car to its death despite constant abs problems and a small lake in the boot :lol: traded in for

54 reg 1.8 mondeo zetec silver, extremely comfy car and went to Devon and back on a tank of fuel, not fast enough though, traded in for,

My current 55 reg mondeo st220 silver, 66k love the car and Love detailing it, who knows what's next.............


----------



## c87reed

In 12 years of driving:

1994 Peugeot 106 diesel
1996 Vectra 1.8 LS
1987 Fiesta XR2
1994 Peugeot 106 1.4 XSi
1992 Fiesta XR2i
2001 Saxo VTR
1986 Fiesta XR2
1999 Corsa Sport 1.6
1994 Corsa SRi
2007 Fiesta Zetec S TDCi
1987 Fiesta XR2
2004 Corsa Sri 1.8
2009 Fiesta Zetec S TDCi
1996 Fiesta 1.3 encore
2004 MG ZR+ 1.4
2000 Fiesta Zetec S 
2011 Corsa energy 1.2
2013 Focus Zetec S TDCi
1996 Fiesta Frascati 1.3
2014 Fiesta ST2


----------



## muzzer

Hmmmm lets see
Mini
Renault 11
Ur quattro
Xr3i
Xr2
Cavalier sri 130
306
Vectra sri 2.5 V6
Seicento
Saxo vtr
Clio 172
Citroen c4 coupe by loeb
Skoda octavia 1.9 tdi
308gti by peugeot sport 270






Not forgetting several motorbikes, the last of which was an original year fireblade


----------



## Liam85

In 4 years of driving

2004 Peugeot 206 1.4 hdi
2006 VW Passat 1.9 tdi
2011 Audi A4 2.0 tdi


----------



## K777mk2

Escort MK2 1.3 pop plus
Cortina MK5 (smashed up after a week)
Escort Mk2 1.3 L ( first modded car)
VW Sirocco 1.6 GLS
Astra Mk1 1.2 L
Astra MK2 1.2 GL (written off by an uninsured ****)
Astra Mk1 1.3 L
Belmont Diamond 1.3
Orion Ghia 1.8 
IS200 SE
BMW 330D M sport
BMW 535D Msport
BMW 640D Msport
Porsche Panamera S E-Hybrid


----------



## *Dan*

MG ZR 105+
Ford Fiesta ST 2.0
VW Touareg 3.0 V6 Altitude
Audi RS3 2.5


----------



## Spike85

can't remember the order of mine but heres a list.

- Fiat seicento Sporting 1.1 gun metal and orange - First car back in 2003
- Renault Megane 1.6 Thing - absolute Crap 
- 206 XS - Orange 
- Fiat Punto - FREE
- Astra MK4 1.8 sxi - Dark green , loved this car 
- Astra Coupe SE2 Blue 2.2 engine , another great car 
- ford escort Encore - ****e 
- Golf GTI mk2 K-Jet - Loved it 
- BMW 328Ci - Great car
- Civic Type R premier Edition EP3 - Awesome 
- Civic Type R FN2 - Current car 

I'm sure theres a few more but can't remember to be honest.


----------



## rob267

Not in a exact order but here goes.
Escort xr3i
Ford orion 1.6 ghia.
Ford fiesta rs
Xr2i then another xr2i 
Another xr3i
VAUXHALL sri 16v
Peugeot 205gti 1.9
Escort rs turbo 
2 1.8 escort diesel vans.
Escort gti. 
Landrover discovery 
2 landrover defenders 
Bmw 318i 
Bmw 330i
Seat leon cupra R. 
Also had 7 motorbikes.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bmpaul

heres mine, you will see I have a bit of a tendency for the german

E60 535d M sport - Latest one
E39 530d sport
E38 728i
E39 528i
E34 525i
E36 318i
90' G reg- SEAT IBIZA - First car


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR

I've done this list before and it's an extensive list so a potted history if you like of the ones I like to remember.

First road going 1994 Renault Clio 1.9D, written off by someone else when parked outside college.
Actual first by purchase date but not built on time 1970 Land Rover Series 2A with lots of mods.
First nearly new although technically 'borrowed' from my Dad 2001 VW Golf GT TDi.
First fast car 1991 Saab 9000 Carlsson.
First V8 1990 Range Rover Vogue.
First V12 1983 Jaguar XJ-S HE.
My baby 1980 Porsche 911 SC now in my 10th year of ownership and will never sell.
First car bought for my wife 2003 Land Rover Freelander.
Most fun 2003 Renault Clio 182 FF.
Most reliable 2004 Volvo S40 SE Sport 2.0D.
Fastest 2005 Aston Martin DB9.
Current 2009 Volvo XC70 D5 SE Premium & 2003 Peugeot 206sw HDi (& 911 ofc).

There have been many more but those are the ones that count.


----------



## Nidge76

This could be embarrassing!

1985 Vauxhall cavalier GLS 1.6
1990 Vauxhall Nova club 1.2
2004 seat arosa 1.0
1995 lada Riva 1.4
1990 vw t25 campervan 2.0
1990 mk3 vw golf GTi 2.0
1999 Vauxhall corsa 1.0
2004 Vauxhall corsa 1.0

I really have owned some bad cars!

Currently 2004 Honda civic type r 2.0


----------

